# 70er - eine 2 Klassen-Gesellschaft



## Ravenhawwk (26. September 2007)

Vor kurzem bin ich mit meinem Jäger 70 gewprden und hab mich gefreut endlich schön in Inis zu gehen. Da habe ich aber anscheinend die Rechnung ohne die Arroganz mancher Spieler gemacht.

Ich hab in den letzten Wohen festgestellt dass es bei den 70ern 2 Klassen gibt: Die die gerade erst 70 geworden sind und logischerweise dementsprechend hauptsächlich in Grün ausgestattet sind (außer man hat endlos Geld für Equip ausgegeben). Und die die schon lange 70 sind und fast komplett in Epic rumlaufen.
Was mich stört ist dass diese Epic-70er dermaßen arrogant sind dass sie beim ersten Wipe in ner Ini alle Schuld den jungen 70ern zuschieben und weinend die Gruppe verlassen weils ihnen zu lang dauert, die Reppkosten zu hoch sind oder sonst was. 

Wie soll ich jemals an das gute Zeug kommen wenn ich immer sitzengelassen werde? Ist doch logisch dass der junge Tank nicht genug Aggro aufbauen kann wenn der Epicmage von hinten mit 2500er Feuerbällen reinfährt.

Habt ihr auch solche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Diamond1611 (26. September 2007)

kla, bin seit 4 Tagen 70 und Fury geskilled, musste dennoch zb Schattenlabby, Bota und was weiss ich was tanken. Kannste dir wohl denken, dass ich als Neuling mit noob Equip da krasse Probs hatte, aber es hat dennoch geklappt (ja ich kann meine Klasse spielen) xD^^

Hast du denn keine Gilde die mit dir mal in paar inis geht oder so? btw, durch Quests besonders ab 70 gibts richtig nice Equip. Also Questen und weitermachen, Ignore die leute die einfach leaven, denn ich gleube nicht, dass es es jeder macht...werden sich genug leute finden die auf deinem "stand" sind....->zur FL adden und gogo


----------



## tschilpi (26. September 2007)

Jep, leider.

z.B gestern: Hdz2, sind beim 2. Boss. Tank sagt mir, ich soll Rono auf die Adds machen. (meinte Chrono damit) Ich check nicht was er meint frage ihn was das sein soll und machs dann nicht. 2. Boss jedenfalls tot, jedoch healer tot und dann: MAN EY ICH HAB DIR GESAGT DU SOLLST RONO MACHEN!!! BOAH NE TSCHÜSS-.- (ruhestein, weg...)

Stell dir ne Stammgruppe zusammen. Glaub mir, ich habs so oft versucht, doch bei jeder Randomgruppe scheiter ich jämmerlich ...


----------



## Szyslak (26. September 2007)

Ravenhawwk schrieb:


> Vor kurzem bin ich mit meinem Jäger 70 gewprden und hab mich gefreut endlich schön in Inis zu gehen. Da habe ich aber anscheinend die Rechnung ohne die Arroganz mancher Spieler gemacht.
> 
> Ich hab in den letzten Wohen festgestellt dass es bei den 70ern 2 Klassen gibt: Die die gerade erst 70 geworden sind und logischerweise dementsprechend hauptsächlich in Grün ausgestattet sind (außer man hat endlos Geld für Equip ausgegeben). Und die die schon lange 70 sind und fast komplett in Epic rumlaufen.
> Was mich stört ist dass diese Epic-70er dermaßen arrogant sind dass sie beim ersten Wipe in ner Ini alle Schuld den jungen 70ern zuschieben und weinend die Gruppe verlassen weils ihnen zu lang dauert, die Reppkosten zu hoch sind oder sonst was.
> ...


Nein, nicht wirklich.
Ich renn auch in fast komplett Epic rum und habe keine Probleme damit wenn bei mir in der Rnd Grp ein grüner bei ist. Jeder hat mal klein angefangen.


----------



## b1ubb (26. September 2007)

es gibt aber dann auch die lvl 70 ... 

- die ihre klasse spielen können 
und 
- die ihre klasse nicht spielen können ...


----------



## Dalmus (26. September 2007)

Ravenhawwk schrieb:


> Was mich stört ist dass diese Epic-70er dermaßen arrogant sind dass sie beim ersten Wipe in ner Ini alle Schuld den jungen 70ern zuschieben und weinend die Gruppe verlassen weils ihnen zu lang dauert, die Reppkosten zu hoch sind oder sonst was.


Du bist Jäger. Bei einem Wipe, bei dem die Schuldfrage nicht eindeutig geklärt werden kann ist _immer_ der Jäger, bzw sein Pet, schuld... scnr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß beiseite: Deine Beobachtungen sind richtig, aber man sollte sie nicht verallgemeinern. Die meisten gut equipten 70er sind es mittlerweile einfach gewohnt "mal eben" durch die Instanz zu laufen und die Sachen einzusammeln.
Viele vergessen dabei, daß sie auch einmal sehr viel länger dafür gebraucht haben und empfinden dann jeden Tod als äußerst nervig. 
Gibt aber auch einige, die ihre eigenen ersten Versuche in den Instanzen nicht vergessen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psytis (26. September 2007)

Du gehst grün equipt in heroic inis?? Dann bist selber schuld.
Fullepic 70er gehen selten noch in normale inis.


----------



## Diamond1611 (26. September 2007)

Psytis schrieb:


> Du gehst grün equipt in heroic inis?? Dann bist selber schuld.
> Fullepic 70er gehen selten noch in normale inis.




wo steht was von hero inis? ^^
nur weil man full epic ist heisst es doch lange net dass man nicht mehr in die normalen inis gehen kann


----------



## Psytis (26. September 2007)

Diamond1611 schrieb:


> wo steht was von hero inis? ^^
> nur weil man full epic ist heisst es doch lange net dass man nicht mehr in die normalen inis gehen kann



naja, ich geh davon aus dass ein epic70er nicht mehr in normale inis geht. wenn doch muss er sich im klaren sein dass da ein paar nicht so gut ausgerüstete dabei sind, eventuell auch welche die die ini das erste mal machen. da gehts nur selten ohne wipe.


----------



## DoNsen (26. September 2007)

Psytis schrieb:


> Du gehst grün equipt in heroic inis?? Dann bist selber schuld.
> Fullepic 70er gehen selten noch in normale inis.



Stimmt nicht. Da ich atm keine Raidgile habe, geh ich lieber in ne Heroic instanz, als mich in SW zu langweilgen. ^^


----------



## Shadowfly (26. September 2007)

Ja aber bedenke auch mal die andere Seite der Münze.

Wenn man schon etwas besser ausgerüstet ist steigen logischerweise auch die Reppkosten. Wenn ich mal wieder langeweile habe gehe ich auch in normale instanzen und dann ist da ein Tank der Meint er sei der SUper Tank nur weil er nun endlich 70ig ist und man wiped wegen der Unfähigkeit solcher Leute ( und das ist bei Randoms nicht selten) dann bekommen das dann auch leider die zu spüren die nix dafür können.


Ich kann dir nur einen Tip geben. versuche dir einen Stammgruppe aufzubauen mit den du in Inis gehst. Gilde und Freundesliste sollten gut gefüllt sein.

Wir in unsere Gilde machen 2 bis 3 mal einen Ini Abend da dürfen die "Kleinen 68 bis frischen 70" sich instanzen aussuchen die wir dann abfarmen. Das sieht dann meistens so aus das 2 bis 3 Große mit in der Gruppe sind geht schneller und macht mehr spaß da man auch mal einen Fehlpull oder ein etwas größern Fehler überlebt und man die neuen besser Vorbereiten kann.

Also Such dir ne Gilde die 70iger hat und gehe  weniger mit randoms mit.


----------



## Satanhimself (26. September 2007)

wie schon erwähnt sie full epic oder zumindest besser eqt leute sind es gewöhnt das es meist reibungslos abläuft , das der tank zB ordentlich tankt , die healer wissen was sie zumachen haben, die dds antanken lassen . etc pp

sie setzen den standard halt ein bisschen höher

am anfang wird zB die targetverteilung festgelegt und gut is
neulinge die noch nicht so oft in izen waren , geht das vielleicht zu schnell und machen etwas falsch

ganze einfach --> such dir ne stammgrp oder bau dir zumindest eine kleine "fan"-gemeinde auf indem du den leuten beweist das du lernfähig bist und deine klasse spielen kannst
dann wird man schnell auf dich zurück greifen weil man weiß "ah der kann was"

üb einfach ein bisschen und mach was aus deinem char

und rndm. grps ohne ts sind generell nicht immer das beste um sich in instanzen zu beweisen


----------



## Viivelas (26. September 2007)

Das Problem liegt aber meistens nicht beim schlechter ausgerüsteten Tank sondern beim Epic-DD der seine Spielweise nicht anpasst.
Wenn er genauso spielt wie bei seinem Epic-Tank hat der beste Spieler keine Chance. 
Der Unterschied zwischen grün und epic ist einfach zu groß.


----------



## Ravenhawwk (26. September 2007)

Ich geh natürlich nicht in Heroic Inis. Ich glaub auch nicht dass mich jemals einer von den Epics mitnehmen würde.
Natürlich gibts auch viele Nette Epic 70er. 4 Epics und ich als 69er in der Dampfkammer hat super funktioniert. Die haben mir noch ein paar Tricks erklärt usw. 
Und ich denke schon dass ich meinen Char beherrsche. Ich achte auf Manaeffizienz, auf Aggromanagement, mache Crowdcontrol mit Eisfalle, lasse beim Pet das Knurren weg und hetzte es nicht auf gestunnte Mobs. Und dass ich den Heiler beschützen muss ist mir auch klar.
Aber ich bekomme oft die Aggro nicht von ihm weg weil seine Epicheals einfach zu gut sind. Ich hab nur ne kleine Gilde, wenn ich auf die warte komm ich 2 mal im Monat in ne vernünftige Instanz.
Da hilft wohl nur Ars**backen zusammenkneifen und warten bis ich wenigstens komplett blau equipt bin.


----------



## maverick9999 (26. September 2007)

Also ich war vor kurzem DK mit zwei komplett Epic DDlern.
Ich war bis auf ein Trinket komplett blau.
Und wenns dann halt los ging, ist mir so 4 mal ein Mob ausgebüchst.
Und der DDler (Hexer) hat sich sogar bei mir dafür entschuldigt das er zu schnell Gas gegeben hat. 
Fand ich nett, und gibt auch Selbstvertrauen.


----------



## Diamond1611 (26. September 2007)

hmmm also ich mit frisch 70 war des öfteren in inis mit full! epic leuten aber wenn mir da halt mal ein mob ausbüchst was so oder so passiert weil der mage zb zu viel dmg raushaut mach ich mir absolut keine sorgen denn der haut den solo ma eben eh ganz locker um...gestern zb, ich mit fury skillung labby getankt, 6er gruppen vorm 2ten boss, ein sheep, ein stun und 4 auf mir...dann geht einer aufn mage...np diese leute wissen wie man spielt imo, zack der schurke mit auf den ausgebüchsten und in null komma nix war der mob down ohne dass einer der beiden auf nur an den HP gekratzt wurde...^^

gab auch weder flame noch sonst was


----------



## Satanhimself (26. September 2007)

kleiner tip : 
schau mal unter quests bei buffed
und schau dir alle gebiete an und selektier die qs raus die blaue sachen geben
die machste suchst dir halt schnell ne 5er grp (was ja nicht wirklich ein problem is)

es gibt massig qs die echt gutes eq geben

so kommste schon mal ziemlich schnell auf einen gewissen eq stand

oder schau ins ah da gibts massig 70er rares die auch nicht die welt kosten


----------



## Szyslak (26. September 2007)

Ravenhawwk schrieb:


> Und ich denke schon dass ich meinen Char beherrsche. Ich achte auf Manaeffizienz, auf Aggromanagement, mache Crowdcontrol mit Eisfalle, lasse beim Pet das Knurren weg und hetzte es nicht auf gestunnte Mobs. Und dass ich den Heiler beschützen muss ist mir auch klar.


Wenn du das beherrscht bist du leider kein ECHTER Jäger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (26. September 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Wenn du das beherrscht bist du leider kein ECHTER Jäger.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt ne echter jäger macht genau das gegenteil^^

 (ne leider ne großteil der jäger machen das so...)


----------



## justblue (26. September 2007)

Ravenhawwk schrieb:


> Aber ich bekomme oft die Aggro nicht von ihm weg weil seine Epicheals einfach zu gut sind.



*lol*

Mehr als die Gruppe am Leben halten kann auch ein "Epic-Healer" nicht machen. Wenn alles gut läuft, dann merkst du gar keinen Unterschied zu einem grün/blau-equippten Heiler, der seinen Job beherrscht - außer dass es sich der violett ausgestattete eventuell leisten kann, auch Damage zu machen. Overheal erzeugt keine Aggro.

Problematisch wird es nur dann, wenn ein grün/blauer Heiler es nicht mehr schaffen würde und ein Wipe stattfinden würde. In solchen Situationen pumpt ein violetter Heiler derart viel Heilung raus, dass er zwangsläufig die Aggro bekommt. Gehts trotzdem gut, ist es ok - geht es schief, dann ist der einzige Trost, dass die Gruppe auch so gewiped wäre, nur eben nicht wegen zu viel, sondern wegen zu wenig Heilung. Ein guter Jäger hat in einem solchen Fall übrigens Misdirection auf den Tank oder eine Eisfalle ready.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem beneide ich dich darum, dass dein Jäger mit nach HdZ2 genommen wurde - das schaffe ich seit Wochen nicht. In der Gilde kümmert es keinen, weil es nur ein Twink ist, und Random-Gruppen suchen nach allem, nur nicht nach einem Jäger.


----------



## Mädchenteam (26. September 2007)

Was ich so da gelesen habe....ich habe auch die Abkürzungen nicht verstanden. Es bringt bestimmt eine ganze Menge, wenn, bevor man nun den Kampf beginnt, die Vorgehensweise allen beteiligten in unmissverständlicher deutscher Sprache vorbringt. Ohne Abkürzungen oder "Gildengeheimsprache".
Zum anderen zeugt es von Unreife eine Gruppe zu verlassen nur weil ein neuer Spieler angeblich Schuld am Tod aller ist.
Zum anderen habe ich festgestellt, daß Zufallsgruppen viel mehr Verständnis für einander aufbringen als was ich oft von Stammgruppen las.
Es kommt halt mal der Augenblick, wo jeder einmal als erstes in eine Instanz geht und alles völlig anders ist als in freier Wildbahn.
Aber es wird wohl immer Klugscheißer geben, die sofort nach Erstelung Ihres Chars die Superhelden sind und alles können, wissen und bestimmen.
Ich persönlich ärgere mich nicht über Pannen in Instanzen, wenn mal wer was falsch macht oder unvorsichtig ist. Ich ärgere mich über die Spieler, die kurz vorm Finale zum essen ausloggen.
Oder weil sie Schularbeiten machen müssen, den Hund spazieren führen sollen oder anderes.


----------



## DoNsen (26. September 2007)

Genau, die "muss essen" Leute sind das letze. Wenn ich die leute kenne mit denen ich spiele, sag ich an dass ich essen bin und die machen allein weiter, aber in rnd gruppen ist das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe generell nichts gegen leute mit blauen Equip, sofern sie ihre Klasse spielen können.
Was allerdings garnicht geht, wenn Leute - grade Schlüsselpersonen wie Tank/Heal - mehr grün als blau tragen, und fleißig nach Heroic suchen. Wer weiß was er in der Scherbenwelt zu machen hat + die Heroic Key offensichtlich hat, kann locker überwiegend blau tragen.
Man geht ja davon aus, das für heroic oder rnd kara nur leute mit einigermaßen gutem equip suchen, da sollte man sich als "grüner" einfach überlegen, ob es sinnvoll ist sich da einladen zu lassen. Man will es ja den anderen leuten nicht allzu schwer machen


----------



## Riane (26. September 2007)

DoNsen schrieb:


> Genau, die "muss essen" Leute sind das letze. Wenn ich die leute kenne mit denen ich spiele, sag ich an dass ich essen bin und die machen allein weiter, aber in rnd gruppen ist das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hehe* Das ist mir letzthin auch passiert. War dann gute 30 - 35min. am essen. Ich dachte schon, dass die mich rausgeschmissen haben und einen neuen dd gesucht haben. Nun, als ich wieder kam, haben die restlichen immer noch auf mich gewartet und mich freundlich begrüsst! =) Hat mich echt gefreut! ^^


----------



## Baloron (26. September 2007)

hiho...ich denk mal das es doch sehr viele nette 70´er gibt..hab auch 1-2 epics und komm mit meinen stammleuten normal recht schnell durch die inis...aber ich hab noch nie ne gruppe verlassen wo die leute nett sind...egal ob grün blau oder lila....lasst euch von den snobs nicht den spass verderben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirage_DU (26. September 2007)

Das mit den 70er kann ich noch nicht beurteilen da ich erst 67 mit meinem Main bin. Aber ich musste auch schon auf niedrigeren Leveln so Leute kennen lernen. Ich denke also das ist einfach ein bestimmter Schlag von Menschen, die dermassen von sich überzeugt sind, das immer die anderen die Schuld waren sind.

Hier mein bestes Beispiel:
Waren in einer der vier Kloster Instanzen. Ich als Shadowspec habe geheilt. Ging auch die ganze Zeit gut. Unser Tank, mit dem höchsten Level in der Gruppe, hat die Mobs auch immer gepullt, per Gewehr. Soweit auch gut. Aber dann. Man hätte ganz einfach zwei einzelne Gegner pullen können. Was macht der? Er pullt ne 2er Patroulie von weiter hinten, die kommt angelaufen, zieht eine 3er Gruppe und die vorhin schon erwähnte 2er Gruppe mit in den Kampf. Also 7 anstatt 2 Mobs. Ich hab schon überlegt ob ich mich aus dem Kampf heraushalten soll, weil das nicht klappen konnte. Naja habs dann doch gemacht.
Ergebnis: Klar ein Wipe. Dazu kommt, aber das unser toller Tank sich erst mal bei jedem anderen per whisper beschwert. Bei mir z.B. gleichzeitig, das ich zum einen zu wenig geheilt habe, zum anderen aber viel zu viel Aggro aufgebaut habe.
Also wenn der mir verraten kann wie man mit weniger Aggro mehr heilen kann, dann gerne.
(Nein ich meine jetzt nicht umspeccen)

Aber so Leute gibts halt. Damit muss man leider leben. Und ich gehe mal davon aus, das es auf 70 dann so ziemlich die selben Leute sind die damit nicht klar kommen.


----------



## Bend0r (26. September 2007)

hmmm. ^^

Was soll ich sagen. da ich nen super healer im hintergrund hab, geh ich eigentlich fast immer mit 3 randoms in inis. dabei isses mir eigentlich ziemlich egal welches equipt die drei haben. wenn sie weniger gut equipt sind dauerts halt mal nen bischen länger, aber das mir auch egal wenn die leute gut drauf sind und ich meinen spaß als tank in der ini hab. Ich weiß garnicht mehr wie oft ich schon die kara-pre für einige leutz fertig gemacht hab. aber egal xD so lange ich nicht irgendwo doof rumstehen muss.
wipes gibbet bei mir oder mit mir in normalen inis eher weniger. ^^ eher mal nen toten dd ^^ aber so lange heiler da is, is ja egal ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diamond1611 (26. September 2007)

btw kann das jetzt nur aus eigener erfahrung sagen jedes mal wenn ich mit den leuten aus einer random gruppe im TS war war die atmosphäre direkt ganz anders, man hat sich hier und da ein wenig unterhalten und so, und auch wenn man nicht der tollste spieler ist und sein equip zu wünschen übrig lässt oder man halt mal nen wipe verursacht warum auch immer, hab ich zumindest die erfahrung gemacht dass die leute einfach lockerer drauf sind und nicht direkt flamen, leaven und so..

Edit: die shift, komma und punkt tasten werden überschätzt, so toll sind die 3 gar net xD keine zeit für grammatik sry ^^


----------



## AhLuuum (26. September 2007)

Schlimm sind die Spieler, die zur Zeit kein TS haben, weil sie irgendwelche "Probleme" haben oder den Rechner "erst gestern" neu formatiert haben. Bei solchen Leuten denk ich mir immer meinen Teil dazu. Nervig sind auch  Spieler, die immer total rumstressen. Ich kann es nich ab, wenn im Gruppenchat nur Gemecker, etc. ist.
Was ich jedoch total mag sind Spieler, mit denen man über alle möglichen Sachen reden kann und dabei Spaß hat.


----------



## ApoY2k (26. September 2007)

Also so krass finde ich es nicht, wie du es schilderst. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, dass Leute, die "full epic" sind, es nicht mehr nötig haben, in irgendwelche Low-Instanzen zu gehen. Warum solltest du also, als neu gewordener 70er auf eine 4-Mann-Truppe von Epicleuten treffen und eine Instanz machen? Versteh ich schonmal nicht. Kein halbwegs normaler Level 70er, der Raidinstanzen Equipment hat, macht noch normale 5er Instanzen. Und wenn dann eh nur mit seinen Leuten, die er kennt und auf die er sich verlassen kann.


----------



## LordThunderbolt (26. September 2007)

jo geht mir auch so, hinzu kommen die vorurteile gegen palatanks. die normalen inis geht auch kaum noch einer weil sie nix mehr bringen..


----------



## Lichtrose (26. September 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Kein halbwegs normaler Level 70er, der Raidinstanzen Equipment hat, macht noch normale 5er Instanzen. Und wenn dann eh nur mit seinen Leuten, die er kennt und auf die er sich verlassen kann.



Stimm ich dir auch zu.

Wenn du *grün* bist, fängst du normal an, da stresst keiner wenn was daneben geht, alle sind grün oder schon blau.
In die normalen inis holst dir *blau*, machst die Quests um den Zugang zu höheren inis zu bekommen und bekommst alleine schon durch die Ruf-runs gutes Equip.
Bist du *blau* fängst du mit hero an, das dann mal nen *epischer* dazu kommt ist normal. Aber lang nicht so krass wie du beschreibst.
Wenn du in eine ini gehst wie Mecha hero und die Gruppe stirbt 5x bis zum ersten Boss, bin auch weg.
Weil man sich ne so plöd anstellen kann, nich wenn 1 oder 2 Leute sich auskennen und JEDER TS hat.


----------



## Mädchenteam (26. September 2007)

Ich habe kein TS. Muß man sowas überhaupt haben ? Bestimmt erleichtert es das Miteinander aber "müssen" ? Ich denke mit wenigen Worten getipsel kann man auch alles sagen und wenn die Keilerei dann los geht ist es völlig wurscht ob TS oder nicht. Es zählt nur den Gegner in die Knie zu zwingen und das möglichst schadlos. Aus meiner wenigen Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, geht es geordnet vonstatten und die Gegner können der Reihe nach besiegt werden ist eine Verständigung völlig überflüssig. Hat man leider durch 'ne ungünstige Situation 5-6 Gegner gleichzeitig an der Backe ist es meistens ohnehin zu spät. In den Kampfpausen ist TS sicher einfacher aber nicht zwingend notwendig. *denk


----------



## Dalmus (26. September 2007)

Mädchenteam schrieb:


> Ich habe kein TS. Muß man sowas überhaupt haben ? Bestimmt erleichtert es das Miteinander aber "müssen" ?


Kommt drauf an. In heroischen Instanzen ist TS sehr hilfreich. Ein muß? Anscheinend nicht, wenn man bedenkt, daß Nihilum (die heißen doch so?) ohne auskommen.

Ist ja aber auch nicht die Frage.


----------



## Isegrim (26. September 2007)

Mädchenteam schrieb:


> Ich habe kein TS. Muß man sowas überhaupt haben ? Bestimmt erleichtert es das Miteinander aber "müssen" ? Ich denke mit wenigen Worten getipsel kann man auch alles sagen und wenn die Keilerei dann los geht ist es völlig wurscht ob TS oder nicht. Es zählt nur den Gegner in die Knie zu zwingen und das möglichst schadlos. Aus meiner wenigen Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, geht es geordnet vonstatten und die Gegner können der Reihe nach besiegt werden ist eine Verständigung völlig überflüssig. Hat man leider durch 'ne ungünstige Situation 5-6 Gegner gleichzeitig an der Backe ist es meistens ohnehin zu spät. In den Kampfpausen ist TS sicher einfacher aber nicht zwingend notwendig. *denk



Bei Standardinstanzen, die jeder schon (halbwegs) kennt, ist TS/Vent kein Muß. Wenn es aber an längere Erklärungen, eine bestimmte Bosstaktik oder schnelle Anweisungen im Kampf geht, halte ich die Kommunikation über Stimme für unabdingbar. Es ist einfach schneller, man kann alle Finger auf den notwendigen Tasten lassen, der Blick muß nicht zwischen wichtigen Anzeigen und Chat hin und herschweifen.
Probiere es auf jeden Fall mal aus, es ist wie ein kleines Stück anderes WoW-Spielen. Außerdem ist es teilweise ganz nett, mal die Stimmen der anderen Spieler zu hören oder Langeweilepausen mit Fachsimpeleien überbrücken zu können (Labertaschen, die dabei kein Ende finden können und ununterbrochen reden, nerven hingegen).


----------



## SohnDesRaben (26. September 2007)

1. Grundsätzlich sind alle Gimps.
2. Diese Regel trifft nicht auf einen selbst zu.
3. Wer kein Gimp ist, muss das durch seine Taten beweisen.
4. Hunter sind grundsätzlich schuld
5. Schurken nutzen Vanish nur, damit der Heiler auch was von der Aggro hat.


Naja, ich leave auch mal Gruppen, wenn es mir einfach zu blöde wird.
Hab einfach keine Lust irgendwo als Off-Warri zu tanken, die Leute höflich darauf hinzuweisen, dass ich doch 2 oder 3 Schläge brauche um Wut aufzubauen um damit den Mob zu tanken. Mein Equip ist nun nicht schlecht, aber wenn dann irgendwelche Ober-DDs denken, sie müssen noch bevor ich am Mob bin full-dps fahren und mir nicht die geringste Chance geben den Mob überhaupt irgendwie zu tanken und mich dann noch vollzujammern wegen ihrer Repkosten, dann reißt bei mir der Geduldsfaden.

Am geilsten sind Leute, die wegen Item-Neid leaven. Irgendwo in der FdS sind 2 Rezepte (glaube Schneiderei und Verzauberkunst) und mein Bruder hat beide mit Bedarf gewonnen. Irgendein Mage meinte, das es ja unfair sei, das er einfach mitrolle. LoL? Naja, Kiddies ftw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


just my two cents 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Justmad (26. September 2007)

Bei 70ern gibts ne 2 Klassengesellschaft  und auch im RL gibts ne 2 Klassengesellschaft. Aber das ist nicht wie du meinst ein Unterschied von Epic zu Grün sondern einfach eine Frage von Anstand. Entweder jemand hat die Nerven und sagt nach 10x wipen mit rndms "hey wollen wir ev. aufhören oder habt ihr noch alle bock weiter zu versuchen ?" oder er verlässt einfach Gruppe. Letzteres zeugt meiner Meinung nach von schlechtem Charakter und ist je nach dem ein Fall für ignore.


----------



## RyniaUnda (26. September 2007)

Hm, ich geb dir in gewisserweise Recht, doch frage ich mich wieso manche Leute auf 70 ankommen und meist nur 3 oder 4 blaue Items haben. Ich bin auf 70 angekommen und hatte eigentlich nur ein grünes über und das wurde zwei Stunden später durch eine Soloquest ersetzt. Gekauft habe ich mir in der Levelphase einmal einen Dolch um 50g und dann auf 70 Ced's Schnitzer (einer der besten blauen Dolche im Spiel für Schurken) um 100g und ich finde nicht, dass das teuer war.
Doch auch wenn mal einer dabei ist, der "schlechtes" equipment hat sollte es kein Problem sein. HdZ2 ist halt so eine Sache. Mittlerweile ist HdZ2 recht easy geworden, doch sollte man vielleicht dem frischen 70er nicht unbedingt solche Aufgaben zuteilen wie Adds erlediegen. Es gibt leider paar Instanzen die nunmal recht schwer werden wenn mal einer der Members nicht blaues Zeugs hat (Schattenlaby, Arka, ZH, Hdz2 um mal paar zunehnen). Und ich denke es wäre nicht viel verlangt wenn diese 70er einwenig noch in die Instanzen für 66 - 69 gehen würden. Ich persönlich habe das meiste über Instanzen gelevelt und konnte dadurch meine Ausrüstung immer uptodate halten.

Aber ich gebe Euch recht, dass man deswegen noch keine Gruppe leaven sollte oder jmd beschuldigen sollte, wenn es mal nicht so gut klappt, sondern lieber nach Lösungen suche. Einfach professioneller arbeiten und gut ist.


----------



## Achereto (26. September 2007)

@justblue (weiter vorne):
Dabei sind Jäger doch prädestiniert dafür, sich um die Adds zu kümmern. Es geht wirklich nichts über einen fähigen Jäger im Morast. Das darfste gerne so weitergeben. :>


----------



## Tirkari (26. September 2007)

Also grün oder blau ist mir ehrlich gesagt bei Randoms ziemlich egal beim Equip - aber nicht obwohl, sondern gerade weil ich mittlerweile recht viel Epics hab. Damit läßt es sich nämlich selbst in kritischeren Situationen meist relativ entspannt heilen (in den Nicht-Heroic-Inis)

Rausfliegen wegen Equip tut bei mir nur jemand wie der eine Hexer letztens mit dem Heilerzauberfaden auf der Hose, einem Heil-Off-Hand-Item und einem Trinket mit Stun-Resi (fürs PvP vielleicht ganz nett, aber nicht bei HdZ2 ^^) - aber selbst den hab ich nicht rausgeworfen, sondern er ist selber gegangen, nachdem wir (u.a. wg ihm ^^) gewipet sind, und er daher keine Lust mehr hatte.

Der einzige Grund, warum ich trotzdem nicht so oft mit grün ausgerüsteten Neu-70ern in Inis gehe, ist, daß meistens sich die Gruppen schon aus Gilde oder Freundesliste komplett füllen und höchstens mal ein Random zum auffüllen nötig ist.


----------



## kaskade (26. September 2007)

immer nett sein ( nicht in den arsch kriechen ) und euch auch mal was von den epic equipten was sagen lassen
denn epic beudetet mehr zeit in das spiel gesteckt wo man meistens davon ausgehen kann das sie sich besser auskennen ... 

ich z.b. habs geschafft (wie auch immer) fast jede klasse auf 60+ zu zocken (hab sogar job und freundin alal)

und kann auch mal leuten sagen wie se in feral tanken sollen oder als shami healen ... ka beispiel halt

sich einfach nicht trottelig anstellen und gut ist

hab ich schon erwähnt freundlich zu sein? 

need auf nette mitspieler die wert auf nettiquette legen ~~

cya ingame


----------



## DoNsen (27. September 2007)

> Hm, ich geb dir in gewisserweise Recht, doch frage ich mich wieso manche Leute auf 70 ankommen und meist nur 3 oder 4 blaue Items haben. Ich bin auf 70 angekommen und hatte eigentlich nur ein grünes über und das wurde zwei Stunden später durch eine Soloquest ersetzt.



Genau, Scherbenwelt questen ab 65+ reicht für die meisten Instanzen locker aus, und dort bekommt man ja auch noch was.

Zum Thema Nettiquette/freundlich-sein, ich war letzens mal wieder mit einem Tank Pala aus unserer Guilde und 2 weiteren dds + healer im arka (normal, nur für die questreihe um akama) und man freut sich meiner Meinung nach selber, wenn man gut 50% des Schadens gemacht hat, und der Palatank dann direkt Nummer 2 im dmgmeter ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. nebenbei konnte der roque der dabei war noch 3 grüne sachen gegen blaue drops austauschen, darunter die angeblich recht seltene D3 Brust. Der gute hat sich tierisch gefreut, wir hatten unsere quest nen stück weiter und gut is =) da meckert man doch nicht wenn der rest im prinzip gezogen wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swafnir42 (27. September 2007)

Also seit ich mit den "Luxus" erlauben kann, grundsätzlich mit 5 full-epic-equippten Chars in 5er Instanzen gehen, sind meine Repkosten ins Unermessliche gestiegen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dieses Phänomen hatten wir schon vor BC. Man latscht völlig überheblich, unachtsam und großspurig durch die Instanz, zieht sich 3 Gruppen zum bomben zusammen, oh die Pat da hinten, können wir auch noch mitnehmen und irgendwann isses dann mal wieder so weit. Ich musste letztens im Bollwerk unheroic vor dem Endboss REPPEN, weil ich sonst nackt getankt hätte *hrhr*

Die Sache mit dem Wipen ist also nicht unbedingt nur ein equip-abhängiges Problem *verlegen schiel* 

Ich muss dazu sagen: NIE NIE NIE sind die "perfekten" runs: "rein, innerhalb von 20 minuten diszipliniert die mobs beseitigen, looten, raus" so lustig, wie unsere Chaos-Horror-trips *G*

Ich freue mich übrigens immer, wenn mal einer dabei ist, der den loot noch gebrauchen kann ;-)


----------



## Kal Jerico (27. September 2007)

Ich persönlich hatte nie die beschriebenen Probleme. Wir sind eine Stammgruppe von 4 Leuten und hatten vor kurzem das Glück einen Full Epic Equipten Mage kennenzulernen, der uns neben den Raids seiner Gilde durch die "einfacheren" Instanzen (Lab, Mecha, Bota usw) führt. Der DMG ist willkommen und dank SdR auch Problemlos zu halten, ausserdem haben wir dadurch jemanden, der uns auf die Tücken der jeweiligen Bosse aufmerksam macht. Wipes kassieren wir dank guter Einspielung aufeinander höchst selten- Mecha und Bota gingen ab dem ersten Versuch ohne Wipes, Murmur hat uns beim ersten Run auf das Lab zwei mal in die Knie gezwungen. Die 70er, die ich Kennenlernen durfte waren immer nett und zuvorkommend. Inzwischen steht die Option offen, dass wir unsere eigene kleine Gilde aufgeben und in der Gilde des Epic Mages, der uns jeweils begleitet aufgenommen werden. Das nächste Ziel sind natürlich erste Heroics und Kara, aber bis dahin muss ich mein Equip noch etwas ausbauen. Ich bin zwar komplett bau, aber eben noch nicht alles mit den gewünschten Stats.


----------



## ApoY2k (27. September 2007)

Genau das. "Epics" sind nur deswegen arrogant, weil sie es sich erlauben können. Und meistens sind sie nur deshalb unfreundlich, weil ihnen ein Grün/Blau equipter klarmachen will, dass er das Spiel besser kennt als sie. Sieht jemand den Widerspruch? ^^


----------



## Thoor (27. September 2007)

Ich muss dazu ja und nein sagen, mein 2.char ist ja seit kurzem 70 und auch Blau/grün. Ich habe ein paar qs gemacht und jetz relativ gutes blaues equip und kann als off warri sogar ohne problem 3k feuerbälle aushalten und soUnd wenn ich mal als DD dabei bin, bin ich dmg meter meist platz 2oder 1 sogar mit epic lLeuten.Die sagern dann nur "Boah ey, wie das mal wieder laggt hier" und solches Zeugs. Aber wenn ein grün equipter dabei ist habe ich kein Problem, aber wenn er sich benimmt als sei er lvl 10 oder so, wie zb neulich der Hunter in ZH er pullt die ganze zeit alles und haut multishoots rein, und dann hohlt er seine eigene Falle raus und dann sagt er noch" Ey du scheiss tank, nicht auf die falle "tjaaaa dann /kick und so dds findet man schnell


----------



## Riane (27. September 2007)

Naja. Also ich versteh die Assozialen 70er eh nicht. Denn wie man weiss haben alle diese Zeit durchgemacht (ausser die ebay'er). Darum hoffe ich schon, das 90% der "grossen" hilfe leisten, wenn sie können. 
Ich weiss einfach aus eigener Erfahrung, dass es viele "kleinere" herumschwirren, die es dann ausnutzen. Die fragen dann immer nach, ob man hier helfen kann, da helfen kann und am liebsten nicht gleich für sie farmen gehen will, da es eh viel schneller geht. Darum halte ich im grossen und ganzen Abstand von der Sorte. Zeitlang hab ich nicht mal mehr geantwortet auf solche Anfragen. 
Auch wenn mich heute noch ein mir unbekannter Spieler mich fragt (auch wenn es noch so nett geschrieben ist) ob ich ihn irgendwo durchziehen kann- er würde mich auch bezahlen, schreibe ich der Person immer, dass er sich gefälligst eine grp suchen soll und lernen seine char zu beherrschen! =)


----------



## DoNsen (27. September 2007)

Naja, dass du als Krieger auf lvl 70 3k Feuerdmg aushalten kannst ist jetzt nicht wirklich die mega leistung ^^
Aber dein Post zeigt mir, dass ich nicht der einzige liebenswürdige LVL 70er mit lila sachen bin *lach*

























			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punky260 (27. September 2007)

Solange es eine "Anfängergrp" ist sind Hunter in HDZ2 schwer unterzubringen was die Aufgabenverteilung angeht ... und viele glauben ja auch das Hunter kein DMG machen können ^^


Zum Topic ansich hab ich es schon oft gemerkt das aber besonders auch die "kleinen grünen" 70er ganz schön arrogant sind. 
Ein full epic 70er hat im normalfall einfach genug erfahrung im Spiel gesammelt um zu wissen was abgeht. Und wenn man dann einigen Leuten erklärt wie die Taktik etc. geht und sie es einfach ned auf die Reihe bekommen oder gar irgendeinen Mist machen. Dann wird man schnell etwas ungeduldig.
Genauso sind es aber öfters auch die kleinen die vergessen das auch ein Epic 70er kein Gott ist. Antanken, etc. muss immernoch sein. 
(Damit war nicht das "Ronos" gemeint, wer nicht schreiben kann ist selber schuld wenn die Leute nix verstehen)

Das die FullEpic 70er nicht mehr normale Inis gehen stimmt bedingt. Natürlich sucht man sich hauptsächlich Heros, aber gerade da wo noch Ruf fehlt kann es schonmal anders kommen.

Ich persönlich gehe gern ab und zu mal mit und Tanke bei "grünen" um auszuhelfen. (Was in HDZ2 schwer fällt, denn selbst ohne Schild krieg ich ned genug Wut =( scheiss t4 xD)
Habe aber auch schon erfahrungen auf beiden Seiten gemacht. Epic 70er die sich für was besseres halten genauso wie grüne 70er die gleich von vornerein mit einer Grundeinstellung zu jemanden mit T4 Sachen sind das man schon keine Lust mehr hat mitzugehen.

So ein wenig Arroganz finde ich kann man sich erlauben wenn man soviel erreicht hat im Spiel.


FAZIT: Gibt eigentlich keine Faustregel, Glück zur Gruppe gehört immer dazu.


----------



## ABKean (27. September 2007)

erster Post -.-


Also Ich geh gerne mal nonheroic, obwohl ich nix brauch... einfach um nicht in IF Plattenspringen zu müssen oder ein paar Splitter abzufassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn dann dort "frische" 70er dabei sind, macht mir das eigentlich recht viel Spaß und man kommt manchmal besser durch, als mit einer grp wo rdm epicleute drin sind. 

Meiner Meinung liegt das daran, dass die Leute vor allem sich beweisen wollen, dass sie mit dem dmg mithalten können, sich so mehr oder besser konzentrieren und eher weniger wipes verursachen... Die "frischen" spielen vor allem konzentrierter und das macht eigentlich das aus, warum weniger fehler gemacht werden. 

Das schönste Erlebnis ist doch für einen solchen Spieler am ende kein großen fehler gemacht zu haben und im DMGMeter doch nur recht "kleinen" passablen Rückstand zu haben.

---> Leute die schon 20mal die Inni durchgerannt sind, spielen einfach nicht mehr so konzentriert wie die, welche frisch dabei sind.


edit: klar gibt es auch schöne Spielchen... hatte ich letztens erst... Gildenfreund suchen nur noch nen Tank für ne nonheroic inni, so dass der Schurke nicht tanken muss. und bis auf Bosskämpfe war der wettbewerb als erstes dem Tank die aggro abzuziehn... (das wurde dem tank aber gesagt und er fands auch recht lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Fumacilla (27. September 2007)

also mein rogue is jetz ne weile 70 und blau bis epic equipted... noch bunt gemisch sach ich ma.
ich muss auch sagen ich finde es selbst nervig ständig von lowies angewhispert zu werden "ziehste mich fr?" oder "HDW?" - also bitte. ich musste mich auch per grp hochleveln und mit randomgrp mein equip in inis farmen.

ich denke man sollte unterscheiden ob jm wirklich hilfe bei ner q o. ä. nötig hat, oder einfach nur faul ist.

zu der sache mit den unfreundlichen 70er.:

ich muss sagen ich gehe auch ungern mit randomgrp in echsenkessel inis oder fs und was es alles gibt. leider musste ich oft feststellen, das viele einfach zu hoch pokern (z.B. [nix gegen den topiceröffner] der hunter desletzt, welcher wieder voller überzeugung war er kann mim pet den tank ersetzen Oo) und die grp eben wiped. mein gott wipes passieren einmal auch 2 mal.. wir sind alle nur aus fleisch und blut^^

allerdings sollte man aus seinen fehlern auch bitte etwas lernen. nach dem 5. wipe is bei mir auch genug^^ - man bedenke das es so kein spass macht und 2. bei besser equipten leuten (das werden frischlinge auch schnell merken) echt in die khole geht... und das evtl 3x am tag haste logger 30g repkosten die erst ma wieder farmen gehen musst.

fazit: man sollte den schmalen grad zwischen (sorry) grenzenloser dummheit der newbies und equipdefiziten gut unterscheiden.


----------



## Huntara (27. September 2007)

Ich kenn da sogar eine Gilde, die bei raids nur aufs equip achtet...
Wenn die eigenen Spieler nicht ausreichend an Equip besitzen, dann nimmt man
lieber andere Leute mit, die nicht mal in der Gilde sind.

Find ich ziemlich derbe, man sollte erstmal seine Gilde ausstatten und dann
andere mitnehmen, denn die sind zweitrangig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HaPpYPaNdA (27. September 2007)

Bin seit Montag 70 und musste bis jetzt nicht diese Erfahrungen machen...


----------



## Annovella (27. September 2007)

bin auch full episch kara/gruul/ssc und full epic pvp equiped und gehe nurnoch in instanzen um freunden die dort noch probs haben oder keine grp finden zu helfen, und da bleib ich acuh bis zum schluss und bin der letzte der leaved  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  btw bin schurke und kann auch slabbynormal usw tanken also da gibbet no probs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robur Lightbringer (27. September 2007)

Punky260 schrieb:


> Solange es eine "Anfängergrp" ist sind Hunter in HDZ2 schwer unterzubringen was die Aufgabenverteilung angeht ... und viele glauben ja auch das Hunter kein DMG machen können ^^


Ich hab einen Jäger auf meiner Freundesliste, den ich liebend gerne mit nach BM nehme, weil er dort herrlichen Schaden in Richtung Boss anrichtet und nebenbei auch dem Add-Handler unter die Arme greifen kann.

Auf dem US-Server, auf dem ich spiele, sind PUGs sehr entspannt - vorgestern mit vier Unbekannten in drei Stunden drei Mal Mech geleert, gab gute Rep. Dafür dann gestern abend gut in Bot untergegangen, ein paar waren noch nie da und da hat ein Lock dann mit einem Dämon zehn weitere gepullt. Sehr gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TS, darauf verzichte ich meistens - ich bin dann also ein schlechter Spieler, weil ich mir das Gerede mancher Nerver nicht anhören möchte? Ab 10-Mann-Instanzen bin ich ja dafür zu haben, aber darunter nur im Notfall. Die Heroics, in denen ich mich tummel, erfordern das auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Cithian (27. September 2007)

na ja stimmt sicherlich schon das neue 70er es schwer haben. ist halt so, wenn man dann noch in kleinen gilden ist ists vieleicht ganz schlimm halt grp zu finden und randoms , da kannste auch als 70er mit full epic equipt pech haben. Randomgruppen haben ihre eigene geschichte, ich kann aus meinen erfahrungen sagen die geschichte ist der blanke horror. 

kann dir nur raten evt dich mit 1-2 leuten zusammenzutun die das gleiche problem haben oder einen gildenwechsel evt erwägen wenn bei dir garnix geht. ist halt leider so , biste in kleinen gilden wirste immer nur die 2 geige spielen wenn nicht sogar die 3 oder 4!


----------



## suppaRichie (28. September 2007)

Ich habe auch schon beides erlebt, arogante Epic und auch grüne, ist beides nicht gut für eine Gruppe. Ich kann zumindest von mir sagen das ich noch nie eine Gruppe vor ende des Runs geleavt habe. Wobei das ende auch sein kann das die Gruppe mitendrin auf gegeben hat.
Es gibt aber leider solche Leute wie man dann damit umgeht ist jedem selbst überlassen, aber ob Igno da wirklich ne Masnahme ist??? Ich finde das Igno was manchmal in die chats geschmissen wird lachhaft weil die wo es betrifft kümmerts eh nicht.
Lustiger finde ich ich, das sich leute ewig in den Hauptstädten die beine in den Bauch stehn, wer weis auf was die warten, und für zig Inis Leute gesucht werden. Leute die in kleinen Gilden sind haben so echt ein Problem in Inis zu kommen, die sind auf Rdmgruppen angewiesen. Denen dan zu sagen sie sollen in ne andre Gilde gehn find ich dann auch etwas heftig. 
Was eure Geldsorgen angeht muss ich aber mal sagen das es lächerlich ist hier zu schreiben 30g oder mehr müssen erst mal gefarmt werden. Bei den 10 Täglichen Quests die man machen kann sind locker 130g und mehr drin, damit ist einiges 3 ma gereppt.
Es ist einfach bequemlichkeit, einfach ehrlich sein bringts auch manchmal. 
Ich finde es einfach schade das viele neu70er einfach kaum noch weiter kommen weil sie einfach keiner grossen Gilde angehören, und somit ewig warten bis sie ihr Zeugs bekommen. Ob das die Karapresachen sind oder einfach ihr Equip das sie brauchen. Ich zB. möchte für meinen Moonkin endlich die Robe aus Manaherioc haben, und habe in den letzten 4 Wochen nicht einen Run da rein machen können. Warum soll ich dann Mechaheroic gehn? Naja um nicht Staub anzusetzen, ist doch besser als mich zu langweilen, stellt euch vor ich geh sogar in Inis mit wo ich noch nicht mal ein Loot von gebrauchen kann damit ich was zu tun hab, und man kann wie schon erwähnt denen die das erste mal in dieser Ini sind noch Tips geben, wer weiss vieleicht geht einer von denen später mal in einer Heroicgruppe oder Raid mit wo ich dann sehn kann was aus ihnen geworden ist. Ist doch auch mal was. 
DM, Verlies, HDW usw. zieh ich nur Gildenlowies weil ich der meinung bin in der Gilde ist es grade so ok, mich hatte damals auch keiner durchgezogen.


----------



## Thorgun (28. September 2007)

Das ist ja ganz normal, dass ein frischer 70iger nicht so gut equipt ist, wie einer der schon lange 70 ist.

Als ich gerade 70 war hatte ich allerdings keine Probleme, was daran liegen kann, dass ich fast nur Gilden Intern gehe.

Mich stört es aber auch überhaupt nicht, wenn ich nen frischen 70iger mit nehme, man muss immer bedenken, dass jeder mal frisch 70 war.

Ich finde es auch immer blöd, wenn ich höre " Dich nehmen wir nicht mit Kara, du bist gerade erst 70 oder warst noch nie Kara " Irgendwann muss man doch mal anfangen und da habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme nen "Frischling" mit zu nehmen.

P.s. Hab auch erst 3 Epic Teile und noch ein paar grüne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Who cares !


----------



## Riane (28. September 2007)

Thorgun schrieb:


> P.s. Hab auch erst 3 Epic Teile und noch ein paar grüne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



NEED MORE EPIXX!!!

Zu deinem Text:
Ich teile deine Einstellung im grossen und ganzen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenhawwk (28. September 2007)

Naja, ich seh schon, ich bin net der Einzige.
Ich kenn aber meine Grenzen schon. In ne Heroic würd ich nur mitgehen wenn die anderen auch nachdem sie mein Equip gesehen haben noch drauf bestehen.^^ Und Kara und Co sowieso nicht. Ich weiss dass ich da keinen Stich machen werde. 
Hab jetzt meine Ansprüche schon runtergeschraubt und suche einfach nur noch nach irgend einer Ini ab 65. So bekomme ich zwar das Set nicht das ich will, aber ein paar andere blaue Sachen. 
Und immerhin kann ich gleichzeitig noch meine beiden anderen Ziele Verfolgen: Ruf und Kohle fürs Epicflugmount. Da fehlen auch nur noch schlappe 5000g.


----------



## _Garry_ (28. September 2007)

Hm zu Jäger in HDZ2:
Also ich lass den Jäger meist imme mit dmg auf den boss bzw auf die Eli geben und der Mage macht adds. 
Klappte bis dato immer gut.

Selber war ich mal in HDZ2 mit ner random grp die alle HDZ2 nicht kannten. Hab ich anfangs halt viel gelabbert bzw getippt und denen das vorgehen erklärt und worauf man achten sollte. 
Nun ja...sind X mal gewipt wegen den unterschiedlichsten gründen. War aber allen egal. Nach 3std hdz2 hatten wirs geschafft und die waren happy ohne ende ^^ 
Das die alle happy waren und deren dank war mir genug und hat mich die repkosten vergessen lassen.

Und wie ein vorredner sagte:
ob grün,blau oder epi; was nütz einem das wenn man seine klasse nicht spielen kann?

Generell habe ich nix gegen leute die ini x nicht kennen, doch das se lesen und schreiben können setzt ich mal voraus. ^^

BTW: 
habe auch nur 2-3 epix als def tank und bau grad noch ruf für echsenkessel und auchidon auf, damit ich da die def epix farmen kann. Habe leider noch keine Kara stamm grp.


----------



## ApoY2k (28. September 2007)

_Garry_ schrieb:


> Generell habe ich nix gegen leute die ini x nicht kennen, doch das se lesen und schreiben können setzt ich mal voraus. ^^


Genau da liegt der Knackpunkt... manche Leute halten es nicht für nötig, zu sagen, dass sie nie hier waren oder den Boss nicht kennen oder sonstiges.

Ehrlichkeit ist oberste Regel. Es bringt nie etwas, sich Honig ums Maul zu schmieren, weil man keine Gefühle verletzen will...


----------



## bibL (28. September 2007)

Skillung (1/3) Spielerskill (1/3) Equip(1/3) = Gesamter Charskill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich kenn genug Leute bei uns in der Gilde die frisch 70 geworden sind und auch mit Grünem Equip nicht weit hinterher hängen oder sogar Epic 70er übertrumpfen :/ ich denke passende Skillung und seine Klasse richtig spielen zu können machen einiges an Equipdeffiziten weg, von daher sind grünlinge kein Problem für mich.


----------



## Ciliu (28. September 2007)

Ich kann Satanhimself nur zustimmen. Ich selber Spiele einen Tank und allem anschein nach mache ich meine sache Gut. Mit Randoms komme ich auch selten klar, aber es gibt eben auch Spieler/-innen bei denen der Spaß und nicht das schnelle EQ Farmen und Leveln vorgeht. Halt dich einfach an solche Leute (Das sind meistens ältere, Reifere Menschen).

Ich muss jedoch die Lv70 Epic Ausgestatteten auch unter Schutz nehmen.
Wer gut Equipt ist zeigt doch, das er seine Klasse spielen kann.
Vielleicht hat jemand gerade einen schlechten Tag und steht unter Druck
doch alles richtig zu machen.
Ich kenne viele bei denen es so ist, aber ich finde es schwachsinnig.

WoW Ist ein Spiel und mehr nicht.

Wegen dem eigentlichen Thread Thema:

2 Klassen gesellschaft, es ist ja so wie in der Schule.

die Reichen Kinder mit schicki micki uhr (Epic Equipte Kids)
halten sich für was besseres und meiden teilweise ärmere Kinder, eben die - die gerade Lv70 Geworden sind.

Und was macht ein Lv70 eq in einer nonhero instanz?
Vllt. ruffarmen das er in die Hero reinkommt?^^


----------



## Sasatha (28. September 2007)

@bibl

damit wiedersprichst du dir ja selber! ich würde das equip gar net mit reinzählen! denn wie du selber sagst, übertrumpfen manchmal grünequippte epicnoobs!

ich denke ehr, dass 1/3 skillung(wobei man da auch abstriche machen muss) und der rest ganz einfach skill ist!

klar hat man besser leistung, wenn man fullepic ist, aber macht das einen zum skilled player?
NEIN! entweder man hat seinen char spielen gelernt bist lvl70 oder net!n klar kann man noch kleine feinheiten dazulernen, aber den großteil lernt man in der lvlphase!


aber ich seh es selber an mir, ich trag auch fullepic mit meinem prist, und muss sagen, dass ich nur noch ganz selten heroics mache, und normale schon gar net mehr!
warum? weil ich es nicht brauche! ich hab ruf überall wo ich es brauch exalted! warum sollte ich mir den stress und die reppkosten antun? von der zeit ganz zu schweigen, in der ich lieber farmen geh!

@ciliu

das ist eine verallgemeinerung, die man so  nciht sagen kann!
ich sehe und weis auch, dass ich auch mal in dem stadium war, wie die "neuen", und ich fühle mich net besser! teilweise whisper ich die priests die mir auffallen an, um ihnen zu helfen, wie sie bspweise ihr equipp verbessern können und wo! bloss selbst geh ich net mit(gründe oben genannt!) 

und kann man einen das verdenken? ich habe unzählige stunden in FdS, kessel, ehrenfeste, auchenay verbracht um meinen ruf dort zu pushen, ich kann ehrlich gesagt die inzen mit meinem priest net mehr sehen! und ich denke so ähnlich geht es vielen!


----------



## Webi (28. September 2007)

Ach, das hat doch nichts mit 70 oder nicht zu tun.

Ich twinke zur Zeit nen Priester (LvL 39). Da sind wir in Uldaman unterwegs.
Plötzlich geht der Schurke wortlos, nimmt den Stein und loggt sich aus?
Einige sagen: "??", "Wohin isser?" oder so
Jedenfalls gelingt es einen Lvl 61er Krieger zur Unterstützung zu bitten.

Ich hatte den Schurken mal vorsichtshalber in die Freundesliste um ihn später auf ignore zu setzen.

Kurz vor Ende flüstert mich der neu hinzugekommene an, ob ich noch Zeit hätte ins Kloster zu gehen? Sein Twink müsste da noch rein.

Es war der Schurke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miccio (28. September 2007)

Macht doch gar keinen Unterschied, ob man nun lila oder gün rumläuft. Instanzen sind nun mal ein Gruppenspiel. Wenn die Leute aufeinander Rücksicht nehmen funktionierts. Mit 70 sollte inzwischen jeder wissen, wo er sich was "leisten" kann. Dass ein Off-Warri vielleicht nicht so prall die Aggro von 3-4 Mobs hält, und ich als DDler mir nicht genau den raussuche, der noch nicht mal Rüssizerreissen druff hat is ja wohl klar (nur so als Beispiel) usw....  Und unabhängig vom Equipmentstand wird sich die Gruppe zwangsläufig auflösen, wenn jeder nur sein "eigenes Ding" glaubt machen zu müssen.


----------



## yap (28. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> es gibt aber dann auch die lvl 70 ...
> 
> - die ihre klasse spielen können
> und
> - die ihre klasse nicht spielen können ...



Mit würde die Aussage besser gefallen:

Es gibt Leute die ihren Char spielen können wollen, d.h. sich auf ne ini vorbereiten, sich equippen, so gut wie sie es persönlich eben können, und das ist okay. Wer dann noch nicht so erfahren ist macht eben dann auch mal Fehler.

Schlecht sind nur die, die sich keine Mühe geben, sich nicht verbessern wollen, etc.

Darauf denke ich sollte es ankommen. Wenn natürlich jemand völlig ausserstande ist aus seinen Fehlern zu lernen und seine Klasse zu spielen, kannste das natürlich knicken. Eine faire Chance verdienen aber IMHO alle die wirklich gut raiden WOLLEN und danach handeln...

Es grüßt Euch
yap


----------



## ApoY2k (28. September 2007)

Stimmt auch. Wer richtig spielen will, der macht sich auch die Mühe, sein Equipment ohne Instanzen aufzubessern. Schneidern, Schmieden, PvP, Quests, es gibt genug Möglichkeiten, einigermaßen gutes Equip außerhalb von Instanzen und Raids zu bekommen. Und wer es ernst meint, macht sich auch die Mühe.


----------



## TheDarkListener (28. September 2007)

Also jetzt mal ehrlich ich bin jetzt auch schon ne Zeit 70ig aber selbst wie ich grad erst 70 geworden bin hatte ich nur 3 grüne Items der Rest war blau... ich weiss ja net wie du 70ig geworden bist bzw. welche Q´s du so gemacht hast aber ich hab fast nur Blau Items gehabt zum Schluss. Du hättest mit 68 Richtung Schattenmondtal gehen sollen bzw. die GRP Q in Nethersturm dann haste genug blaue Items bekommen... naja

Aber zum Thema ich nehm auch frische 70ger mit in ne inne weil die normalen Inis kann ich ohne probleme Tanken... Und wenn die Leute dann die Heroic Keys haben, dann habne die eh das gescheite Equi ^^


----------



## Ultimax (28. September 2007)

Ich verstehe das Problem ehrlich gesagt nicht!
Wenn der DD`ler dem Tank die Aggro klaut ist er selber Schuld^^
Wozu gibts denn KTM oder Omen? Wenn der Tank keine Aggro hat hau ich den Mob halt nicht...
Epic Klamotten haben übrigens nichts mit Spielskill und Erfahrung zu tun!

LG


----------



## Satanhimself (28. September 2007)

Ultimax schrieb:


> Epic Klamotten haben übrigens nichts mit Spielskill und Erfahrung zu tun!



es ist zumindest ein indiz dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makku (28. September 2007)

Grundsätzlich sehe ich erstmal keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Ausrüstung und Charakter des Spielers.

Wenn ich als eq in eine normale Ini gehe, die Gruppe nach dem ersten Wipe verlasse und dann noch die Schuld auf die "frischen 70er" schiebe... dann ist das einfach mal eine schleche Charaktereigenschaft des eq Spielers...

Da kann man nur sagen: Pech gehabt und bei der nächsten Gruppe sieht es besser aus. 

Ich kann aber auch verstehen, wenn der eq Spieler nach dem x. Wipe säuerlich wird, weil er einfach auch ganz andere Rep.-Kosten begleichen muss, als der grün-equipte... 

Aber letztendlich hat sich bei uns immer herausgestellt:
Offen und ehrlich miteinander kommunizieren hilft enorm weiter. Was ist dabei, die Vorgehensweise jemandem zu erklären, der sie noch nicht kennt... und: Der Spaß steht im Vordergrund... da sieht man es nicht so eng...
und wenn wieder ein helfender eq Magier den Tank spielt... bitte.. dann ist das lustig und seine Schuld, wenn es in die Buxxe geht...


----------



## Whisthler (29. September 2007)

ich denk mal diese erfahrung mit den "arroganten" Epic 70ern machen meistens nur leute die meistens nur mit Randomgruppen in instanzen gehen, ich selbst bin schon seit... ka 3 monaten nach BC release 70 und hatte daher nicht wirklich solche probleme damit... 

das viele keine lust auf wipen haben wenn sie alles epics haben kann ich durchaus verstehen... mich nervt es auch oft wenn ich nach einem instanzrun 10-15g repkosten hab aber meistens krieg ich das gold dafür irgendwie zusammen ^^

aber meiner meinung nach ist das nicht erst seit Burning Crusade so das die Highlevel spieler arrogant sind das war auch vor BC so das die 60er mit t2 oder t3 arrogant waren... 

also wenn ihr kein bock auf "arrogante" 70er habt ist mein vorschlag geht doch mit den leuten aus eurer gilde in instanzen oder mit den leuten auf eurer Friendlist... oder habt ihr da nur leute drauf die arrogant sind?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



gruß 
Whis


----------



## Seratos (29. September 2007)

Ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt, ich mein ich hab auch noch kein inzen epic equip, werde aber trotzdem gerne mitgenommen.
Und wenn ihr epics braucht, dann lasst euch doch zB das Zauberschlag-Set machen oder so.
Entweder spielt ihr auf den falschen servern, oder ihr erwischt immer die falschen grps.
Und als ich 70 geworden bin war ich schon durch q halb blau equipt, kp was ihr labert von wegen grün equipt sein. Macht ein paar grp-quests und ihr hab n einigermaßen anstäniges equip zusammen.


----------



## Takvoriana (29. September 2007)

_Garry_ schrieb:


> Hm zu Jäger in HDZ2:
> Also ich lass den Jäger meist imme mit dmg auf den boss bzw auf die Eli geben und der Mage macht adds.
> Klappte bis dato immer gut.



Also ich war vorgestern auch gildenintern das erste mal in hdz2 für das kara-pre und war dort aleine nur für die adds zuständig, was auch wunderbar funktioniert hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich spiele einen nachtelfenjäger der bist auf den khoriumblaster recht bunt equipt ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wir wurden begleitet von einem erfahrenen epic-equipt krieger.
unser krieger hat via skype die aufgaben verteilt und uns gesagt, was uns erwartet.
wir sind nicht gewiped und Medivh´s schild hatte am ende noch 100%  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
will damit nur sagen, das es egal ist, ob jemand nun grün, blau, oder epic equipt ist.
wenn du nen erfahrenen spieler in deiner gruppe hast der mit den leuten umgehen kann, weiß was dich erwartet und jedem seine feste aufgabe gibt, ist fast alles zu schaffen.
und wenn wir alle gewiped wären, na und??   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und zu den unfreundlichen spielern: ich kenne da auf unserem server auch nen jäger, der meint, nur weil er pvp-freak ist, in jede hero ini geht und volles t5 anhat wäre er gott. als 70er newbi wirste wie nen ar*** behandelt. aber wozu gibt es ignore?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich werde die tage auchmal mit der gilde in kara reinschnuppern und schauen, was uns erwartet :-)
mehr als sterben kann man nicht und der nächste friedhof ist nicht weit :-)


----------



## Takvoriana (29. September 2007)

TheDarkListener schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal ehrlich ich bin jetzt auch schon ne Zeit 70ig aber selbst wie ich grad erst 70 geworden bin hatte ich nur 3 grüne Items der Rest war blau... ich weiss ja net wie du 70ig geworden bist bzw. welche Q´s du so gemacht hast aber ich hab fast nur Blau Items gehabt zum Schluss. Du hättest mit 68 Richtung Schattenmondtal gehen sollen bzw. die GRP Q in Nethersturm dann haste genug blaue Items bekommen... naja



1. Ich hatte bis dato auch die ganzen (non-grp)quests gemacht und war bis auf 2 ausnahmen grün equipt.
die ganzen gruppenquests konnte ich net machen weil ich 1. in keiner gilde war und 2. die zusammengewürfelten gruppen meisst min. 1 chaoten dabei hatten, der netmal den unterschied von "bedarf" und "gier" kannte.
nach dem zweiten versuch mit soner gruppe nen quest zu machen hab ichs aufgegeben.

2. ich habe mich mit stufe 70 komplett aus dem AH neu eingekleidet.
viele grüne sachen aus dem ah hatten bessere werte die für mich iteressant waren, als so manche blauen sachen, die es als questbelohnungen gab.

und wenn ich dann gesehen habe, das nen 70er jäger, der komplett blau equipt war 1k weniger rüstung und leben hatte wie ich als "grüner" junge :-)


----------



## Elgrecko (29. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es ist klar das ein voll epic mage mehr aggro aufbauen KÖNNTE als ein frischer 70er Krieger.... aber das soll er nicht !

Ich hatte leider letztens die "ehre" einen wahrscheinlich frischen deftank mit in schattenlabby zu haben .... also ums kurz zu halten ... wenn ich kein cast gemacht hab hat er die aggro behalten ...(bin teils epic equipter mage) das hat natürlich sehr viel spass gemacht .... und als die restliche grp auch gepeilt hat was abgeht haben wir ihn verjagt und sind aus der ini raus 

Ich bin der meinung es gibt 5 arten von wow spieler ... die pvp spieler mit skill; die ohne; die 70er mit skill; die ohne; und leute die einfach nur lvln. Man bemerke das da nichts von grün und Lila die rede ist! der skill machts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (30. September 2007)

Ravenhawwk schrieb:


> Vor kurzem bin ich mit meinem Jäger 70 gewprden und hab mich gefreut endlich schön in Inis zu gehen. Da habe ich aber anscheinend die Rechnung ohne die Arroganz mancher Spieler gemacht.
> 
> Ich hab in den letzten Wohen festgestellt dass es bei den 70ern 2 Klassen gibt: Die die gerade erst 70 geworden sind und logischerweise dementsprechend hauptsächlich in Grün ausgestattet sind (außer man hat endlos Geld für Equip ausgegeben). Und die die schon lange 70 sind und fast komplett in Epic rumlaufen.
> Was mich stört ist dass diese Epic-70er dermaßen arrogant sind dass sie beim ersten Wipe in ner Ini alle Schuld den jungen 70ern zuschieben und weinend die Gruppe verlassen weils ihnen zu lang dauert, die Reppkosten zu hoch sind oder sonst was.
> ...


Sei versichert, es ist auch unter denen mit Epics ne 2 Klassengesellschaft.
Ich hab nur Craftable Epics und musste mir neulich anhören(O-Ton): Random Drop Craftable Epic Noob

Auf unserem Server gibts das Problem nicht so heftig.
Es gibt bei uns eh viel zu wenige Spieler, d.h. du suchst eh ne Stunde nach ner Gruppe(wenn nicht gildenintern).

Da nimmt man dann was kommt.

Aber das führt auch dazu das die Gilden die Raiden alles andere als Müll ansehen.

Deppen wirds immer geben, daran muss man sich gewöhnen wenn man am Max Level angekommen ist.


----------



## Killabee0512 (30. September 2007)

hallo liebe mitstreiter^^

es giebt leider mehr als nur 2 arten 70er,
eine die 70 geworden sind und die es schon lange sind so wie ich
mir persönlich ist es egal ob da nu einer in grünem equip ist solange er weiß was er tut!

und die dritte variante sind die die erst seit kurzem 70 sind kara pre fertig und glauben das, die 
schon lange 70 sind und quasi durch kara fliegen sie eben ma "durchzerren" und ausstatten
lassen (find ich zum brechen).

es giebt viele die bereiten sich trozdem vor und geben sich so gut es geht mühe auch wennse beispielsweise
im dmg meater nur auf plaz 10 unterm hunter pet sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber man kann die leute die wirklich etwas 
für ihre items tum wollen und ,die es sich einfach machen wollen schnell unterscheiden!


schmeist nich alle 70er von anfang an in einen top lasst ihnen die möglichkeit sich zu beweisen!

damke LG Killabee "Malfurion" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hisow (30. September 2007)

ich bin voll epic mit ssc/tk epics und muss leider sagen das ich keine lust habe rnd zu gehen und auch nicht mit leuten losgehe die grün/blau sind, wenn ich die nicht kenne.

ich hab einfach kein bock mich 2-3 std in ner ini zu quälen aus der ich eh nix brauche außer evtl bisl ruf oder heroic-marken.
ich gehe lieber mit meinem 16k life epic tank und meinem 12k mana heiler da rein und bin in weniger als ner stunde durch.

erfolg macht arrogant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich verstehe dein problem und es geht sicher vielen so wie dir aber wenn man nich schon 1-2 jahre auf einem server spielt und nicht genug leute kennt oder seit mnd BC release spielt, ist es einfach schwer an gute gilden(epics!) zu kommen.
aber ich kann auch gut die gilden verstehen die ein gewissen equip standard (epic!) fordern   
und nicht jeden gimp aufnehmen nur wegen dem argument 'der bekommt sonst nix'...

man nimmt ja auch keinen berufsanfänger wenn man einen wichtigen posten zu vergeben hat zb

natürlich gibt es gute leute, die nicht voll epic sind, aber wonach will man sich richten, wenn nicht equip.. man kann ja nicht jeden, der von sich behauptet seine klasse gut zu spielen (trifft auf ca 95% aller spieler zu oder?^^) auf nen testraid einladen


mfg
Hisow


----------



## Raddwa (Kult der Verdammten) (30. September 2007)

[----Vor kurzem bin ich mit meinem Jäger 70 gewprden und hab mich gefreut endlich schön in Inis zu gehen. Da habe ich aber anscheinend die Rechnung ohne die Arroganz mancher Spieler gemacht.

Ich hab in den letzten Wohen festgestellt dass es bei den 70ern 2 Klassen gibt: Die die gerade erst 70 geworden sind und logischerweise dementsprechend hauptsächlich in Grün ausgestattet sind (außer man hat endlos Geld für Equip ausgegeben). Und die die schon lange 70 sind und fast komplett in Epic rumlaufen.
Was mich stört ist dass diese Epic-70er dermaßen arrogant sind dass sie beim ersten Wipe in ner Ini alle Schuld den jungen 70ern zuschieben und weinend die Gruppe verlassen weils ihnen zu lang dauert, die Reppkosten zu hoch sind oder sonst was.

Wie soll ich jemals an das gute Zeug kommen wenn ich immer sitzengelassen werde? Ist doch logisch dass der junge Tank nicht genug Aggro aufbauen kann wenn der Epicmage von hinten mit 2500er Feuerbällen reinfährt.

Habt ihr auch solche Erfahrungen gemacht?----]

nö ^^ naja, bin nurn schurke ich glaub viel kann da nicht schief gehen. und ich geh sogar kara, und hab immer noch 7 grüne sachen, und halt mich im dmg meter immer auf nen guten platz, ausser ich hab mal nen schlechten tag ^^ kein prob.


----------



## wowhunter (30. September 2007)

also ich sage leute die auf die ausrüstung achten spinnen 
letztenz in sw frag ich einen ob ich in seine gilde darf da sagt der 
ja klar wenn du voll epic bist  

bin ich auch ganz bestimmt mit nem 38er hunter 

also das fazit: 

auf die spielweise und erfahrung kommt es an und nicht auf die klamooten bzw ausrüstung ^^


----------



## Shadistar (30. September 2007)

Man muss natürlich nich full epic sein, das ist ja bullshit!

...Aber man sollte auf 70 keine grüne gegenstände mehr haben =/


 p.s. Die mit full epic sind wircklich immer die kleinen weicheier die nach dem ersten wipe wegrennen xD


----------



## Kausrufe (30. September 2007)

Ich muß dem Theardersteller zustimmen.
Ich hab ein 70ger Krieger in einer der besseren Gilden auf Nazjatar.
Ich hab einige blaue Tanksachen aber nur grüne dmgsachen.
Es ist super schwer ne Grp zufinden ohne richtige Sachen, weil man die Aggro nicht halten kann.
Mir sind einmal 2Heiler hintereinander abgehauen, weil das nicht mehr ihre Würde war. Den Dritten haben wir gekickt, weil dieser nur chnesisch und ein bischen gebrochenes Deutsch konnte.
Man hat eigentlich keine Chance überhaupt noch in Stamm- oder Raidgruppen reinzukommen weil ziemlich bald gefragt wird, was hast du denn für Equip?
Ich level jetzt ein Tauren Druiden weil, so hoffe ich zumindest, als Heiler mal in Eroic instz usw. zukommen.


----------



## Ascarot (30. September 2007)

Jo, es gibt da mal die noobs, die ihren char ned spielen können und voll frust lowies ganken und die, die ihren char spielen können, die töten und im bg getötet werden^^

Zu dem Hunterprob, ich seh au ned gern hunter in solchen inis, das liegt aber vll an den ninjas, weil die, zumindest ist das meine erfahrung, meisetens hunter spielen und sowas kann man in vorfeld ned wissen, außerdem machen viele hunter so unnötige fehler (bitte niemand persönlich nehmen^^) die zu wipes führen und das sind reppkosten, die ned sein müssen. 
Und die full-epic 70er, die darüber heulen, sind find ich vollidioten, denn wenn man mit ner rnd-grp mitgeht, muss man sowas erwarten! man kann nicht erwarten, dass jeder ne ini beim ersten mal fehlerfrei bzw wipefrei macht!!! Ich wipe übrigens au oft, darf man sich ned aufregen und ich hab schon paar epics, da ist das reppen nimma billig^^


----------



## Deadlord 2 (30. September 2007)

@Hernwhaga sehr geistreiche argumentation

@topic Der grund das epic equipte nicht mehr in die "normalen" 5er insis gehen ist doch schlichtweg das sie in der regel eh schon den ruf für alle hero key´s haben(bei mein hexer z.b der fall). dann hat man die auswahl entweder eine runde farmen zu gehen ,bisschen pvp zu machen oder in die random grp zu gehen die noch einen ddler sucht.

bei letzteren besteht eine große wahrscheinlichkeit auf wip´s,frust und je nach gruppe auf dummes rum geflame. jedoch auch drauf noch paar nette leute kennen zu lernen trozdem überwiegen in der regel die "terror" random grp´s.

Mit mein warri bräuchte ich zwar noch ruf sowie das equip aus den 5er jedoch hab ich mir random grps seit dem letzten "run" echt abgewöhnt. kb mehr darauf dem ddlern zusagen das man mal paar sec braucht um anzu tanken. ach ja und der vergleich von epic tanks und grün/blau equipten hinkt grade in den normalen 5er insis da,die eqic tanks kaum wut auf bauen können also viel weniger aggro auf bauen können,als der grün/blaue.
keine wut=keine aggro und so.


----------



## Xyman2001 (30. September 2007)

ja aber schau mal wenn ich ein grünen seh denk ich immer an twinks

wenn ich manche seh mit grünen crap und t5 teilen frag ich mich oft wo die logic ist.

bin selber hunter und sag mal so gegenstände machen viel aus aber 50% macht der spieler.

find selber das 90% meiner klasse sein char net spielen können oder nicht wissen worauf es ankommt. 

Hunter haben ebend ne kack noob ruf aber naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qilin (30. September 2007)

Wenn sehr gut equipte Leute in normale Instanzen gehen kann das eigentlich mehrere Gründe haben. Zum einen kann das ein Gefälligkeitsdienst sein, da einer in er Truppe den gut kennt und zum anderen ist auch genauso möglich, dass er einfach noch nicht in den heroischen Bereich hinein kann. 

Um ein gutes Raidequipment zu bekommen muss man ja nicht in die heroischen Instanzen gehen. 
Zum einen kann man sich selbst sehr gute Sachen herstellen, oder herstellen lassen und zum anderen gibt es ja noch PvP- oder die Arenabelohnungen, die ebenfalls im PvE sinnvoll sein können. Zumindest sinnvoller als grüne oder blaue Items.

Momentan trage ich auch meist die Arena2-Sachen und heile trotzdem FdS oder SSC mit. Genauso Kara & Co.
Also von daher kein Problem.

Es ist natürlich schwer, wenn man mit "Lowies" dann in die Instanzen geht, weil niemand Zeit hat oder keine Lust oder was auch immer und die dann einfach nicht die Erfahrung haben, was man allerdings vorraussetzt, da man ja schliesslich 70 Level Zeit hatte seinen Charakter kennenzulernen. So fehlt dann der Sheep, oder das Sheep wird aufgemacht, weil auf einmal nen DoT oben ist, oder ein Caster ballert den Heiler nieder, weil der Mage vergessen hat Gegenzauber zu wirken, oder dieser ist falsch geskillt und weiss nicht mit seinen Talenten umzugehen. Möglichkeiten gibt es immer mehr und vor allem bei Jägern ist das ganz schlimm. Meistens ist es doch der gute alte Multi-Shot, der die Sheeps aufmacht oder anstelle der Eiskältefalle wird diese Flächenfalle gesetzt. Ganz wunderbar, was so alles passieren kann, wenn man eben sich nicht mal ein paar Minuten hinsetzt und sich die Mühe macht um zu schauen, was man denn eigentlich für eine Klasse spielt. Es soll ja auch Jäger geben, die nicht wissen, dass es auch etwas anderes als Autoshot gibt. 

Einen Jäger mit dabei zu haben ist also riskant. Und daher wird man lieber jemand anderes mitnehmen, zum Beispiel einen Hexer oder Shadow-Priest, anstelle des Jägers. Normalerweise sehe ich das auch so. Aber es gibt einige, die Ihre Klasse auch so spielen können. Von daher nehme ich auch gute Jäger gerne mit.

Das Equip sollte allerdings schon einigermaßen stimmen, vor allem in den heroischen Instanzen, denn die haben es teilweise in sich. Zumindest die Healer und Tanks sollten da gut equiped sein, da sonst schnell die ersten Wipes anstehen, was niemand mag. Nachdem man dann einige Versuche dann unglücklich hinter sich gebracht hat obwohl man es gewohnt ist, es locker zu schaffen, dann ist man auch gefrustet. Vor allem dann beim reppen, wenn da nicht mehr 5g sondern 50g steht. 
Wer allerdings einfach so leaved oder nen Dauer-DC vortäuscht ist allerdings nicht grad charakterlich stark. Man kann ja wenigstens noch sagen, dass man geht. Keiner wird einem böse sein, wenn man dann die Gruppe wegen Wipes verlässt. Soll halt nicht immer sein.

Schlechte Tanks dabei zu haben ist allerdings auch ein Punkt, bei dem ich nicht einsehe weiter zu zocken. Da gibt es einige Spezialisten die es da wirklich auf den Gipfel treiben und meinen doch wie IMBA sie wären, können allerdings die Aggro nicht halten, obwohl alle Rücksicht nehmen und finden es superklasse, wenn der Wutbalken voll ist. Und bleibt. Nachdem man dann es im friedlichen probiert, er solle gefälligst seine Aggro-Styles nutzen und keine Änderung geschieht, gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten. Er geht, oder ich. 

Irgendwann erkennt man schnell, wie weit eine Gruppe in einer Instanz kommt, da man ja in etwa weiss, welches die schweren Passagen sind und welche einfacher gehen. Und wenn es schon bei einfachen nicht klappt, dann gibt es auch keinen Grund Repkosten zu farmen. So sehe ich das. Allerdings muss man sich auch darauf einstellen, wenn man mit Randoms geht.

Wer kein TS hat, hat allerdings Pech. Ohne TS und Randomgruppen ist das ein Desaster. Kann funktionieren, wird es allerdings kaum, sofern die Randoms nicht selbst Epic-Träger sind. Es ist eben wesentlich schneller ein Wort gesprochen, als geschrieben. Wer meint, er kann noch zwischendrinnen schreiben, gibt sich keine Mühe.

Beim Heilen sehe ich das auch selbst. Sollte ich mit gestacktem Heilpfad einen Crit rausbekommen, ist es fast unmöglich für schlechter equipte Tanks die erzeugte Aggro zu halten, obwohl ich natürlich Aggroreducment geskillt habe. Aber da gibt es ganz einfache Gegenmittel. Downranking gibt demjenigen dann den Heal, den er braucht, ohne massig Overheal zu erzeugen. Bei den DDs ist es das selbe. Wer zu früh den Schaden hochfährt, muss mit den Konsequenzen leben. 

Ich sage hier immer gerne: "Wer Aggro hat, darf sie behalten!"

Jeder sollte doch KTM oder Omen installiert haben und somit sollte der Aggrohaushalt kontrollierbar sein.

Allerdings kommt es eh weniger zu diesen Konstellationen, da die Leute mit guten Equipment eher weniger mit denen mit schlechterem in eine Ini gehen. Bei mir kommt es schonmal vor, aber ich versuche mich dann auch zurück zu halten. Allerdings darf auch hier nicht der Eindruck entstehen, dass man ja nun einen mit IMBA Equip ankommt und man nun Fehler machen kann. Das passiert nämlich auch immer wieder, dass die Leute rumheulen, warum wir denn gewiped sind, weil ich ja doch nen gutes Equip habe. Ja, Equipment ist nicht alles und man kann einfach einiges nicht mit dem besten Equip der Welt wegheilen.

Also bleibt das Fazit, dass man doch wieder nur mit Stammgruppen gehen sollte. Somit gibt es keine Überraschungen. Wenn es einen frustriert, macht es keinen mehr Spass und man wird nicht mehr zusammen hingehen. Also nicht gut.

Anders ist es in Raids. Bei verschiedenen Raids, wie Kara oder Gruul gehe ich einfach nicht mit, wenn ich die Leute nicht kenne oder die einen doch guten Ruf haben, sofern ich ID-Frei bin und meine ID die Woche nicht benötigt wird. Maggy, FDS und SSC trauen sich eh die meisten nicht.


----------



## Asopos (30. September 2007)

Hoi!

Qilin spricht mir aus der Seele.

Ich habe einen T5 Mage und vor kurzem Schamane rerollt, der inzwisfchen auch Full Epic ist. Hin und wieder bin ich mit dem auch noch in Heroic oder sogar Normalen Instanzen unterwegs - meistens mit Random Gruppen oder "Stammgruppen", dh mit Spielern die ich aus vorherigen Runs kenne und die mir positiv aufgefallen sind.

Ich gehöre auch zu "den arrogante Epic Leuten, die die Gruppen immer leaven" - zumindest wenn ich meine Gründe dafür habe. Es gibt Situationen in denen man erkennt, dass ein erfolgreiches Bewältigen der Instanz in einem vernünftigen Zeitrahmen nicht möglich ist. Mag sein, dass manche Leute kein Problem damit haben 8x in Shadow Lab Non Heroic zu wipen - ich allerdings habe ein Problem damit und keine Lust auf sowas. Falls sich soetwas abzeichnet spreche ich die Gruppe darauf an und mache ihr deutlich, dass ich keinen Sinn in weiteren Versuchen sehe. Versteht die Gruppe das nicht, biete ich einen weiteren Versuch an und mache darauf aufmerksam, dass ich die Gruppe bei einem weiteren Scheitern verlasse werde.

"Ist doch nur ein Spiel", "Die paar Repkosten stören doch keinen", "Man ist der arrogant!" - mag alles wahr sein, aber meine Zeit verschwenden möchte ich auch nicht.

Viele neueren Spieler oder unerfahrere Spieler sehen die Leute in Lila und fühlen sich angegriffen, wenn diese ihnen wohl gemeintre Tipps auf den Weg geben oder Kritik an ihrer Spielweise üben. Meistens, nicht immer, haben diese Spieler aber aufgrund ihrer Erfahrung durchaus sinvolle Beiträge zu leisten.

Ich erinnere mich heute an die Szene vor verschlossenem Tor in einem neuen AV. Ich, wie so oft, gucke mir ein wenig das Gear meiner Mitspieler an und stelle fest, dass der Heil-Schamane neben mir in seiner Epischen Hose aus Karazhan in den blauen Sockelplätzen +7 Heal / +3 Willenskraft gesockelt hat. Nicht die ideale Wahl für einen Schamanen wäre wohl untertrieben, total Dreck trifft es wohl eher. So direkt habe ich es ihm nichtmal gesagt und vorgeschlagen er solle dort lieber +9 Heal / 2 mp5, zumindest aber +7 Heal / 1 mp5 sockeln - ein Schamane kann einfach nicht viel mit Willenskraft anfangen - ich wurde als dank dafür geflamed "Was geht dich mein Equip an?!".

Auch wenn Epics nicht immer ein Zeichen für Qualität sind, so kann man aber doch zumindest davon ausgehen, dass ein Großteil der Spieler mit einem ggewissen Maß epischer Ausrüstung schon so einige Erfarung in Heroic- und / oder Raidinstanzen hat sammeln können und somit gute Tipps, Tricks und vielleicht auch angebrachte Kritik am Start hat. Ich freue mich immer, wenn ich was neues von Leuten mit mehr Erfahrung lernen kann - auch wenn oder gerade weil ich selbst jemand bin der gerne (konstruktiv) diskutiert.

Gruesse

Asopos


----------



## Tuminix (30. September 2007)

Finde, ihr solltet alle mal nicht den Spassfaktor vergessen...

Ich geh in eine Inni mit Freunden, oder Leuten, die ewigkeiten nach dem letzten Mann suchen, einfach um bissel fun zu haben um von dem sever "the reallife" abzuschalten...

Mir ist wurst, wie die Truppe ausgerüstet ist, solange sie wissen, wie sie ihren Char spielen, und wissen, was in ihrem Char steckt...

Ausrüstung is nicht alles!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudi TD (30. September 2007)

Sorry aber wenn ich hier manche Kommentare lese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  :

1. Es gibt Addons wie KTM oder Omen wegen der Agro (In den 70er Inis absolut Pflicht) .

2. Ts ist in Heroic Inis und Raids absolut Pflicht!

3. Lasst mal 1 Stunde am Tag WoW sein und nehmt euch einen Duden zur Hand.

4. Schaut mal bei euch selber nach Fehlern, anstatt die Schuld anderen Leuten in die Schuhe zu schieben.

5. Das Equipment spielt eine größere Rolle als manche denken und wenn ihr dann mal mit grünem Equip nicht mit nach Karazhan mitgenommen werden braucht ihr euch nicht wundern. ( Es gibt so viele Quests im Nethersturm oder im Schattenmondtal und da bekommt man als Belohnung blaues Equipment)

6. Und jetzt hört bitte mit eurem Selbstmitleid auf! Ein paar ÄR***E gibt es immer aber es zwingt euch keiner mit denen in eine Instanz zu gehen!! Dafür hat Blizzard die Igno-Liste eingeführt!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (30. September 2007)

Rudi schrieb:


> 3. Lasst mal 1 Stunde am Tag WoW sein und nehmt euch einen Duden zur Hand.


Ohooohoooojaaaahahaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucoire (30. September 2007)

Rudi schrieb:


> Sorry aber wenn ich hier manche Kommentare lese
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Früher ging das auch ohne... und gerade nach dem vergangenen Patch, wo einige Addons (wie z.B. KTM) verbuggt sind, muss es halt auch mal ohne gehen. Wir sind gestern auch ohne Aggro-Meter gut durch Kara gekommen (Prinz down)



Rudi schrieb:


> 2. Ts ist in Heroic Inis und Raids absolut Pflicht!


LOL. Ich spiel (u.a.) Krieger, Heiler... und da hab ich schon mehr als einmal gesagt, dass ich nicht ts komme, weil mich das beim Tanken/Heilen ablenkt - und wir sind TROTZDEM problemlos durch die Instanz durchgekommen (Ja, auch Heroic & Raid.) Bei meinem eigenen Raid hab ich sogar einmal (testweise) den Leuten verboten ins TS zu kommen, um zu sehen, wer die Bossvorbereitung wirklich gemacht hat. Es gab kurz vor Moroes nur ne kurze Einführung für die Priester (Shakle Undead) und dann wurde gepullt. Gleiches Spiel bei der Maid.



Rudi schrieb:


> 4. Schaut mal bei euch selber nach Fehlern, anstatt die Schuld anderen Leuten in die Schuhe zu schieben.


 oder gebt den anderen Tipps, wie man diese Fehler zukünftig umgehen kann (natürlich immer höflich/freundlich). Und seid auch bereit, eben solche Tipps anzunehmen.



Rudi schrieb:


> 5. Das Equipment spielt eine größere Rolle als manche denken und wenn ihr dann mal mit grünem Equip nicht mit nach Karazhan mitgenommen werden braucht ihr euch nicht wundern. ( Es gibt so viele Quests im Nethersturm oder im Schattenmondtal und da bekommt man als Belohnung blaues Equipment)


 Crafting-Berufe ftw

Btw. ich bin auch einer der Viel-Spieler, die einiges an Zeit in das Equip und die Klassenkenntniss gesteckt haben, aber ich leave auch nicht gleich. (Wurde nur einmal gekickt, weil ich als Hunter angefangen hab, zu pullen und den Mob auch alleine down gebracht hab xD)


----------



## Sithna (30. September 2007)

KTM /OMEN jeder sollte es kennen :-) und wenn einer meint er müsse sich zu oberst platzieren, dann gz zur gewonnenen Aggro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inkanu (30. September 2007)

Ich bin selber zum größten Teil Epic equiped. Gerade daher gibt es eigentlich kein Problem, mit (sag ich jetzt mal) schlecht ausgestatteten Spielern in Instanzen zu gehen. Gut ausgestatte Spieler können dort immer noch gut Fehler ausbügeln.

Mal abgesehen davon: Bei der Zusammenstellung einer Random Gruppe, wer fragt da nach Equipment? Ich jeddenfalls nicht. Sonst dauert auch das Suchen zu lange.

Meiner (natürlich nicht massgeblichen) Meinung nach, liegt das Problem ehr darin, das man in Random Groups kein ordentliches Gruppenspiel hinbekommt. Läuft etwas nicht gut, gibt es Schuldzuweisungen und Gemecker. Ausserdem hat man immer einen dabei, der mit seinem Char nicht umgehen kann. Das macht nicht wirklich Spaß dann...

Es passiert auch sehr häufig, das man an Leute gerät, die immer alles besser wissen. Dabei ist es auch egal, ob diese das erste Mal in der Instanz sind, oder nicht. Ihre Meinug zählt und alle anderen sind Noobs.

Das alles führt dazu, das ich zum Beispiel selten mit Randoms losgehe. Und wenn, dann nur in kleine Instanzen. Versucht mal Karazhan mit einer Random Group.... viel Spaß dabei.

Um z.B. in Kara Erfolg zu haben, brauch man eine gut abgestimmte Gruppe. Diese muss als erstes einmal aus bestimmten Klassen bestehen. Dann müssen auch alle ihre Klasse beherrschen. Ein Schurke, der dem MT auch nur einmal die Aggro wegnimmt, sorgt schon mal für einen Wipe. Auch hat sich jeder an die besprochene Taktik zu halten.

Deswegen denke ich, das die Instanzen ab Karazhan eigentlich nur SGs und Raidgilden vorbahalten bleiben werden. Mit dem Ergebnis, das Leute, die nicht in einer solchen Gruppe sind, keine große Chance auf die Items aus diesen Instanzen haben.

Was den Jäger betrifft: In unserer SG sind sie eigentlich recht beliebte Gruppenmitglieder. Das liegt daran, das sie recht gute Damage dealer sind und mit ihren Fertigkeiten (Irreführung, Eisfalle, Pet) der Gruppe recht gute Dienste leisten. Das gilt natürlich auch für die HDZ2. Gerade da kann man den Jäger eigentlich gut gebrauchen. Jedenfalls einen, der sein Handwerk beherrscht

Gruß!


----------



## FleXy (30. September 2007)

Also ich würd sagen, die grün Equipten 70ger haben selber schuld, wenn sie erstens, ihren Job nicht beherrschen und zweitens, sie sich nicht dementsprechend austatten können. Ich bin selbst erst seit 2 Wochen 70 und habe bin schon teils Kara equit (ebenfalls T4 Hände, Schultern) und war auch vorher ab Level 50 nicht mehr außer vlt 2 grüne Items schlechter equipt...nein, ich bin nicht Arbeitlos und bin kein Schüler mehr, ich gehe von 4:30-15:30 jeden Wochentag arbeiten und stellt euch vor Freunde hab ich auch :<

Man kann auch locker mit 70 noch das Equipt aus Sethek, Labby, HDZ1 usw tragen, da kommts nun wirklich nich drauf an.


----------



## Papafisch (30. September 2007)

Hallo,
möchte nun auch mal meinen "thüringer senf" zu geben.
Sicher ist, das ein 70-er nicht gleich ein 70-er ist.
Kann nur Vergleiche mit meinem char anstellen wo ich seit ich 70 wurde nur durch Equip so ca 30% an HP, Rüssi usw dazu gewonnen habe.
Persönlich kann ich mich noch sehr gut an meine ersten (meist recht glücklosen) Versuche in ZH, Mecha oder Labby erinnern, wo ich mit so 30-40% grüner Rüssi und bei weitem weniger HP etc. noch recht schnell in die Knie ging. Letztlich war ich froh wenn mal ein erfahrener 70-er mit in grp kam und hab mir bissel angehört bzw. angelesen was er so an taktischen Anweisungen drauf hatte und dies hat mir sehr viel geholfen.
Finde es ist oft ein Problem, das gerade erst das vorläufige Endziel erreichte Spieler sich bissel überschätzen und nicht so recht hören wollen. Das dann nach 2-3 wipes die Epicrüstung zu reparieren auch gleich mal 15-gold kostet und nicht wie bei meist grünem Zeugs nur 3-5 gold sollte man auch nicht vergessen.
Ein bisschen mehr Verständniss von beiden "Seiten" sollte diese Diskussionen aber eigentlich überflüssig machen!!


----------



## Tulus (30. September 2007)

bin selber 70er-Neuling, und würd gern mal was zum Thema beitragen:

Folgende Situation:
-rel. neuer wow-Spieler
-bin in ner kleinen Gilde, mit denen ich mich zwar gut verstehe, aber so gut wie nie was zusammen mache ( ist mir klar, das ich mir auch ne andere Gilde suchen könnte, aber im mom will ich das nicht )
-Freunde im Spiel, die aus der wirklichen Welt kommen sind nicht vorhanden

-->Folge: Überwiegendes solo-spielen bis auf lvl. 70

-hab ein paar grüne, ein paar blaue items, arbeite gerade an meinem ersten lila-item ( herstellbares item )
-bin Druide / moonkin ( in inz eh nie gern gesehen, wieso auch immer, sind eh alles Vorurteile [meine Meinung] )
-komme q-technisch überall durch, ohne prob

Resultierende Situation:
wenn ich mal in ne inz gehen will ( bin selten in inz, Gründe folgen ) fangen bei mir schon die probs an!

-moonkin, was ist denn das?
-moonkin, die sind nichts für inz
-ect.

wenn ich mal eine gruppe gefunden habe, oder notfalls eine erstellt habe, dann kommen wieder die üblichen probs:

-mangelnde Absprache
-überstürztes Handeln
-Besserwisserei

--> Jemand stirbt, ein anderer wird stinkig...ect, ect...

Frage:
-Wie kann man nun von jemandem wie mir, der sich wirklich Mühe gibt sich in die Thematik von inz reinzudenken, erwarten, das nicht mal was schief läuft?
-Wie kann man sich denn entwickeln, wenn man led. in solche, zusammengewürfelte, gruppen kommt?
-Wie soll man so reifen, den char ausbauen ect.

Fazit:
-Es gibt selten gute Spieler, mit denen meiner-einer in inz gehen kann
-Es gibt selten nette Spieler, mit denen meiner-einer in inz gehen kann
-Und, es gits selten Spieler, die einem Tipps und Tricks vermitteln, damit man sein Spiel ( ob jetzt gut oder weniger gut ) verbessern kann. Eher im Gegenteil, das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.

Schlusswort:
wenn man i.d.R. überwiegend q-tet, eher selten in inz geht, und dann noch moonkin ist ( moonkin soll jetzt nicht das Thema sein ), ist eine Weiterentwicklung nur durch verständnissvolle Mitspieler möglich, die einem die inz transparent machen ( wenn man nicht oft in inz geht ist kann es schon verwirrend sein, besonders wenn man neu in ne inz kommt, oder sie so verschachtelt und dicht besiedelt ist von Gegnern, dass man nur selten zur ruhe kommt ).
An jeden alten Hasen, der sich über kleine 70er oder unerfahrene ( hier oft als Spieler deklariert, die mit ihrem char nciht umgehen können [ oft eine Fehleinschätzung ] Spieler aufregt kann ich nur den Appell starten, doch bitte Verständniss für die Situation zu haben, dem vermeintlichen Spieler mit Rat und Tat zur Seite zu stehen, auch schon im Vorfeld ( oft steht man ja noch so einige minuten rum bevor es losgeht ) sich über Stärken und Schwächen zu informieren, um so auch im Spielverlauf besser auf die Schwächen der Einzelnen einzugehn / eingehen zu können.

Ja, auch mir ist das Vergnügen zu Teil geworden, mit erfahrenen Spielern durch inz zu laufen, und muss feststellen, das ich mit arroganten oftmals gescheitert bin, aber noch nie, wenn freundliche, zuvorkommende und hilfsbereite darunter waren!!!

Helft unsereins doch bitte, anstatt gefrustet auf uns rum zu hacken, und sich dann noch über event. rep.-Kosten zu beschweren!!!

Das alles ist natürlich meine bescheidene Meinung, und auf keinen fall will ich her jemanden angreifen oder ähnliches, ich will lediglich eimal die 2te Seite der Medallie ans Licht bringen!

Grüßle

Tulus

P.S.: Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr stecken lassen, sind sicher einige vorhanden^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (30. September 2007)

Na wenn Thüringen senft will das Saarland aber auch mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also es gibt für jede Klasse 3 Bäume nicht jedes Blaue Teil das man findet passt da immer dazu. Wenn ein 70er zum Teil noch grün equipt ist könnte das auch heissen das er sich gedanken gemacht hat, und nicht wie viele epicgeile gleich nur weils ne schöne farbe hat anziehn.
Ich bin noch 2 Monate nach BC erscheinen zum Teil in grün gewesen weil die blauen und lila Sachen die ich fand einfach nix für mich waren. So lange also das grüne Zeugs von den gesamt Stats besser sind als das blaue Zeugs ist grün besser.
Wer von den Follepics mit Reppkosten weint, lach ich nur noch aus, Gründe hab ich schon genannt. Wer sich nicht leisten kann seine Rüssi mal zu reparieren der sollte vieleicht besser Maumau spielen.

Wer bitte behauptet das Moonkins nichts für Inis sind?
Dem bewiesr ich gerne das Gegenteil.
Das wars von mir mal fürsersten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
cu


----------



## Thyphon (30. September 2007)

justblue schrieb:


> *lol*
> 
> Mehr als die Gruppe am Leben halten kann auch ein "Epic-Healer" nicht machen. Wenn alles gut läuft, dann merkst du gar keinen Unterschied zu einem grün/blau-equippten Heiler, der seinen Job beherrscht - außer dass es sich der violett ausgestattete eventuell leisten kann, auch Damage zu machen. Overheal erzeugt keine Aggro.
> 
> ...



ich spiele schurke und nimm schon imemr gerne einen jäger mit..
jäger oder mages sind die besten klassen für die adds..
ich als verstümmler kann die adds nicht schnell genug umhauen - auser ich kann hinter ihnen sein aber das geht nicht, da ich ja dann logischerweise aggro hab.. >.>
ich steh lieber hintem boss und mach so sachen^^
und der hunter schickt sein pet quer druch die adds, hindert sie dran, dass sie am schld nagen und knallt sie aus der distanz ab..
mage einfach frosten, ae, tod^^
sonst fällt mir nichts ein..
aber back 2 topic:
ich bin fast episch equipt und mir ist es eig egal ob der tank / healer / was auch immer nun mit full t5 oder sonst was rumrennen solange sie spielen KÖNNEN, das ist 100 mal wichtiger, was bringt es wenn der tank meint: "och die grp is eh nur grün - da kann ichs langsam angeh..." zack bumm - geistheiler
oder der healer versucht mit kleiner heilung oder hots den tank am leben zu lassen, da seine große heilung die lebensleiste des tanks sprengt? ich bin mir sicher eine komplett grün / blau equipte grp die spielen kann ist besser als einen epische, die einfach nur i-wo durchgezogen wurde und sich die item in a**** stecken lassen - boah könnt mich scho wieder aufregen^^

nja egal
wird immer so sein..
die die spielen können sind episch - oder halt nicht
und die die nicht spielen können hindern die guten dran episch zu werden oder sich so zu verhalten.. -.-


----------



## Adras (30. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,
also ich hab mir nicht alle Antworten hier durchgelesen, weil ich das eigentlich für dämlich halte über so etwas zu Diskutieren.

Mein Hexenmeister ist ist recht gut Equipt ( wem es interessiert, er steht bei Buffed zum betrachten zu Verfügung) aber ich habe absolut kein Problem wenn ich mit Leuten mit Grün/Blauer Ausrüstung in eine Instanze geht. Skill > Equip, das heißt wenn der Krieger mit "schlechter" Ausrüstung die Aggro halten kann und der in etwa gleich Equipte Heiler diesen heilen kann und keiner durch dumme Spielweise stirbt ist das ok. Wenn einer seine Klasse beherrscht und seine vorhandenen Mittel richtig einsetzt, kann oder ist es meist angenehmer mit einem solchen "frischen" 70ger zu spielen.

Und außerdem im Rahmen der Gilde sollte das Equip in 5er Instanzen ja wohl wirklich nicht das Problem sein.
Eine Gilde ist dafür da sich gegenseitig zu Helfen, Verbesserungen vorzuschlagen und und und ....

Also an alle 70ger die sich hier beschweren sucht euch ne anständige Gilde, wo ihr Hilfe und Anerkennung findet.

Weil irgendwann seid ihr auch Lila ausgestattet, aber um gut zu sein soll man seine Schwächen und Stärken kennen.

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Àrcadurus (30. September 2007)

Also dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
Ich finde man kann ruhig auch mit grünem Eq weitkommen, wie zB. Ich^^
Die ganzen 5er Inis sind ganz gut zum einspielen und üben, mach deine Kara-Pre
und geh halt öfters in Kara dann bekommst du auch die Epics außerdem gibt es ja immer noch
Arena- und BG-Belohnungen.

Und die Spieler, die finden, dass Leute die nicht full Gladi 2 oder T5-6 haben, können nix,
kann man nur sagen !traurig!
Setzt die auf /ignore und sucht euch eine nette Gilde die euch mal mitnimmt und dadurch bekommt man
Spielerfahrung, wird besser und bekommt geile Items^^

Und vergesst vorallem nicht den Spassfaktor, und ich finde, dass ist das einzige was wirklich zählt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Arca


----------



## Schmötz (30. September 2007)

/sign arcadurus
such dir leute mit denen du spaß hast und lass dich nich von den anderen  verunsichern es ist nur ein spiel!
trotzdem find ich das auch übertrieben was die n1 equipten manchma abliefern
bin auch full epic aber für fast jeden wipe zu haben xD das macht doch den reiz aus...immer nur ohne zwischenfall durch die ini rushen find ich lanweilig


----------



## Wuhuu (30. September 2007)

man erlebt schon einiges in Inis, darf man alles nicht so ernst nehmen...

aber einen so großen Unterschied wie beschrieben - gerade erst 70 und grün gekleidet zusammen mit full epic - ist wohl eine absolute Ausnahme. Erstens kommt man auch vorher schon an gute blaue Sachen ran und zweitens spielen die Epicgekleideten eher auf heroischem modus.


----------



## Argolo (30. September 2007)

Also das mit der 2 Klassen Geselschaft kann mans chon beobachten. Bin selber einer der Nachzügler mit meinem Blutelf Priester. Am Anfang war es einen echt peinlich was man sich anhören musste als ungeübter Heiler in einer Instanz. Aber wenn man Viel übt und sich der Equip verdient hat gehört man selber zu den Epic leuten. Ich selber Sage nicht "nein" wenn jemand nach einer nonheroic fragt die mir nix bietet.

Ich als Stoffi habe aber gut reden. Einmal Sterben kostet mich "nur" 1,5g Repkosten. Wenn aber ein gut equipter Krieger stirbt kann er damit rechnen das er für den Fehler einen Betrag in zweistelliger Höhe bezahlen darf.


----------



## yam (1. Oktober 2007)

also ich selber spiel einen lvl 70 tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und jo gehe mit randoms kaum noch normale 5er instanzen... heoric mach ich auch nur wenn mal einer aus der gilde fragt oder einer aus meiner freundesliste .. natürlich gehe ich auch noch normale 5er instanzen .. und da ist es mir auch egal wie die leute equipt sind ...weil wenn die leute die dabei sind ihren char beherschen dann klappt es auch ohne wipe .. naja wenn ich weiß das er spielen kann dann ist mir das lvl auch recht egal ... schattenlabby, dampfkammer, zerschmtterte hallen sind instanzen die ich  mal mit einen lvl 66iger pala und einem lvl 67 magier gecleart hab .. und das ganze ohne wipe =)

und ja was willst du mit einem epic tank in normalen instanzen? meint ihr der macht mehr aggro als ein blau equipter tank? also ich als tank sage nein! der blau equipte tank baut meistens mehr aggro auf da er mehr schaden bekommt als der epic tank! der epic tank hält nur mehr aus ^^ aber kann auch keine aggro aufbauen weil er net genung aggro aufbaut :> das gilt jetzt aber nur für den def tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 beim dudu wäre das wieder anders da dudus eher durch dmg tanken! epic equipter dudu tank baut daher mehr aggro auf als ein blau eqipter, bei palas hab ich leider keine ahnung ^^

und wie ich angefangen hab? war kurz vor bc lvl 60 ^^ nur pvp gemacht bis bc raus kam! dann mit 2 kollegen auf lvl 70 gelvlt und uns immer 2 randoms gesucht, irgend wann wurde das dann halt eine stamm grp, ach doch net hatten immer ein heiler problem xD (achja waren alle 3 ohne gilde)

und zu dem wenn ich mal mit in eine 5er instanz gehe dann achte ich kaum noch aufs sheep, es gibt ein tarket zum killen (was von mir net angetankt wird) 

und Argolo ich hab zwar noch nie geguckt wie die reppkosten auf einen wipe sind ^^ aber als ich blau/epic equipt war, war der tag wo wir gruul das erste mal gelegt hatten =P, da wollte ich mal aus fun wissen wie hoch die reppkosten sind wenn mein ganzes def equip rot ist ... und joa das warn halt 63g Oo


----------



## Sylv (1. Oktober 2007)

Nun, ich bin ebenfalls einen Tank auf 70 und gehe fast regelmäßig mit Rnds in Inis. Ich bin selber halb blau, halb grün equipped. Heute oder eher gestern nachmittag hatte mich wer zu Botanikum eingeladen. Bin ich mit reingegangen... die waren schon hintern ersten Boss und an der stelle bei den tischen, am letzten Tisch sind wir gewiped, aber sie haben mich nicht richtig antanken lassen und mein Spott wurde widerstaden, aber die DDler hauten einfach schaden raus ohne Sinn und Verstand, hatten Lead den gegeben, der mich eingeladen hat und mich rausgeschmissen OHNE KOMMENTAR... ich fragte den dann und er entschuldigte und sagte die anderen wären zu feige gewesen und haben ihn gebeten mich zu kicken, das fand ich dumm und wirklich feige...  als ob sie was besseres wären...
Naja 
Greetz
Sylv


----------



## yam (1. Oktober 2007)

naja aus einer grp bin ich noch nie geflogen,  aber einst must dir merken der def tank hat nie schuld! entwieder das sind die dd´s die nicht spielen können und nur dmg machen :> dd´s müssen auf deinen aggro aufbau achten und nicht anders rum


----------



## Gruftlord (1. Oktober 2007)

Das ist aber nicht zwingend ein Problem mit dem man sich erst auf lvl 70 rumschlagen muss. Arrogante Spieler die anderen die Schuld geben wenn was nich klappt gibt es immer und überall.

Ich erinnere mich da an nen Schutzpala der die Gruppe verlassen hat, weil er keine Lust hatte zu tanken, wenn doch ich(Healdudu) das machen könnte und mich dann vom ebenfalls anwesenden Vergelterpala heilen lassen könnte, wärend er Dmg macht. Dass da der Whipe vorprogrammiert war iss kla... Seiner Meinung nach lag dass aber nur daran dass wir alle so schlecht waren, natürlich alle ausser ihm... Das war in Zul´Farrak.


Ahso, zum Thema Repkosten... Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das echt ein Argument sein kann. Selbst wenn man 10 mal in ner Ini whiped und in 2 Stunden 20g Repkosten entstehen, für nen 70er mit Epic equip iss das doch Kindergeburtstag. Selbst wenn man noch auf sein Epic mount spart und Berufe skillt. Gibt ja genug Möglichkeiten an Gold zu kommen.


----------



## Nanimo (1. Oktober 2007)

Kausrufe schrieb:


> Ich muß dem Theardersteller zustimmen.
> Ich hab ein 70ger Krieger in einer der besseren Gilden auf Nazjatar.
> Ich hab einige blaue Tanksachen aber nur grüne dmgsachen.
> Es ist super schwer ne Grp zufinden ohne richtige Sachen, weil man die Aggro nicht halten kann.
> ...



Na, was stimmt an dem Text nicht?^^

PS: Das mit der besseren Gilde auf Nazjatar (hängt doch Kara rum) und warum noch grün wen es eine der besseren Gilden ist?

*Als Krieger kommt man auf Nazjatar in jede Ini und ist recht schnell komplett blau, da geht man sich die Off-Sachen halt als Deff besorgen.*

@Gruftlord
20g mit voll Epic? Glaube da kannste noch mal 20g oder so drauf schlagen!
Ich geh nicht Farmen um das Gold am Fenster raus zu werfen nur weil einig es in ner Ini nicht gebacken bekommen.


----------



## Bluetig (1. Oktober 2007)

informiert euch zu erst über ini
klar mag man keine leute, die erst 70 geworden sind und schon wollen sie zh ...
und auch leute, die noch grün eq haben und bei einer fraktion endlich mall respektvoll sind und natürlich gleich hero gehen wollen ...
es gibt paar super outdoor quests, die man ers machen soll und dann in ini gehen
dann hatt man zumindest entsprechendes eq


----------



## ApoY2k (1. Oktober 2007)

Sylv schrieb:


> Nun, ich bin ebenfalls einen Tank auf 70 und gehe fast regelmäßig mit Rnds in Inis. Ich bin selber halb blau, halb grün equipped. Heute oder eher gestern nachmittag hatte mich wer zu Botanikum eingeladen. Bin ich mit reingegangen... die waren schon hintern ersten Boss und an der stelle bei den tischen, am letzten Tisch sind wir gewiped, aber sie haben mich nicht richtig antanken lassen und mein Spott wurde widerstaden, aber die DDler hauten einfach schaden raus ohne Sinn und Verstand, hatten Lead den gegeben, der mich eingeladen hat und mich rausgeschmissen OHNE KOMMENTAR... ich fragte den dann und er entschuldigte und sagte die anderen wären zu feige gewesen und haben ihn gebeten mich zu kicken, das fand ich dumm und wirklich feige...  als ob sie was besseres wären...


Wie wäre es, wenn du ihnen gesagt hättest, dass sie dir ein bisschen Zeit geben sollen, weil du noch nicht so gut equipt bist? Anstatt zu erwarten, dass sie sich dich anschauen?


----------



## Asopos (1. Oktober 2007)

Hoi!

Alle Leute hier stellen absurde Forderungen. "Helft mir doch auch mal an mein Gear zu kommen!", "Nehmt ein wenig Rücksicht auf mich, bin doch noch Grün!" oder "Ihr müsst verstehen, dass ich noch keine Erfahrung in meiner Klasse habe, weil mich nie jemand mit Inis nimmt!" Solche Gefallen kann man von guten Freunden oder zu einem gewissen Grad von Gildies erwarten, aber kein Mensch, dem du zufällig auf der Strasse begegnest würde dir eine Stunde seines Lebens schenken um dir dein Auto zu waschen.

Verdammt, wenn ich mit Randoms in eine Instanz gehe, dann erwarte ich, dass die Ausrüstung der Leute genügt um keine Last zu sein; dann erwarte ich, dass die Leute die Instanz kennen oder zumindest selbstständig darauf aufmerksam machen, wenn sie sie nicht kennen bzw eine Situation nicht verstehen; dann erwarte ich, dass die Leute ihre Klasse beherrschen, kennen und ihre Fähigkeiten einzusetzen verstehen.

Wenn ihr einen dieser Punkte nicht erfüllt, dann solltet ihr euch nich Random Gruppen anschließen, denen ihr das Leben zur Hölle macht. Ja, WoW mag nur ein Spiel sein, aber nichtnur ihr wollt eZ Mode an euer Gear kommen, sondern die Leute am anderen Ende wollen auch ihren Spass und wenn man in einer Instanz nur rumwiped, weil Hunter X nicht weiß wie er seine Ice Trap einsetzt, der Schurke Y fette 41 dps Level 50 Waffen hat und der Fury Tank die ganze Zeit Bloodthirst spammt und hofft so aggro zu halten, dann macht das keinen Spass.

Wenn euer Gear zu schlecht ist, dann geht Questen oder farmt Mats für Craft Gear.
Wenn ihr eure Klasse und die dazugehörigen Fähigkeiten nicht beherrscht geht an Elite Mobs oder Mobgruppen, die nicht für einen Spieler ausgelegt sind üben.
Wenn ihr die Instanzen nicht kennt, dann lest die vielen Guides, die es im Internet und speziell hier auf Buffed gibt. Aber bitte erwartet von niemanden, dass er in eurer Gruppe bleibt wenn ihr 80% grün euqippt in Shadow Lab wiped, weil ihr nicht in der Lage seid als MM Hunter nen Caster Mob in ne Ice Trap zu ziehen.

Gruesse

Asopos


----------



## suppaRichie (1. Oktober 2007)

Asopos schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die Instanzen nicht kennt, dann lest die vielen Guides, die es im Internet und speziell hier auf Buffed gibt. Aber bitte erwartet von niemanden, dass er in eurer Gruppe bleibt wenn ihr 80% grün euqippt in Shadow Lab wiped, weil ihr nicht in der Lage seid als MM Hunter nen Caster Mob in ne Ice Trap zu ziehen.
> 
> Gruesse
> 
> Asopos


Genau! und bevor ich den Rechner anschalte, les ich mir immer brav das Handbuch durch damit ich auch ja WoW vorschriftsmässig starte.
Ich hätte nochn Vorschlag bevor ihr Leute in eure Rdmgruppen lässt macht sowas wie ne theoretische Führerscheinprüfung. 
Man kanns auch übertreiben.
Die meisten haben es doch schonmal geschaft lvl 70 zu erreichen. Ob mit Quests solo, Qquesten in Gruppen oder Ebay, ist jetzt mal egal. Es geht auch niemand nackt in eine Ini (hoff ich zumindest). Jeder will sein Equip auch verbessern, und zwar wie er es für richtig hält. Klar kann man Tips geben, aber es soll auch genau dabei bleiben, bei Tips. Es wird meiner Meinung eh schon zuviel vorgeschrieben, es wird nur mitgenommen wenn die Klasse stimmt, die Skillung stimmt und jetzt auch noch das Equip. Jeder geht irgendwann das erste mal ins Schlabby, DK, Mecha, Botanika......Da ist man noch lange nicht perfekt. Nicht jeder hat Gildenleute auf die er zurückgreifen kann, und auch nicht jeder möchte sich deshalb ne neue Gilde suchen. Bleibt einfach mal relaxt fehler sind da um gemacht zu werden, denn nur daraus lernt man, und unser Job ist es in dem Fall den Leuten zu sagen wie es richtig geht, und nicht schau in dem Guid nach oder auf der Seite oder les das Buch. Wenn einer zum Teil noch grün equipr ist kann es daran liegen das er noch nicht das richtige gefunden hat aber genau das Teil das er braucht in der Ini ist in die er möchte. 
Was ist daran schwer vor einem Boss zu fragen ob jeder diesen kennt, und falls nicht erklären was zu tun ist? 
Man leavt einfach nicht Grundlos aus Gruppen, genau so wenig wie man stresst weils mal nicht so glatt läuft. Hat was mit Anstand und Erziehung zu tun, für diejenigen die nicht wissen was das ist, auch dafür gibts Interneseiten, lesen könnt ihr ja offensichtlich.


----------



## Bighorn (1. Oktober 2007)

Epic Equip und hohe Repkosten, keine Ahnung was der Quatsch soll, geschweige denn das es ein Grund sein sollte deshalb eine Gruppe zu verlassen. 
Auch wenn eine T5 Ausrüstung fast Schrott ist sind das wenn es hoch kommt 50Gold. Hallo!!! Das sind 4 Tagesquests, die sind in nicht einmal einer Stunde erledigt.
Ich persönlich gehe nicht mehr in die 5er Instanzen weil ich das abfarmen von Urnether über habe.
Dafür die Marken zu farmen ist mir auch zu blöde geworden. Irgendwan kommt der Punkt da kann mans einfach nicht mehr sehen.

Ein Graus waren für mich Leute die zum Essen müssen oder den Hund ausführen müssen, was auch immer.
Dennen fällt sowas aber auch immer zu den dümmsten Zeiten ein.
Wenn man eine Instanz neu angeht sollte man sich doch einfach 3Stunden frei halten damit man das auch fertig durchziehen kann.
Whiped man an einem Boss immer und immer wieder sollte man das ganze vieleicht eher abbrechen anstat Frust aufkommen zu lassen.

TS sollte man schon irgendwann einmal anschaffen, früher oder später kommt man nicht drum herum.
Denn spätestens in Raids wirds pflicht.
Für Instanzen ist es um vieles einfacher für die, die kein perfektes 10Finger tipseln beherrschen.
Über TS gehts einfach schneller. 

In diesem sinne fröhliches whipen in der nächsten Instanz mit welcher Ausrüstung auch immer   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (1. Oktober 2007)

Als BC kam musste ich rl bedingt 3 Monate passieren. Bin also einer, der späteren 70er und war gildenlos. Jedoch war es für mich immer klar, dass ich für entsprechende Instanzen entsprechende Gear brauchen würde. Wenn euch keiner in ne Instanz mitnimmt, ist es an EUCH euch zu verbessern. Von den anderen zu erwarten, dass sie euch alles vorkauen, ist einfach Faulheit.

Es gibt genug Seiten, auf welchen die Instanzen beschrieben werden (u.a. Buffed). Es gibt genug Gruppenquests, welche ordentlichen Loot abwerfen + PvP gear, um nicht grün equipt in ne Ini zu gehen. 

Wem das zu viel Aufwand/Mühe ist, der hat in einer heroischen Instanz ohnehin nichts zu suchen, meine Meinung.


----------



## Qilin (2. Oktober 2007)

Ein Post nach mir hat mir sehr gefallen, nämlich der Aufruf für mehr Verständnis untereinander. So dass man Tips geben und annehmen kann. Leider funktioniert das in der Realität nicht ganz so, sollte allerdings immer helfen, so dass viele Spieler mehr und mehr an Erfahrung gewinnen. 

Wer allerdings in Instanzen geht, sollte sich vorher mal den Guide angeschaut haben, oder die anderen in der Gruppe einmal darauf hinweisen, dass man noch nicht drinnen war. Dieses gilt auch für den heroischen Modus. Teilweise sind die Instanzen ja gleich, aber die Taktiken etwas anders. 

Verschiedene Klassen funktionieren, andere eben nicht. So ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass unser Moonkin-Kollege hier doch einige Probleme haben wird, die Instanzen von innen zu sehen, da man doch lieber jemanden mit "effektiveren" CC-Möglichkeiten mitnimmt. Was wiederum auch nur Vorurteile sind. Denn ich sehe zu gerne eine Lasereule an meiner Seite. Schade, dass diese so selten sind. 

Wer jemals OOM ging und ein Anregen bekommen hat, wer jemals während des Heilens doch ins Gras gebissen hat und mit nem BattleRezz wiederbelebt wurde und wer sich wundert, dass man wesentlich mehr crittet, der liebt einfach diese Lasereulen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass diese verdammt viel Schaden raushauen und sogar noch ein gigantisches Arsenal von unterschiedlichen Schadenszaubern haben. 
Also nehmt bloss die Eulen mit, die zu oft ja leider Stoff tragen müssen.

Wer in Instanzen geht, sollte sicherlich sich einmal den Guide durchgelesen haben, da man hier schon ein wenig gefordert wird. Also nicht so wie beim Single-Questen. Hier ist ja ne Menge Platz zum weglaufen. In der Instanz kostet das nur Gold.
Falls man die Ini noch nicht von innen gesehen hat, so sollte man sich auch trauen, das Kund zu tun. Niemand nimmt es Euch für Übel, wenn Ihr Schwächen zeigt. Allerdings ist es frustrierend, wenn aus mangelnder Kenntnis einfach Wipes entstehen. Darüber sollte man dann einfach sprechen. TS gehört dazu, weil jede Gruppe anderen Techniken und Symbole hat und nutzt. Wer das nicht mag, hat selbst Schuld. Wie der Tank/Heiler hier meinte, dass es ihn ablenkt. Ja, da würde ich sagen Pech gehabt. Im TS hört man sowas wie: "Ich hab Aggro". Über nen Makro könnte man das überlesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber jedem das Seine, nur mir das Meiste.

Die Rechtfertigung der hohen Repkosten mit der Möglichkeit diese durch tägliche Quests wieder rein zu bekommen ist ja sehr arm finde ich, denn es bringt ja nichts, wenn man in ner Gammelini das Gold liegen lässt. Man muss sich zwar darauf einstellen, aber nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, meiner Meinung nach. Wer raiden geht, wird auch sehr schnell sehen, dass man sehr viel Kohle braucht. Im Grunde reichen da die täglichen Quests einfach nicht aus, da zumindest bei mir 10x Raidwipe ungefähr 250-300g bedeutet. Also einmal komplett reppen, 20 Elixiere, 10x Bufffood, 10x Manaöl und ettliche Manapots. Aber es ist es mir einfach wert. Nur hierfür brauche ich eben die Kohle, nicht in Inis. Daher gehe ich auch ungern mit schwächeren Gruppen rein.

Das der Def-Tank niemals Schuld hat ist auch ein Mythos der nicht stimmt. Denn ich habe Leute tanken gesehen, die meinen, dass man einfach nur auf den Mob hauen muss. Somit reicht schon ne kleine Heilung meinerseits aus, um die Aggro zu bekommen. Und da dieser seine Klasse nicht spielen kann, muss man eigentlich große Heilungen ansetzen. Also kann dieser genauso Schuld sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aggro-Management ist allerdings das Zauberwort der Damage-Dealer. Diese müssen eben drauf achten. Gute Tanks bekommen das allerdings in den Griff, sofern der Unterschied nicht so hoch ist. Ansonsten wird ein sehr gut equipter Spieler schon es schaffen mit der gewonnenen Aggro umzugehen. 

Das Equip spielt an dieser Stelle auch eine wichtige Rolle, denn es gibt mehr Spielraum für Fehler. Letztens hatten wir einen Ruf-Equiprun für einen unserer neueren Heiler angesetzt und sind in die Zerschmetternden Hallen gestürmt. Das ist sicherlich keine schwere Instanz für uns, auch im heroischen Modus nicht unbedingt so schwer, aber es bleibt immer wieder Platz für Fehler. Nun ist es durch unseren Epic-Übermut dazu gekommen, dass wir 2 der heftigstens Gruppen gleichzeitig gepullt haben. Das sah schon ziemlich nach Wipe aus und der Pala hatte auch schon im TS gemeint, dass wir uns beim Geistheiler wiedersehen. Doch nichts da. Kurz in den Konzentrationsmodus gewechselt und mal wieder gut gespielt. Die Situation war gerettet, auch wenn die Aggro nicht gehalten werden konnte. Aber diese DDs haben einfach einige gekitet. Also Frostnova 4tw. Ja und dann wurde einer nach dem anderen geplättet. 

Mit schlechterer Ausrüstung wäre das sicherlich ein Wipe gewesen. Aber der hohe Ausdauer- und Manabonus hatte uns eben davor bewahrt. Da ich im DamageEquip mitgegangen bin, konnte ich unterwegs auch noch mitheilen, denn immerhin habe ich ja mit dem auch noch über 1000 Spl-Dmg-Heal-Boni.
Also spielt das auch noch eine wichtige Rolle. Aber es stimmt schon, dass die spielerischen Fähigkeiten einfach wichtiger sind.

Also das an der STelle von meiner Seite. Hauptsache ist allerdings immer eines: ES MUSS EUCH SPASS MACHEN! Alles andere ist unwichtig.


----------



## Jeryhn (2. Oktober 2007)

Finde diese geheule pervers von wegen nur grünes equip etc geht mal en paar schattenmondtal nethersturm etc gruppenquests machen und schon biste full blue ausgestattet.
Hdz2 ist eh runtergepatcht worden und sau einfach.

wenn jemand seine klasse gut spielen kann(dazu gehört auch das richtige equip, hab schon jäger mit zauberdmg gesehen^^) dann bafft ihn keiner an und wenn du gut spielst und dich einer anbbafft weil de rono ned gesetzt hast schreibste in ts sprachschule inc und suchst nen neuen ned epic so einfach.


----------



## suppaRichie (2. Oktober 2007)

@Qilin
Ich stimme dir in fast allem foll zu, nur 2 sachen gefallen mir da nicht so (sry).
Die Rede war Hauptsächlich mal von 5er Inis oder Herioc, nicht von Kara Gruul oder 25er Raids. Deshalbs finde ich dasArgument wegen der Repkosten ganich mal so arm. Wer allein nur mit täglichen Quests am Tag ca 200g machen kann, und da ist das Gold noch nicht bei die er durch verkauf von Loot...auch noch macht. Der sollte was Reppkosten angeht sich ganz klein halten. Klar kostet ihn das Gold, aber ein fulepic braucht für keine Flugfähigkeit mehr sparen und seine Ausrüstung braucht er auch nicht mehr im AH oder sonst wo zu kaufen. Um nur mal eine Zahl zu nenen, ich als nicht komplett epic schaffe allein mit dailys und dem Verkauf vom loot und dem was ich noch so farme und crafte komme ich nach 3 Stunden auf über 400g und noch viel mehr je nachdem was ich crafte. Was machen dann 50g Repkosten.
Die 2. Sache ist euer run für den Heiler.
Ihr hattet bei beschriebener Situation ne menge Glück gehabt und sicher ist das auf die super Ausrüstung die zumindest 4 von euch hatten zu führen, aber dieser Run war Gildenintern und da zählen eh andre gesetze als in Rndmgruppen. In einer Gilde kommt es kaum vor das ein Epicequipter ne arogante anwandlung bekommt, und falls doch wird er ehern nicht mehr lange dieser Gilde angehören.


----------



## Sasatha (2. Oktober 2007)

@richi

ich finde es immer wieder schön, wie raidenden playern immer unterstellt wird, dass sie mega viel zeit haben.
ich hab das gleich problem wie qilin, dass ich verdammt viel gold ins raiden stecke, aber dass nehme ich in kauf! (allein bei vashj&kael zusammen ca 800g reingepumpt! und hol das erst ma wieder rein)

so nun ist mein problem, dass ich bis etwa kurz nach 18:00 hr arbeite, dann fix nach hause, damit ich rechtzeitig zum invite on bin. dann wird bis halb 12 geraidet, und dann noch ne halbe stunde gefarmt für die pots nächsten tag. und nun erzähl mir mal bitte, wann ich noch die daylis machen soll, die auch noch ma 1-2 stunden kosten! (pro tag)

das geht nich bei jedem, und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es vielen so geht! 

also kommt nicht mit dem argutment, man kann ja die daylies machen! das ist humbug!

ich krepel zur zeit immer zwischen 150-200 gold rum, das wird net mehr udn net weniger! aber doll reppkosten außerhalb der raids kann ich nicht gebrauchen. fazit? ich geh mit keinen rdms innis! 

also bitte nicht verallgemeiner!


----------



## suppaRichie (2. Oktober 2007)

Sasatha schrieb:


> @richi
> 
> ich finde es immer wieder schön, wie raidenden playern immer unterstellt wird, dass sie mega viel zeit haben.
> ich hab das gleich problem wie qilin, dass ich verdammt viel gold ins raiden stecke, aber dass nehme ich in kauf! (allein bei vashj&kael zusammen ca 800g reingepumpt! und hol das erst ma wieder rein)
> ...


Hab ich nicht die Raids ausgeklammert????
und Mega viel Zeit habe ich den Raider auch nicht unterstellt. Ich pranger die an die behaupten wegen Repkosten nicht mit Randoms zu gehn oder einfach leaven. Wer keine Zeit hat hat einfach keine Zeit, Ich kann auf der Arbeit auch nicht WoW zocken und muss warten bis ich zuhause bin. Und dan ich im gegensatz zu dir keine Gilde habe und auch keine Stammgruppe mit der ich Raiden oder Herioc gehen kann farme ich, ob Gold oder Zeugs ist ja mal egal.
Weil es ja wohl vielen so geht, und vor allem wenn ich in Werliste schaue wieviele in den Hauptstädten AFK sind oder über stunden da abhängen frag ich mich warum die Gruppen nicht foll werden und auf was die warten. Man bekommt von vielen nicht mal mehr ne Antwort wenn man nachfragt ob sie mit kommen.
Versteh mich nicht falsch es geht mir nicht darum ob wer Zeit hat oder nicht, und nicht mal das jeder der einfach nur rumsteht mit andren in ne Ini gehn soll. Mir gehts um Ehrlichkeit, Repkosten sind für einen foll epic Equipten ne ausrede und nichts anderes, aber auch die Aussage keine Zeit zu haben und 3 Stunden in SW abhängen ist nicht wirklich ehrlicher.


----------



## Qilin (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaub man darf hier nicht alles ausklammern.


Zum einen darf man täglich nur 10 Quests machen, von den täglichen Quests halt. Einige bringen mehr, andere weniger Gold. Im Schnitt sind das also 120g die du täglich durch die Quests bekommst. Dazu bekommst du noch 2 Manatränke und weiterhin Mats, die du verkaufen kannst. Weiterhin sehr wertvoll graue Items und ebenso noch ab und zu mal Randomdrops. Im Schnitt bist du also mit 200g immer dabei. Aber nicht jeder darf 10 tägliche Quests machen. Denke mal alleine daran, dass einige noch nicht das epische Reittier haben. Ich habe es auch nur, weil mir jemand 4.3k Gold geliehen hat und ich noch am abzahlen bin.

Weiterhin ist es so, dass man als Heiler es auch sehr schwer hat die Mobs down zu bekommen. Mittlerweile habe ich ein sehr gutes Ele-Equip (auch fast full epic), mache aber noch immer kaum Schaden. Von daher streckt sich alles in die Länge. Also ist das auch eher zweifelhaft. Dann kommen noch die Raids hinzu. Diese gehen wie ja schon erwähnt immer ne Weile und gehen noch wesentlich mehr ins die Geldbörse. Von daher kann ich es mir kaum leisten jeden Tag zu raiden, mag ich aber auch nicht.

In den Zerschmetternden Hallen hatte wir übrigens kein Glück, sondern es wäre wirklich ein Wipe geworden. Allerdings haben wir eben auch alle zusammen schon gut zusammen gespielt und sind an dieser Stelle eben wieder in unser Raidschema verfallen, dass jeder wusste, was er zu tun hat. Einige würden das Skill nennen. Aber Skill braucht teilweise auch ne Ausrüstung. Somit haben wir diese Stelle überlebt. Und wie gesagt, ich bin ja sonst auch Heiler und mit meinem Damageequip hab ich ja auch immerhin noch über 1000 Spl Damage und somit auch Healboni. Also spielte hier das Equip eine wichtige Rolle. Denn ohne Mana keinen Schaden und keine Heilungen. Mag vielleicht etwas überheblich klingen, aber wie schon gesagt, Equip verzeit einige Fehler.

Nun gehen wir aber mal weiter. Equip bedarf einiges an Zeit. Meistens bekommt man gute Items auch nur in den Raids. Was nützt es mir also, wenn ich ne epic Damagehose habe, aber Heiler bin? Genau, nichts.
Also kann man davon ausgehen, dass die sehr gut ausgerüsteten Chars meistens auch Raiden gehen. Oder eben nur PvP machen. Diese wird man aber weniger in den Inis antreffen.
Also ist dieser Kostenfaktor einfach aus der Rechnung nicht rausnehmbar. Klar ist in der 5er Instanz der Aufwand geringer, aber die Leute haben auch alle wesentlich höhere Kosten, weil sie nebenher noch Raids finanzieren müssen. 

Rumgeheule wegen Repkosten finde ich allerdings auch blöde und sicherlich muss man sich auch zusammenreissen. Einfach die Gruppe verlassen zeugt auch nur von charakterlicher Schwäche, da man mit Ehrlichkeit besser fährt.

Nochmal zum RufRun. Das war nur auf das Argument angesprochen, dass TS doch unnütz sei und epische Ausrüstung Nebensache sei, wenn man gut spielen könne. 


Zum AFK Idlen kann ich auch nur sagen, dass ich in ner gewissen Zeitspanne zwar im Spiel bin, aber auch keine Zeit habe um in Instanzen zu gehen. Sicherlich könnte ich das machen, aber es kann genauso gut sein, dass ich in der Bereitschaftsphase einfach weg muss und das innerhalb von Minuten. Von daher kommt von mir in der Zeit auch ein einfaches: Ich habe keine Zeit. 
Wer will denn auch schon ellenlange Erklärungen.


----------



## Sasatha (2. Oktober 2007)

also:

Ich erkläre es mal an meiner Person. Ich bin auch ein Full epic equipter priest, und kriege selbst wenn ich in Raid-Inzen bin ständig anfragen, ob ich nicht mit in irgendeine Non-hero inze mitkomme. Nervt!

Desweiteren unterstell ich den Leuten, die nix blaues mehr tragen, dass sie bei den fraktionen min. respektvoll, wenn nicht gar ehrfürchtig sind. sprich nicht mal ruf brauchen sie.

gold wirst du in instanzen net viel machen, da ja daylies schneller gehn!

fazit: was sollte einen 70er epic träger dazu bewegen, sich auf reppkosten, vertane zeit und vllt stress, mit anderen Playern einzulassen? sind nur nachteile, die man da sammeln kann.

jetz nenn mir ein simplen grund warum wir da mitgehen sollten?

nächstenliebe? gibt es in dieser welt nicht!(bzw in sehr begrenzten maßen)

und 3 stunden in shatt rumstehen, weist du was die da machen? nein! also zieh keine voreiligen schlüsse! vllt babbeln sie ja grade mit wem, oder sind afk(lo) oder sonstwas!
oder sie haben einfach kein bock auf ne inze! kan doch auch sein oder?!

Und wenn du keine gilde bzw freunde auffer F-Liste hast mit denen du ne Inze machen kannst, dann hast du das spiel net verstanden, tut mir leid!

Hört einfach auf, auf uns rumzuhacken, denn erreciht erstmal das was wir geschafft haben, dann können wir weiterreden!


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab mir den Thread jetzt mal komplett durchgelesen komme zu einer Erkenntnis:

Mann kann nicht sagen das es eine 2 Klassengesellschaft unter den 70igern gibt. Da spielen viele Faktoren mit.

Zum einem gibt es die "Frischlinge" also diejenigen die gerade 70 geworden sind und sich besser ausrüsten wollen.
Dann wiederum gibt es die "Altbackenden" 70iger die meinen sie müssten sich aufblasen bis dorthinaus nur weil sie Kara SSC,BT,Gruul oder MagiFix raiden gehen und die Ausrüstung zur schau stellen.(Siehe Sprüche ala:Erraidete Items > Craftingitems)

Alleine diese beiden Parteien würden schon reichen um Kriege zu führen,es gibt aber noch mehr Unterteilungen:

Die "Altbackenden" 70iger die sich ihre Ausrüstung erfarmt und erquestet haben und selten dafür in Instanzen gegangen sind(aus was für Gründen auch immer)

Die"Frischlinge" die meinen sie müssten Sprüche klopfen a la "Geh questen,farmen bla blubb,dann hast du gutes Equip für Instanzen"Das sind meist die Twinks von "Altbackenden" die sowas sagen weil sie es schon kennen.
Nun die meisten Quests für Blaue Items sind Gruppenquests,jetzt mal reine Logikfrage an euch:Wie soll ein "Frischling" eine Gruppe finden die ihm dabei Hilft wenn die "Altbackenden" sich nicht dazu herablassen einem zu helfen?

Im Endeffekt gibt es hier Brennpunkte an allen Ecken und Enden.Ich selber habe mir mein Equip erfarmt oder Erquestet (Bunte Mischung aus grün,blau und lila).

Wenn sich mal alle daran erinnern würden wie das war als man selber "Frischling" war und sich seine Ausrüstung erraiden musste erfarmen musste etc. dann sollte es einem klar werden das es nicht so leicht ist wie es hier dargestellt wird

Just my 2 Cent


----------



## Ravenhawwk (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab das Problem auch nur bei den normalen Inis (also keine Raids oder Heroics). Warum wundern sich dann die Epics die mit ner Randomgruppe in so ne Ini gehen dass auch Grüne dabei sind? Das muss man doch einkalkulieren. Wenn ich mitm Auto losfahr reg ich mich auch net auf wenn ich plötzlich tanken muss.
Und mein hauptsächlich Grünes Equip kommt daher dass ich nicht jeden Scheiß nehme nur weil er Blau ist sondern das das auch für mich geeignet ist.
Meinen 70er habe ich im Schergrat gemacht, ich musste keine einzige Q im Schattenmondtal oder Nethersturm machen. Das hole ich jetzt nach da ich ja jetzt jede Menge Kohle für die Quests bekomme.


----------



## Niyá (2. Oktober 2007)

im großen und ganzen stimmt das schon ... doch würde ich eher behaupten das es eine 3 Klassen Gesellschaft ist ... die frischen 70iger mit Grün/Blau/Weiß (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Equip , die Blau/Violett und die wirklich komplett Violetten Leute.

Ich persönlich bin sowie mit meinem Resto Schami wie auch meinem BM Hunter meißtens Gildenintern 
unterwegs und es gewöhnt das es einfach mal klappt ... rein in die Ini , alles zerlegen was nicht bei 3 auf
den Bäumen ist und wieder raus.
Wenn ich dann mit einer Random unterwegs bin weil es sich nicht "vermeiden" lässt gibt es verschiedene
Arten von Random Gruppen , die einen die meinen sie sind vieeeeel zu gut um als Tank auf Def zu skillen , Healer die viel zu Imba sind um auf Heal zu speccn (braucht man ja nicht...sinnlos mh?) und dann zu gerne auf ein TS verzichten und sich dann wundern warum nichts klappt ... nunja ... da wird der violette Hirsch eben gern in der Pfanne verrückt ;-) ... anders wiederum Gruppen wo man sieht das sie wirklich ihr bestes
geben aber es nunmal nicht klappt ... harch ... da meckern dann wiederum wirklich nur die die zu gut sind
für unsere liebe Welt ... 

Mach dir nichts draus kann ich dir nur sagen ... die Leute die bei jedem Wipe aus der Gruppe rennen oder meinen in allerbester Alterac Flame Manier die Motivation der Gruppe durch den Abguss zu ziehen ... ignorier sie ... such dir einen neuen ... aufregen ist sinnlos.

tschüssi


----------



## Ostblock (2. Oktober 2007)

Ravenhawwk schrieb:


> Vor kurzem bin ich mit meinem Jäger 70 gewprden und hab mich gefreut endlich schön in Inis zu gehen. Da habe ich aber anscheinend die Rechnung ohne die Arroganz mancher Spieler gemacht.
> 
> Ich hab in den letzten Wohen festgestellt dass es bei den 70ern 2 Klassen gibt: Die die gerade erst 70 geworden sind und logischerweise dementsprechend hauptsächlich in Grün ausgestattet sind (außer man hat endlos Geld für Equip ausgegeben). Und die die schon lange 70 sind und fast komplett in Epic rumlaufen.
> Was mich stört ist dass diese Epic-70er dermaßen arrogant sind dass sie beim ersten Wipe in ner Ini alle Schuld den jungen 70ern zuschieben und weinend die Gruppe verlassen weils ihnen zu lang dauert, die Reppkosten zu hoch sind oder sonst was.
> ...



nö.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (2. Oktober 2007)

Ravenhawwk schrieb:


> Warum wundern sich dann die Epics die mit ner Randomgruppe in so ne Ini gehen dass auch Grüne dabei sind? Das muss man doch einkalkulieren.



Nun leider kalkulieren die meisten nicht so,sie sehen aha 70iger der war bestimmt schon da.Wenn man als "Frischling" dann die zähne nicht auseinander kriegt und sagt"Ääähm jungens und mädels ich war aber noch nicht in [Insert Instance here]" kann man genauso gut sagen das man einkalkulieren muss das die "Altbackenden" angepisst die Gruppe leaven nach Whipe X.

Nur wer spricht dem wird geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psioasis (2. Oktober 2007)

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen, dass ich ähnliches erlebt habe. Damals habe ich mich sehr geärgert. Doch heute kann ich es nachvollziehen. Warte ab bis Du eine gewisse Klasse erreicht hast, dann wirst auch Du es mit anderen Augen sehen.

Ärgere Dich nicht über Jägersprüche. Es ist nun mal so dass die Jäger keine schlechte Klase sind. Es ist nur das Image. Wenn Du ihn gut beherrscht, weißt wie Du das beste aus ihn rausholen kannst, dann werden sich genug Spieler bei Dir melden, ob du nicht mit in eine Ini willst. Sei geduldig, und lass Dir auch mal was sagen, dann wirst du noch sehr viel Spaß haben. 

Ach ja noch eins: Wenn Du nen Alianz-Jäger spielst, dann lösch ihn und wechsel zur Horde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis dahin for the Horde


----------



## suppaRichie (2. Oktober 2007)

@Qilin 
Die Aussage "In den Zerschmetternden Hallen hatte wir übrigens kein Glück, sondern es wäre wirklich ein Wipe geworden" war für mich der Grund auf Glück zu schliesen. Einigne wir uns drauf das es auch Equip war? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Sasatha
jetz nenn mir ein simplen grund warum wir da mitgehen sollten?

Ka, nenn mir nen Grund es nicht zu tun.

und 3 stunden in shatt rumstehen, weist du was die da machen? nein! also zieh keine voreiligen schlüsse! vllt babbeln sie ja grade mit wem, oder sind afk(lo) oder sonstwas!
oder sie haben einfach kein bock auf ne inze! kan doch auch sein oder?!

Jop bei 3 Stunden AFKlo solltest besser mal zum Onkel Doktor und nicht WoW zocken. Keinen Bock trifft da wohl eher zu.

Und wenn du keine gilde bzw freunde auffer F-Liste hast mit denen du ne Inze machen kannst, dann hast du 

Hört einfach auf, auf uns rumzuhacken, denn erreciht erstmal das was wir geschafft haben, dann können wir weiterreden!

Im Gegenteil du tust mir Leid.
Was hast du denn mehr erreicht als ich?

Vieleicht hättest einfach schreiben sollen, es intresiert dich nicht wie Leute unter deinem Nivau zu ihre´m Equip kommen. Das hätte sich für mich nach nem ehrlichen Beitrag angehört.


----------



## Vénom (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo erstmal,

also zum Eigentlichen Thema der 2.Klassen Gesellschaft der 70er kan ich nur sagen das sich das doch schon ein bischen gelegt hat als die LvL Beschränkung 60 war hat man Sehr gut Equipte Leute (T2,5-T3) fast nie in ne "Normale"-Ini bekommen. Heute ist es wenigstens so das die Leute überhaupt in Instanzen gehen. Ich für meinen Teil bin Priester, Full-Epic (T4+Heroic+SchneiderRnd) und kenne das nur zu gut wenn ein Tank sich übernimmt oder die Grp. einfach nicht gut genug ist. Man Pumpt unmengen von Heilung raus und erhält alle am Leben mal Klapts mal nicht. Grundsätzlich ist das Equip bei machen Klassen 2 Rangigda man sehr viel durch individuellen Skill wet machen kann. Anders ist es Jedoch bei zum Beispiel Tanks wenn ein Tank nicht in etwa das Glecihe Equip hat das ich Trage dann leave ich die Grp. gleich denn ein Tank kann ncihts durch Skill gut machen wenn sein equip nicht passend ist dann fürt das nur dazu das er entweder zu schnell um geht (selbst wenn ich volle HealPower auspacke) oder er einfach aufgrund seines equips die Agro nicht gehalten bekommt... Nichts ist schlimmer als ein wipe wo nur Angetankt und damage gemacht werden muss.
Es werden jetzt wieder die stimmen kommen die sagen dan sollen scih die DDler zurück halten, recht habt ihr viel spass bei 4 std. Managruft oder 6 std. Arka...

Jeder fängt mal klein an nur kann man selbst acuh sehr viel für sein equip im laufe der zeit tun ohne groß durch instanzen rennen zu müssen es gibt für JEDE Klasse Sets zum Bauen die entweder Epic oder Blau sind und sehr sehr gut, teilweise sogar besser als drops sind. Also wenn du in inis nicht mitkommst weil dein Equip schlecht ist mach nicht die anderen Verantwortlich weil sie gutes equip haben sondern frage dich warum du in inis gehst wenn du dein equip auch anders farmen kannst...

Grüße

Giuliano


----------



## Sasatha (2. Oktober 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> und 3 stunden in shatt rumstehen, weist du was die da machen? nein! also zieh keine voreiligen schlüsse! vllt babbeln sie ja grade mit wem, oder sind afk(lo) oder sonstwas!
> oder sie haben einfach kein bock auf ne inze! kan doch auch sein oder?!
> 
> Jop bei 3 Stunden AFKlo solltest besser mal zum Onkel Doktor und nicht WoW zocken. Keinen Bock trifft da wohl eher zu.



ist dann wohl so, und? kann man die leute zwingen mitzugehn? nein, also net drüber aufregen!




> Und wenn du keine gilde bzw freunde auffer F-Liste hast mit denen du ne Inze machen kannst, dann hast du
> 
> Hört einfach auf, auf uns rumzuhacken, denn erreciht erstmal das was wir geschafft haben, dann können wir weiterreden!
> 
> ...



hmm, lass mich überlegen, ich spiel seit einem jahr etwa in ein und derselben gilde, mit fast den gleichen leuten seit einem jahr. mein friend-list ist voll, und ich kenn auch sonst 2/3 des servers (selbst von der horde kenn ich relativ viele)
habe schon einige rl-gildentreffen hintermir und kann sagen, dass die leute aus meiner gilde zu meinen freunden gehören. (das ist der soziale aspekt des spiels!)
((denn sinn eines online-spiels ist es neue leute kennenzulernen, und mit diesen auch inkontakt zu treten bzw zu bleiben, und nich die ganze zeit soloplay zu betreiben))

desweiteren habe ich alle alten raidinstanzen clear, und bin dabei dies auch auf die bc-instanzen zu erweitern!

also, im endeffekt, kann ich behaupten, dass ich doch einiges erreicht habe! sowohl sozial als auch spieltechnisch!

und doch es würde mich interesieren, wenn ich mich damit beschäftigen müsste, muss ich aber nicht! 
jeder ist selbst für sein equipstand verantwortlich! vllt einmal buffed durchforsten und schauen was man alles außerhalb von inzen bekommt, und dann halt schauen in welche inze man rein muss, um noch besseres equip zu bekommen! aber einfach auf n lilamensch zu bauen, dass er ein da schon durchboxt is arm. 
desweiteren gibt es genug craftable items, die man halt durch ein bissle fleiß auch recht schnell zusammen hat!


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (2. Oktober 2007)

Vénom schrieb:


> es gibt für JEDE Klasse Sets zum Bauen die entweder Epic oder Blau sind und sehr sehr gut, teilweise sogar besser als drops sind.



Gut dann zeig mir mal bitte das set das sich ein alchi basteln kann,oder die sets die nicht BoP sind die einem gecraftet werden können von leuten die meinen "Ich geh BT keine Zeit für so einen driss"

Sorry ich zum Beispiel suche seit wochen auf Nerathor einen Lederer der mir einen Lebendigen Drachenschuppenhelm craften kann,meinst von denen ist a)jemand da b) jemand bereit den zu craften und c) ihn craftet ohne (Schleif mir die Mats ran(seh ich noch ein) hol ne group für Urnether(Ääähm ja Heroic gehen ohne den Ruf?Hmm Problem) zahl noch XXXXGold für die Arbeit?(Und das sind nicht mal eben 70 Gold die ich meine)

Wenn du das kannst respekt^^


----------



## suppaRichie (2. Oktober 2007)

Also eins ist ja mal klar wenn ein epicTank in einer normalen Ini nicht was anderes anzieht wirds echt schwer, da er keine grosse chance hat Agro auf zu bauen. Geht ein schelcht equipter Tank in ne Ini bleibt das Problem für alle andren erst mal gleich, der Tank hält die Agro nicht. Anpassen muss man sich in einer Gruppe immer am schlechtesten Glied der Kette, was in der Konstelation der Tenk wäre, und da müssen sich die DDs halt anpassen und nicht in Rekortzeit die Ini bezwingen wollen. Genauso siehts auch mit epic DDler aus die machen schönen Schaden leider auch Agro und der epische Heiler was meint ihr wohl was da passiert?
Fazit: der Tank gibt das Tempo an ob gut oder schlecht, ob episch oder grün equipt. Damit zieh ich den Tank nicht aus seiner verantwortung seinen Job zu machen, womit wir bei dem urltem Thema wären nicht der der denkt er kann tanken kann dieses auch, aber da kommts auch drauf an konstuktive Kretik zu äusern und auch damit um zu gehn. Wie auch jeder andere das tun sollte. Aber vergesst bitte nicht was eure Tanks wert sind, ohne Tank würde niemand auch nur eine gleichlvlige Ini schaffen, ohne Heiler aber auch nicht.


----------



## Vénom (2. Oktober 2007)

@Big wenn du als Alchi so Pleite bist das du dir die 100 G die son Nether im Durchschnitt Kostet net leisten Kannst haste ne fehler in deiner Preis Kalkulation. Natürlich musst DU die Mast ran schaffen damit was gebaut wird ich selbst hasse anfagen kannste mit XY bauen habe aber aber keine mats -.- und es gibt für Jede Klasse gutes Equip wenns BOP ist musste halt umskillen so gemein es sich anhört aber wenn du net in inis kommst weil dein equip zu schlecht ist (wobei ich immernoch denke das es am Spielerischen können eines jeden einzelen liegt wo man hin kann und wo nicht) dann musste dir halt nen Beruf wie Schmied/Lederer/Schneider zulege Farmen und Bauen die SSC Radom Muster der Dropen benötigen Vortexe (Unbezahlbar wenn du nichtmal Nether zahlen willst) und das zeug aus BT braucht Herz der Schatten da bracuhste netmal dran denken sowas in die hände zu bekommen wenn du net selbst hin gehst.

Alles in allem will ich nur sagen wir haben alle mal kein und grün angefangen ist halt die frage ob man selbst die initative ergreift ruf framt items ab bestimmten rufstuffen kauft (HDZ Tank hose ist Blau und die beste bis T4!) oder ob man Jammert und sagt die blöden Epic-Roxxor wollen nicht mit mir in ini gehen -.-*

P.S. Ich liebe Tanks die zu Drek rein rennen mit 9k Life im Deff equip und nach Heal brüllen....


----------



## suppaRichie (2. Oktober 2007)

Sasatha schrieb:


> ist dann wohl so, und? kann man die leute zwingen mitzugehn? nein, also net drüber aufregen!
> hmm, lass mich überlegen, ich spiel seit einem jahr etwa in ein und derselben gilde, mit fast den gleichen leuten seit einem jahr. mein friend-list ist voll, und ich kenn auch sonst 2/3 des servers (selbst von der horde kenn ich relativ viele)
> habe schon einige rl-gildentreffen hintermir und kann sagen, dass die leute aus meiner gilde zu meinen freunden gehören. (das ist der soziale aspekt des spiels!)
> ((denn sinn eines online-spiels ist es neue leute kennenzulernen, und mit diesen auch inkontakt zu treten bzw zu bleiben, und nich die ganze zeit soloplay zu betreiben))
> ...


Also mal vorweg in der alten Welt hab ich auch alles clear. 
Meine Fliste ist erstens nicht so voll weil ich den Server gewechselt hab und zweitens schreib ich da nicht grad jeden rein der mich leib anlächelt. Im gegenzug ist meine Iliste aber fast leer da ich auch auf meinem alten Server kaum leute so bestätigen musste.
Aufgrund meines Serverwechsel kenn ich halt nicht 2/3 des Servers, will ich aber auch glaub ich nicht, mir reichen die Leute mit denen ich was anfangen kann. 
Auch einen Grossteil meiner Gilde zähle ich zu meinen Spielfreunden, ich bin da nämlich was Freunde angeht und speziel Inet mässig nicht so blauäugig.
Der Sinn eines Onlinespiels ist das Spiel mit anderen aber bestimmt nicht der Kontakt zu diesen, es ist schlieslich jedem seine Sache mit wem er schlieslich Privaten kontakt wünscht und mit wem nicht. Das kenen lernen in einem gewissen ausmass liegt da wohl an der Sache selbst, und ist kein muss.
Wäre ich ein Solospieler hätte ich in der alten Welt nicht alle Bosse gesehn befor BC kam. Muss gestehn das ich es mit lvl 70 nie versucht habe Nax oder AQ zu gehn.
Aber die quintessenz deines Beitrags ist eigentlich auch deutlich: es Intresiert dich nicht.
Ich habe auch einiges erreicht wie jeder der WoW spielt aber wie die meisten anderen habe ich noch Ziele die ich erreichen möchte und Leute wie du z.B. halten mich davon ab. Klar bist du nicht der Nabel der Welt und früher oder später werde ich meine Ziele erreicht haben, und muss solchen Spieler wie dir nicht mal für danken müssen. 
Kapier einfach mal das es Spieler gibt dessen Fliste übersichtlich ist und nicht jede Gilde nen 25er Raid zustande bringt, da braucht es gemeinschaften, das heist das auch mal wer zurückstecken muss um anderen zu helfen, würde ich spiel wie du z.B. hätte ich vieleicht BT auchschon von innen gesehn aber ich stecke mal zurück und gehe auch mal in kleine Inis die mir nichts mehr bringen. 
Das ist das was ich unter einem MMO versteh. Aber genau das ist meine auffassung und jeder sieht das etwas anders, damit muss ich leben und andere müssen mit ihrer Ansicht leben.


----------



## alexander912 (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich schmeiß mal meine Meinung dazu...
Hab inziwschen 2 70er hochgelevt und der dritte is dabei und ich merke schon das es verschiedene Leute gibt. Einmal halt die die gerne den Levelern helfen und die auch net direkt stinkik werden wenn mal en wipe oda so anfällt.
 Und dann noch die die einfach nur rumschnauzen sobald auch nur einmal en missgeschick passiert... Aber sowas kann man auch net verallgemeinern und deswenge Stammgrp oda Gilde oda Freundesliste füllen ... 
Unt btw, gutes Equipment, zumindes blaues krigt man schon durch einfache Gruppenquests wie sand am meer
In dem Sinne for the Horde
Mfg
alex das Schnitze


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (2. Oktober 2007)

@Venom

du verstehst mich falsch.

Ich sag nix fürs Matsfarmen und bezahlen vom Urnether,was mich ankotzt ist dann die Arroganz zu sagen bezahl mir das craften auch noch mit 300G oder sowas.

Und wenn ich den Leuten dann sage ich kann net Heroic weil ich den Ruf net hab oder leider kaum zeit für instanzen ist das gespräch schon zu ende,was soll den sowas?

Und ich bin kein Alchi,aber sollen jetzt alle Alchis umskillen um sich selber was zu ercraften?Dann viel Spaß beim Tränke bezahlen^^


----------



## Dalmus (2. Oktober 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Also mal vorweg in der alten Welt hab ich auch alles clear.
> [...]



Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, daß die Diskussion abgleitet, aber ich find's grad sehr amüsant...
Bitte weiter so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Popcorn mampf*


----------



## suppaRichie (2. Oktober 2007)

Vénom schrieb:


> @Big wenn du als Alchi so Pleite bist das du dir die 100 G die son Nether im Durchschnitt Kostet net leisten Kannst haste ne fehler in deiner Preis Kalkulation. Natürlich musst DU die Mast ran schaffen damit was gebaut wird ich selbst hasse anfagen kannste mit XY bauen habe aber aber keine mats -.- und es gibt für Jede Klasse gutes Equip wenns BOP ist musste halt umskillen so gemein es sich anhört aber wenn du net in inis kommst weil dein equip zu schlecht ist (wobei ich immernoch denke das es am Spielerischen können eines jeden einzelen liegt wo man hin kann und wo nicht) dann musste dir halt nen Beruf wie Schmied/Lederer/Schneider zulege Farmen und Bauen die SSC Radom Muster der Dropen benötigen Vortexe (Unbezahlbar wenn du nichtmal Nether zahlen willst) und das zeug aus BT braucht Herz der Schatten da bracuhste netmal dran denken sowas in die hände zu bekommen wenn du net selbst hin gehst.
> 
> Alles in allem will ich nur sagen wir haben alle mal kein und grün angefangen ist halt die frage ob man selbst die initative ergreift ruf framt items ab bestimmten rufstuffen kauft (HDZ Tank hose ist Blau und die beste bis T4!) oder ob man Jammert und sagt die blöden Epic-Roxxor wollen nicht mit mir in ini gehen -.-*
> 
> P.S. Ich liebe Tanks die zu Drek rein rennen mit 9k Life im Deff equip und nach Heal brüllen....


Vergis nicht das die Preise für Mats im AH auf vielen Servern sehr unterschiedlich sind, und ein Alchi/Kräuterkundler viel herstellen kann, aber für die meisten Sachen eventuel kaum was bekommt. 
Ist das Geschäft der crafter nicht das, die Sachen herzustellen mit eigenen Mats. Auser von nem kleinen Taschengeld verdient doch wohl kein Crafter was wenn er nur gegen Mats herstellt, also solltest du dich für jeden freun der fragt ob du ihm was herstellen kannst wo du auch die Mats für stellen musst. Preis ansagen und craften Gold kassieren und weiter.
Wenn das Tankequipt stimmt und ein Tank wenig schaden kassiert warum soll der denn nicht auch nur mit 9000 HP heilung bekommen? Wo steht eigentlich geschrieben das ein Tank 15k HP haben muss um sich Defftank nenen zu dürfen?


----------



## suppaRichie (2. Oktober 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, daß die Diskussion abgleitet, aber ich find's grad sehr amüsant...
> Bitte weiter so.
> 
> 
> ...


Diskutier mit, mit dir machts wenigstens Spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vénom (2. Oktober 2007)

@Richi jop das ist soweit mit den Craftern Richtig aber die Alchies und dei Juweliere sind meist doch sehr reich im Verhältnis zu Schmieden und Schneidern zum Beispiel.

Und JA ich denke das wer mit 9K leben KEIN Tank ist für Drek Thar ich als Priester habe 11 K unbuffed und trage stoff nen guter tank (equip nicht können) sollte schon mindestes 12-14 K Buffed haben sonst wird er von drek fast 1hit down gemacht... War eigentlich mer ne impresion das zu posten weil ich heutemorgen als ich ein AV gespielt habe von jemandem angeflamt wurde (mimimimimi) weil ich ihn nicht hochheilen konnte, Gebet, Erneuerung, Schild, Flashheal, Flashheal, down (und ich war net der einzige heiler...

@Big: Okay da haste recht mir geht es eben nur um das was Alex geschirben hat man Kann wenn man will sehr gutes equip (Itemlvl 110-115) auch schon durch grp Q oder Craften bekommen wenn man sich verher gedanken geamcht hat, wer natürlcih nen schurken hat und Schmied/Verzauberer hätte vieleicht mal vorher überlegen sollen (gilt für leute ohne Twinks etc.)


----------



## Sasatha (2. Oktober 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Meine Fliste ist erstens nicht so voll weil ich den Server gewechselt hab und zweitens schreib ich da nicht grad jeden rein der mich leib anlächelt.



mach ich auch net, nur die die mir wichtig sind, und net bei mir inner gilde.



> Im gegenzug ist meine Iliste aber fast leer da ich auch auf meinem alten Server kaum leute so bestätigen musste.



hab ich genau einen drauf!



> Auch einen Grossteil meiner Gilde zähle ich zu meinen Spielfreunden, ich bin da nämlich was Freunde angeht und speziel Inet mässig nicht so blauäugig.



100% sign. denkst du ich wäre blauäugig, wenn ich seit einem jahr mit den gleichen leuten spiele?




> Der Sinn eines Onlinespiels ist das Spiel mit anderen aber bestimmt nicht der Kontakt zu diesen, es ist schlieslich jedem seine Sache mit wem er schlieslich Privaten kontakt wünscht und mit wem nicht. Das kenen lernen in einem gewissen ausmass liegt da wohl an der Sache selbst, und ist kein muss.
> Wäre ich ein Solospieler hätte ich in der alten Welt nicht alle Bosse gesehn befor BC kam. Muss gestehn das ich es mit lvl 70 nie versucht habe Nax oder AQ zu gehn.



mit kontakt war net der rl-kontakt gemeint. sondern das miteinander und kennenlernen ingame!
trotzdem hilft eine gute geführte und gefüllte friend-list schneller und besser eine grp für ne inze zu finden, und dann acuh noch mit leuten die du kennst und magst, und weist das sie spielen können!



> Aber die quintessenz deines Beitrags ist eigentlich auch deutlich: es Intresiert dich nicht.



stimmt, denn wenn ich jedesmal mitgehen würde, wenn ich angewhispert werde, ob ich mit inne inze komme, dann könnte ich meinen spielspaß vergessen, der beim raiden liegt. denn dann wäre ich nur noch in lowinzen unterwegs!



> Ich habe auch einiges erreicht wie jeder der WoW spielt aber wie die meisten anderen habe ich noch Ziele die ich erreichen möchte und Leute wie du z.B. halten mich davon ab.



bitte wo halte ich dich davon ab? du kannst doch nicht standartmäßig davon ausgehen, dass ein lilamensch sofort springt, wenn man für irgendeine inze gefragt wird! ich habe auch viele opfer gebracht, viele wipes etc., damit ich da bin wo ich jetz stehe. aber du scheinst ja nicht bereit zu sein diese opfer auf dich zu nehmen. schade, denn durch sowas erlernt man skill und spielverständniss.




> Kapier einfach mal das es Spieler gibt dessen Fliste übersichtlich ist und nicht jede Gilde nen 25er Raid zustande bringt, da braucht es gemeinschaften, das heist das auch mal wer zurückstecken muss um anderen zu helfen, würde ich spiel wie du z.B. hätte ich vieleicht BT auchschon von innen gesehn aber ich stecke mal zurück und gehe auch mal in kleine Inis die mir nichts mehr bringen.



hab ich irgendwo erwähnt das ich das net mache? und wieso sollte ich zurückstecken? auf welcher basis, begründest du das? klar, wenn ich zeit und lust habe, und mich dann wer net fragt, geh ich auch mal mit. aber leider passiert das sehr sehr selten, da ich meistens was zu tun habe, bzw raide oder net on bin.

klar, es muss ja auch net jede gilde nen 25er zustande bringen, aber ich glaube, dass mehr gemeinschaft in meiner gilde vorhanden ist, als du mir unterstellst! denn wir stehen füreinander ein, und ich glaube, keine gilde schafft es nach bt ohne eine gewisse gemeinschaft und einsatzbereitschaft!




> Das ist das was ich unter einem MMO versteh. Aber genau das ist meine auffassung und jeder sieht das etwas anders, damit muss ich leben und andere müssen mit ihrer Ansicht leben.



was soll ich sagen... /sign


----------



## Dalmus (2. Oktober 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Diskutier mit, mit dir machts wenigstens Spass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Geht nicht. Ich bin schizophren. Ich reg mich über beide Seiten auf in Instanzen auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (2. Oktober 2007)

Vénom schrieb:


> @Richi jop das ist soweit mit den Craftern Richtig aber die Alchies und dei Juweliere sind meist doch sehr reich im Verhältnis zu Schmieden und Schneidern zum Beispiel.
> 
> Und JA ich denke das wer mit 9K leben KEIN Tank ist für Drek Thar ich als Priester habe 11 K unbuffed und trage stoff nen guter tank (equip nicht können) sollte schon mindestes 12-14 K Buffed haben sonst wird er von drek fast 1hit down gemacht... War eigentlich mer ne impresion das zu posten weil ich heutemorgen als ich ein AV gespielt habe von jemandem angeflamt wurde (mimimimimi) weil ich ihn nicht hochheilen konnte, Gebet, Erneuerung, Schild, Flashheal, Flashheal, down (und ich war net der einzige heiler...


Ok seh ich ein^^
Seit wann wird im BG geheilt? war schon lange nich mehr im BG.


----------



## suppaRichie (2. Oktober 2007)

100% sign. denkst du ich wäre blauäugig, wenn ich seit einem jahr mit den gleichen leuten spiele?

Wenn ich behaupte mit 2/3 meines Servers bekannt zu sein und die meisten davon zu meinen Freunden Zähle ist das für mich blauäugig. War aber von meiner Seite dann missverstanden.

bitte wo halte ich dich davon ab? du kannst doch nicht standartmäßig davon ausgehen, dass ein lilamensch sofort springt, wenn man für irgendeine inze gefragt wird! ich habe auch viele opfer gebracht, viele wipes etc., damit ich da bin wo ich jetz stehe. aber du scheinst ja nicht bereit zu sein diese opfer auf dich zu nehmen. schade, denn durch sowas erlernt man skill und spielverständniss.

Leute wie du heist nicht du persönlich. Und wer sagt das ich nicht lila Equip hab, und da ich eher selten in die Inis komme wo ich rein möchte ist die unterstellung von dir auch nicht ganz korrekt ich würde und habe die Opfer gebracht wenn ich mal die Chance zu hatte.
Vieleicht sollte mal das du aus unsrer Konversation raus^^ ist zumindest von meiner Seite nicht alles persönlich gemeint.

hab ich irgendwo erwähnt das ich das net mache? und wieso sollte ich zurückstecken? auf welcher basis, begründest du das? klar, wenn ich zeit und lust habe, und mich dann wer net fragt, geh ich auch mal mit. aber leider passiert das sehr sehr selten, da ich meistens was zu tun habe, bzw raide oder net on bin.

Ja hast du, und bei dem zurückstecken bezieh ich mich nur darauf das ich von anderen erwarte was ich selbst auch tu. Was nicht heist das ich auf jede anfrage gleich mit komme schlieslich kann ich mich auch nicht aufteilen aber bevor ich nutzlos in SW oder sonst wo rumsteh geh ich halt ne Ini mit. Was manchmal echt Nerven kosten kann.

Klar kann man nicht alles von sich auf andere schliesen, aber etwas mehr verständnis für Leute die deine Möglichkeiten nicht haben sollte schon sein. Das heist auch nicht seine Sachen zurücksetzen wenn du Arena/oden in deinem Raid unterwegs bist, wäre es wohl zuviel des guten dort abzubrechen um sonst wo auszu helfen.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (2. Oktober 2007)

Vénom schrieb:


> @Big: Okay da haste recht mir geht es eben nur um das was Alex geschirben hat man Kann wenn man will sehr gutes equip (Itemlvl 110-115) auch schon durch grp Q oder Craften bekommen wenn man sich verher gedanken geamcht hat, wer natürlcih nen schurken hat und Schmied/Verzauberer hätte vieleicht mal vorher überlegen sollen (gilt für leute ohne Twinks etc.)



Ja man kann es sich selber ercraften,allerdings was für einen Sinn hat ein MMO wenn sich die Berufe net gegenseitig unterstützen(wollen?) Schau ich weiß was ich für mats brauche,weiß was die kosten bzw. wie ich die kriege das einzigste was der Crafter machen müsste wäre den Urnether zu besorgen(den ich bezahle) und sich dafür dann noch 150G(Urnether) Plus ne aufwands entschädigung von 300G? Ääähm hallo was soll der krempel denn?

Wenn ich wetten müsste ich könnte wetten der crafter hat sich Kiloweise Heroicmarken angehäuft weil Item XY aus ner Instanz net gedroppt ist er aber die Marken eingesackt hat bis das item gedropt ist,so hätte er da schonmal nicht das Problem und müsste nur mats einstreichen und das geld für den urnether kassieren.

Klar ich möchte was von ihm,aber wenn ich ihn bezahle kann ich theoretisch auch drum bitten das er den urnether besorgt oder?


----------



## Vénom (2. Oktober 2007)

Also das man fürs Craften noch was nimmt kenne ich so garnicht ausser bei Enchantern, die andren machen das für Mats + Gold fürs nether zuminidest auf meinem server, bzw. fast alle die ich kenne...


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (2. Oktober 2007)

Vénom schrieb:


> Also das man fürs Craften noch was nimmt kenne ich so garnicht ausser bei Enchantern, die andren machen das für Mats + Gold fürs nether zuminidest auf meinem server, bzw. fast alle die ich kenne...



Ich bin selber Enchanter und kann dir sagen das ich mir entweder die  Mats bezahlen lasse(denke ich mal ist legitim wenn ich die Mats stelle) oder aber die Mats bringen lasse.Kommt am ende aufs gleiche raus.
Beim Schneidern lasse ich mir einen humanen Preis für den Urnether zahlen(kommt der Kunde selber mit zahlt er nur die Mats und eventuell entstandene Repkosten) da mir aber die Möglichkeit fehlt Heroics zu gehen  müsste ich darauf bauen das z.b. bei Murmur ein Nether dropt. Ergo ist da nicht viel mit Schneidern.

Was mich allerdings so Katzbuckelt sind die Crafter die sagenesorg ne Group die ohne Problem durchkommt und dann schauen wir weiter ob ich Zeit habe.

Ähhm ja danke da such ich mir einen der das Gold haben will^^
Problem ist halt ich kenne nur EINEN auf Nerathor der mir den hier basteln kann http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29508


----------



## suppaRichie (2. Oktober 2007)

Vénom schrieb:


> Also das man fürs Craften noch was nimmt kenne ich so garnicht ausser bei Enchantern, die andren machen das für Mats + Gold fürs nether zuminidest auf meinem server, bzw. fast alle die ich kenne...


Gesetz der Marktwirtschaft, auf Servern wo sogar fürs craften bezahlt wird, wirds immer welche geben die sich dafür bezahlen lassen. Auf Servern wo das nicht gemacht wird, wird der der es versucht wohl leer ausgehn.

Man sollte aber nicht vergesse das die 10 Marken die man für urnether abgibt auch nicht einfach zu bekommen sind, und da ichs nie versucht hab weis ichs auch jetzt grade nicht aber ich glaub urnether ist nicht handelbar. Also wird der crafter das Teil irgendwie besorgen müssen wenns benötigt wird


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (2. Oktober 2007)

So jetzt mal so als Einwurf für zwischendurch Murmur dropt Urnether und in der Mechanar die beiden Torwächter sollen gerüchtweise easy Abzeichen win sein,wenn es denn so stimmt.

Ich zahl ja den Urnether gut(75-150g je nach dem was ich brauche und von wem) biete andere nützliche dinge an(Buffood Verzauberungen etc.) aber dann alleine fürs craften noch Gold zuverlangen ist etwas happig^^


----------



## Thront (2. Oktober 2007)

b1ubb



> es gibt aber dann auch die lvl 70 ...




das ist vollkommen meine meinung.

einfach probieren sich ne stammgruppe zu suchen. wenn man mit freunden spielt macht es auch mehr spass.


----------



## Ghaldir (2. Oktober 2007)

Also aus meiner Sicht (bin 70er Jäger vom server terrordar, atm dabei mich lila zu equippen)
liegt die Arroganz der meisten Spieler nicht unbedingt in ihrem equip.
Ich kenne leider auch viele arrogante Jäger. Ich will jetzt nicht arrogant klingen, aber ich habe schon viele Duelle gegen diverse Klassen gerockt. Darunter halt auch gegen hunter.
Und ich habe fast nie ein hunterduel verloren.
Zu der Zeit hatte ich aber noch nicht unbedingt so gutes equip, mittlerweile immerhin schon ein paar epics aus PvP. Meine Gegner waren mitunter schon recht gut equipt. Daran sieht man, dass die Ansicht arroganter Spieler nichts zu sagen hat. Auch ein grau equipter kann ein arrogantes Ar*chloch sein.

Um dein equip zu verbessern rate ich dir nur PvP... wenn du erstmal ein paar epics hast, ob gladiator 
oder Veteranen-set, damit machst schonmal gut ne Verbesserung, und is au net so schwer wie manche glaubn, is ehrlich gesagt recht easy, musst halt ordentlich pvp machen so. 

Da gibts natürlich auch viele arrogante Vollidioten die einen richtig nerven, aber ignorier sie. wenn sie einen hunter spielen können wie du, könnse ruhig labern.


----------



## Bankfachmann (2. Oktober 2007)

Tulus schrieb:


> bin selber 70er-Neuling, und würd gern mal was zum Thema beitragen:
> 
> Folgende Situation:
> -rel. neuer wow-Spieler
> ...


----------



## Dalmus (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich schließe mich Bankfachmann an...


----------



## Hogl (2. Oktober 2007)

ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber möchte mal meinen senf dazu geben.
Ich bin einer der krieger, die immer den selben heiler im rücken haben. beide epic voll. wir haben den vorteil, das wir "nur" 3 DD suchen müssen, d.h. die ewige suche nach tank oder heiler entfällt.
wir beide beherrschen unsere chars denke ich recht gut.

die probleme die wir haben, sind die teilweise voreiligen dd, denen es net schnell genug gehen kann. es sind *twinks* die teilweise wirklich noch grün sind, aber meinen sie können durch ne instanz durchhuschen wie mit ihrem epic main char. und das ärgert einen dann wirklich so das man am liebsten die grp verlassen würde.

und zum thema eröffner muss ich sagen das meine erfahrung mit huntern so aussieht, das sie neben dem heiler stehen, alles tun um aggro zu bekommen, und dann kommt das totstellen. da ein guter heiler ja den hunter obenhalten will, kannste dir denken wer als nächstes aggro hat, und nach kurzer zeit umkippt wenn der tank net aufpasst. nein ich will das jetzt nicht auf alle hunter pauschalsieren, aber doch der großteil. in meinem wow leben sind mir da nur 3 hunter untergekommen, die perfekt ihren char beherrschen. aber es mag auch an meinem server liegen.

des war etwas abgeschweift, geb ich zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alles in allem, kann man auch mit nem grünen tank kara zur hälfte unsicher machen, also sollte das doch auch mit allen anderen klassen in ner 5er ini gehen. arroganz ist da natürlich ein schwieriges thema, aber auf die werden wir alle leider immer wieder treffen, und sie wird sich nie beseitigen lassen, leider.

Hogl


----------



## Anoth (2. Oktober 2007)

Das kannte ich vor bc sehr gut, ich hatte iene priesterin auf kil'jeaden.
Ich erinner mich da speziell an eine Situation also wir mit der Gilde angefangen haben naxx zu gehen.
als ich also mehr oder wniger sinnvoll in den östlichen pestländern rumm stand wurde ich auch angeschriben ob ich ncith interesse ätte stratholme zu heilen, kein problem, so ein strath run is doch imemr mal ganz gut um neue leute kennen zu lernen.
In der gruppe ist mir dannein T1 jäger aufgefallen der bei jedem kleinen fehelr sofort angefangen hatt zu mekern, zund das muss doch ned sein.
ich mein, wie sollen die neuen spieler den bitte jemals raiden können wenn die genau wissen das da solche idioten rumlaufen? Also ich für meinen Teil finde das man den neueren spielern helfen sollte voran zu kommen, weildadurch lernt man auch mal nette leute kennen (ich spreche aus erfahrung, habe durch eine random gruppe eine der geilsten heroic stammis auf ambossar gefunden^^)

edit: ähm...hunter? *lol*
ich kenn das jetzt bei so ziemlcih allen klassen hatte ich shcon solche chaoten, die meisten hören aber drauf wenn man denen sagt: mach mal langsamer....
so wenn man den tank spielt hatt man ja vieleicht auch ein bisschen befehlsgwalt, aber dennoch, meistns hören die dann shcon auf dich wenn du sagst das es heute nciht so schnell geht


----------



## Chuckgyver (2. Oktober 2007)

hab mir das meiste durchgelesen.

Für inis ist das wichtigste ein guter Tank, wobei das Equip meist nicht so entscheidend ist als der Skill. Leider scheint es bei den Krieger einige Tanks, die nicht wissen was ihre rolle ist, bzw. Grp aggro nicht aufbauen können, sondern immer nur auf ein Ziel normal einschlagen und der wutbalken beim tank voll ist.

Tja ich bin Maiger, DDler, vio, teils noch blau equipt. Wenn ich mal in normale Inis gehe dann möcht ich durchroquen und nicht für jeden einzelnen mob taktiken durchgehen. Klingt arrogant, aber ich spiel gerne auf/gegen Zeit und wenn der Tank nicht schnell genug mitdenkt/ agieren kann oder für ein k aggro 5 s braucht bin ich wech. 

Aus eigener Erfahrung, kann man das nur mit 20% der Krieger, 80% der feral dudus und 10% der schutz pala machen. (Tja ferals haben meist weit mehr skill). 

Zu vorherigen Aussage: Das kann sogar soweit gehen dass der tank nahezu überflüssig wird. War einmal mit nem anderen mage wl und heiler in ZH(normal)(für ruf, spelldmg der ddler so um 800, heal so um 1400). Krieger, Tank schon fast komplett vio der war aber so erbärmlich langsam und unfähig, sodass wir übergingen dem tank nur ein mob zum beschäftigen gaben (damit er nicht komplett unnütz is) und die restlichen mobs vorher regelrecht hingerichtet haben (ohne sheeps), selbst 2 grps waren kein problem.
Haben dann 50 minuten gebraucht. Davon 3 minuten für endboss, mussten dem tank erklären welche skills er einsetzen muss.

Tja das klingt unglaublich arrogant, allerdings waren hier viele posts von tanks bzw. wenig ddler (relativ). Aber es ist genauso arrogant zu verlangen für eine ini 3h zu brauchen, weil man als tank nicht so gut tanken kann, und dann leave ich auch mal, hab darauf zu wenig Lust.

An einen Tank für normale inis , wünsch ich mir 500 aggro/s, für hero  750 aggro/s und bei raids 1000 aggro/s und dazu noch eine ordentliche Portion Speedplay(reaktionsschnell).

Sollten spieler fehler machen wird beim zweiten/dritten mal darauf hingewiesen, beim vierten mal scharf geschossen und beim fünten mal ende. Und Instanzen gibt es nicht nur für lvl 70 sondern auch schon früher, wo man grp playing lernen kann. Zudem sind die Fehler selten Ini bezogener Fehler sondern allgemeiner Natur. 

Zur Klassengesellschaft: ich finde es gibt leute mit skill und ohne, aber schlimm wirds bei denen ohne skill, die glauben sie roquen.(größte Skillunterschiede bei Krieger) und manchmal gibt es tanks die glauben sie können es nicht, aber roquen wahnsinnig. (Haben unseren MT mit 14k life(unbuffed,critimun) gegen einen mit 11k(unbuffed, critimun, weniger block,ausweich,deff, genaue werte weiß ich grad nich).

Fazit: Equip ist wie Geld, man kann nie zu viel haben aber zuwenig


----------



## Disha (3. Oktober 2007)

Also mir persönlich ist  es egal ob epic oder non-epic, mir ist nur wichtig dass sich die Arroganz der lvl 70 Mitspieler ein wenig in Grenzen hält, da is mir schon aufgefallen dass da einige sehr von sich eingenommen sind. Ich hab zwar noch keinen 70er  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber mir reicht es auch ihre Twinks im PVP wegzublassen, das seh ich nicht so eng  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mir immer beim Thema Arroganz so gefällt ist der Punkt, dass jeder wenn, dann mit dem Finger auf die anderen Zeigt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Arrogant sind immer nur die anderen .......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ob Epiq 70er dass Spiel besser verstehen ist so ne Frage, habe genug schon gesehen die zwar Epiq Chars haben aber bei dennen man beim Verecken der Twinks zusehen konnte und das teilweise bei einfachsten Quests weil sie ihre chars alleine nicht zocken können. Ich denke diese Frage lässt sich nicht wirklich beantworten. Mann mus dass Gesamt betrachten, also Spielweise + Rüstung + Verhaltensweise.

Letzteres finde sich sogar am wichtigeren, was nützt es jemand wenn einer gut spielen kann und ne gute Rüstung hat, aber im TS ein Ars...... ist ?

Ich persönlich hab mit Random immer die Erfahrung gemacht, dass viele wenn sie ihr "Item" haben die gruppe leaven, darum meide ich Randoms. Will mich ja nicht umsonst ärgern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .  Und wenn sowas mal in ner gilde  passiert, dann wahren dass in jeder gut strukturierten Gilde sowieso die letzten Tage drinnen für den Verbrecher ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disha (3. Oktober 2007)

Chuckgyver schrieb:


> Tja das klingt unglaublich arrogant, allerdings waren hier viele posts von tanks bzw. wenig ddler (relativ). Aber es ist genauso arrogant zu verlangen für eine ini 3h zu brauchen, weil man als tank nicht so gut tanken kann, und dann leave ich auch mal, hab darauf zu wenig Lust.
> 
> Sollten spieler fehler machen wird beim zweiten/dritten mal darauf hingewiesen, beim vierten mal scharf geschossen und beim fünten mal ende. Und Instanzen gibt es nicht nur für lvl 70 sondern auch schon früher, wo man grp playing lernen kann. Zudem sind die Fehler selten Ini bezogener Fehler sondern allgemeiner Natur.
> 
> ...



Arrogant ist dass auch, ausser der Tank hat vorher massiv mit seinem können posaunt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Was daran Arrogant sein soll dass etwas nicht zu wissen weis ich nicht. Also ich würde dass eher als persönliches Versagen der Grp werten, nehmt doch Leute mit die ihr kennt dan habt ihr dass Prob nicht. Mann lernt bis zu lvl 70 und dann erst Rechte ne menge Leute kennen und wenn man sich da nicht vollkommen auf nem Ego Trip befinden findet sich da auch wehr (pls nicht persönlich nehmen, war nicht an dich gerichtet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Jo, dass mit dem Fehlern kann man sehen wie man will, kommt immer auf dem fall. Hängt zuguterletzt auch davon ab ob man sich selber zur "Elite" zählt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, weil dann werden schnell Maßstäbe eingeführt die führ Leute mit weniger Skill schlicht so gut wie nicht erreichbar sind ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jo, bei der Klassengesellschaft geb ich dir recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , wobei ich für mich persönlich da noch die Rüstung miteinbezieh bei ersterem. Ich hasse nix mehr als Leute, die mit ihrem Wissen prahlen, stolz mit ihren Epics herumstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber absolut Banane sind, denn die liegt auch nur herum. 

Innis machen noch lange keinen Profi aus jemanden, es ist die gewöhnung an Abläufe und die Fähigkeit, Situationen besser einzuschätzen zu können da mann weis was passieren wird.

Die meisten kennen zwar die Innis auswendig und als Epic stirbt es sich ja auch schwerer, es wundert man sich dann doch oft dass ihre Twinks oft als Leiche oder bei Geistheiler anzutreffen sind ^^ Es steigt halt nicht unbedingt der Skill eines Spielers, indem er viel Instanzerfahrung hat. Dass merkt man Spätestens im Single Play ^^


----------



## rotti08 (3. Oktober 2007)

> Außerdem beneide ich dich darum, dass dein Jäger mit nach HdZ2 genommen wurde



wer soll denn sonst die adds machen?ichhatte auch noch nie probs als hunter dahin mitgenommen zu werden.

zu dem threadverfasser,wenn sich deine gilde nen dreck um dich kehrt, such dir ne andere.geh mit fremden spielern in inis. wenn es gut läuft ..merk dir die namen.lad sie am nästen tag wieder ein.so lernst recht gut und deine grüne farbe wird sich sehr schnell ändern.denn in jeder instanz gibt es gute items.


----------



## Niah (3. Oktober 2007)

Ravenhawwk schrieb:


> Ich geh natürlich nicht in Heroic Inis. Ich glaub auch nicht dass mich jemals einer von den Epics mitnehmen würde.
> Natürlich gibts auch viele Nette Epic 70er. 4 Epics und ich als 69er in der Dampfkammer hat super funktioniert. Die haben mir noch ein paar Tricks erklärt usw.
> Und ich denke schon dass ich meinen Char beherrsche. Ich achte auf Manaeffizienz, auf Aggromanagement, mache Crowdcontrol mit Eisfalle, lasse beim Pet das Knurren weg und hetzte es nicht auf gestunnte Mobs. Und dass ich den Heiler beschützen muss ist mir auch klar.
> Aber ich bekomme oft die Aggro nicht von ihm weg weil seine Epicheals einfach zu gut sind. Ich hab nur ne kleine Gilde, wenn ich auf die warte komm ich 2 mal im Monat in ne vernünftige Instanz.
> Da hilft wohl nur Ars**backen zusammenkneifen und warten bis ich wenigstens komplett blau equipt bin.




Versuch es mit ner anderen Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IceDogg (3. Oktober 2007)

ich hab mir hier leider keine der antworten durchgelesen, aber zu der aussage vom beitragersteller MUSS ich gleich meinen senf dazu geben:

Vorurteil!!

du hast vollkommen unrecht, mich zB lässt ein wipe komplett kalt und ich mache einfach weiter, nur so toll find ich halt wipes auch nicht und ich bin voll episch

ich weiß, es sind schon so ca 70% der komplett episch equipten die dann gleich mal nach dem wipe leaven, aber das heißt noch lang nicht, dass das jeder macht

mir zB is aufgefallen, dass es unter allen WoW spielern 2 verschiedene gibt:

zum einen die die gleich nach 2 wipes ihre vorurteile rausbrüllen und gleich nen whinethread machen (was im grunde nichts, aber auch garnichts an der situation ändert) und zum anderen solche, die einfach nicht aufgeben und sich weiter grps für die inis suchen.

mfg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akium (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin Fury-Warrior, grade 66 geworden, und bin der Meinung dass man durch gezielte Auswahl von Quests in der Schwerbenwelt durchaus recht ansehnliche, passige Ausrüstung zusammen bekommen kann. 
Ich suche mir die Quests bei Buffed gezielt raus, und versuche mich so vernünftig auszustatten. 
Einfach alle Quests EP-geil durchzuballern, um möglichst schnell 70 zu werden, und hier 10 Murlokaugen zu sammeln, und da 30 jene und dort 30 diese zu killen, finde ich ziemlich öde.
Lieber etwas langsamer und gezielt, aber dafür passt das Zeug zusammen. 
Einige Teile kann man sich auch im AH durchaus gezielt dazu kaufen, bzw selbst herstellen/lassen. 
Da sind viele Leute ruck zuck 70 , haben ihren Berufsskill bei kümmerlichen 180, haben sich bis Lvl 65 nur ziehen lassen, und höchstwahrscheinlich von der Spielmechanik genauso wenig Ahnung wie von der Zusammenstellung der Ausrüstung, und wollen dann gleich die Monster-Inis machen.  
Immer solls schnell gehen. Genauso in Inis, mit Randomgroups, wo alle durchhetzen, um möglichst schnell weiter zu kommen. Dem Priester keine Manapausen geben, dem Tank keine Zeit lassen zum Wut-/Aggroaufbau, die Mages aufeinmal beginnen zu pullen, oder vorne neben dem Tank rumlaufen um mal neugierig zu schauen, wie es denn im nächsten Raum wohl aussieht.  Oder bereits die toten Mobs plündern, während man noch die letzten lebendigen Mobs mit 10 % Restleben am tanken ist. .... Während der Strategieabsprache da rumspringen wie Clowns, nicht zuhören, und sich dann wundern dass nen Wipe mehr Zeit kostet als ne sinnvolle Absprache. Grausam. 
Allerdings genauso grausam sind die full-Epic Helden, die durch SW gockeln, und meinen sie seien die größten, und dann wegen der lumpigen Repkosten beginnen zu heulen. 
Auf Hilfe solcher, kann ich gerne verzichten, da versuche ichs lieber mit ne Gruppe ähnlich ausgestatteter Leute, die Spass am Spiel haben, und auch mit jedem Instanzgang was dazulernen bzw sich selbst verbessern. 
Sollen die Gockel sich doch in SW auf den Brunnen stellen, und angeben. Sparen sie auch ihre paar Kröten an Rep-kosten. 

Die Ausrüstung muss passen, dann geht sicher auch einiges. Interessanterweise legen die Leute immer extremen Wert auf grün oder blau oder lila. Da seh ich neulich nen Hunter, der 2 x Kristallklinge der Draenei trägt ?!?
Lol. Weils nen blaues Schwert ist ??  Oder oft sieht man Hunter mit blauer Questbelohnung mit Stärke oder + Zauberschaden drauf, obwohl einige grüne Teile oder eventuell ein paar Lederteile weit geeigneter wären. 
Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass jemand der vernünftig eingekleidet ist, auch seine Klasse halbwegs versteht. Da kommts gar nicht drauf an, ob das Zeug blau oder grün ist. 
Oder die sich die Waffe unter dem Aspekt verzaubern lassen, wie sie am schönsten leuchtet. 
Nebenbei versuche ich mir ne ordentliche Def-Ausrüstung zu erquesten, weil ich befürchte dass mich als Fury eh keiner mitnehmen will, wenns in die großen Inis geht. Obwohl mir das Fury-Dasein totalen Spass macht. 
P.S. Ich bin bisher immer gerne mit Huntern in Instanzen gegangen, die ihr Ding ordentlich spielen. 
Von den heroischen Instanzen kann ich nicht reden, da ich noch lange nicht soweit bin. Kann mir aber nicht recht vorstellen, dass die da unbrauchbar sind, und an der Tatsache dass 2- 3 Ausrüstungsteile noch grün sind, scheitert so nen Run ganz sicher nicht. 
Weiter werde ich eh nicht kommen, da mir die Zeit für Raids incl der Vorbereitung fehlt.


----------



## Catweesel (25. Oktober 2007)

Ravenhawwk schrieb:


> Vor kurzem bin ich mit meinem Jäger 70 gewprden und hab mich gefreut endlich schön in Inis zu gehen. Da habe ich aber anscheinend die Rechnung ohne die Arroganz mancher Spieler gemacht.
> 
> Ich hab in den letzten Wohen festgestellt dass es bei den 70ern 2 Klassen gibt: Die die gerade erst 70 geworden sind und logischerweise dementsprechend hauptsächlich in Grün ausgestattet sind (außer man hat endlos Geld für Equip ausgegeben). Und die die schon lange 70 sind und fast komplett in Epic rumlaufen.
> Was mich stört ist dass diese Epic-70er dermaßen arrogant sind dass sie beim ersten Wipe in ner Ini alle Schuld den jungen 70ern zuschieben und weinend die Gruppe verlassen weils ihnen zu lang dauert, die Reppkosten zu hoch sind oder sonst was.
> ...


2500er Feuerbälle ?!?! bissl low oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## binkertell (25. Oktober 2007)

Hmm..... 
Einerseits ist ja schon allein das "Gruppe-Verlassen" ein Zeichen von Armut. Man macht das beste daraus. Andererseits liest sich das als wäre es die pflicht eines epic ausgerüsteten grün/blau equipte "durchzuziehen".... 

Ich bin episch ausgerüstet aber wusel mit einer "frisch-70er" Truppe gerade durch Kara. 

Ich merke a) welche Vorteile die Ausrüstung macht und vor ALLEM b) Ist die Spielweise im Endgame-Content eine andere als beim Leveln

Ich entdecke beim 2.MT spielfehler die ich auch gemacht habe. Die Bosse sind anders, das Tanken ist anspruchsvoller als pre-BC (Dmg-Output der Damage-Dealer ist weit heftiger gestiegen als die Aggro-Aufbaufähigkeiten des Tanks)

Also läuft es wohl eher auf eine "Random-Gruppen sind sch..." - Diskussion und nicht auf eine "Epic via grün/blau" raus


----------



## binkertell (25. Oktober 2007)

Achja, akium....

Da gibts hilfreiche links wie:
http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...39219&sid=1

zum ausrüsten. Gibts in jedem blizzard-klassenforum :-P (für die nicht krieger)


----------



## Jayson490 (25. Oktober 2007)

also das es eine 2 klassen gesellschaft gibt stimmt schon aber das sind nicht die alten 70 und die neuen sonsern 
die idioten und die normalen spieler ich selber bin halb blau halb lila geequipt und hab kein prob damit nen grünen mitzunehmen das machne idoten damit probs haben liegt daran dase das spiel einfach zu ernst nehmen

also denk nicht alle die schon länger 70 sind sind solche idioten okay dan viel spass noch beim zocken^^


----------



## MacLag (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Ist ja ein Monster-Thread   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dieses Thema ist sicher eines welche die meisten Spieler schon einmal in irgend einer Form betroffen hat, so
auch mich. Ich persönlich gehe nur in Ausnahmefällen überhaupt mit random Gruppen, wenn z.B. jemand
aus der Gilde etwas braucht und nur noch jemanden benötigt um die Gruppe zu vervollständigen. Da meine
Chars komplett epic sind, ich ein durchaus erfahrener Spieler und auch schon ziemlich alt (over 40) bin,
nehme ich mir heraus immer ein wenig das Kommando zu übernehmen. 

Es ist aus meiner Sicht überhaupt kein Problem wenn jemand gleich am Anfang sagt, dass er die Instanz
noch nicht oder nicht gut kennt. Je nach Klasse sagt man ihm halt dann worauf er achten muß und was er
wo tun soll. Ich finde eine kurze Taktikbesprechung, z.B. darüber welches Symbol zu sheepende Mobs
bekommen, welches Ziel als 2. umgehauen wird u.s.w. hilft von Anfang an vieles zu vermeiden.
Leider sagen aber manche garnichts und bauen dann erstmal nur Mist, was evtl. irgendwann
nervt.

Ein weitverbreitetes Problem ist meiner Meinung nach das fehlende Verständnis der Klassen untereinander.
Wer nicht wenigstens die grundlegenden Fähigkeiten aller Klassen mit denen er zu tun bekommt verstanden
hat, läuft halt immer auch Gefahr Fehler zu machen. Das klassische Beispiel ist hier leider wieder der Jäger,
der sich immer erst genau dann totstellt wenn der Heiler als nächster hinter ihm in der Aggroliste steht,
oder der Magier, der bei jedem Kampf immer gleich zu Beginn alles raushaut was geht, nur um ja die Aggro
zu bekommen, dann aber jammert wenn er dauernd im Dreck liegt, oder es einen Wipe gibt, weil es den
Heiler immer wieder erwischt. Natürlich hat man dann auch kein KTM oder Omen installiert, wozu auch?
Ganz toll finde ich dann Leute die kluge Ratschläge parat haben wie: "nutze doch mal Verblassen" an den
Priester, ohne zu wissen wie Verblassen eigentlich funktioniert. Ein Klassiker ist auch der Schurke der Finte
nicht benutzt weil es Energie kostet. Eine wahre Seuche finde ich inzwischen die Off-Krieger, tanken können
oder wollen sie nicht, auf ihre Aggro achten aber auch nicht. Ergo hat der Heiler schon 2 auf die er achten
muß, evtl. ist er gezwungen nur große Heilungen zu spammen und hat dann ruckzuck selbst die Aggro,
weil im Gegensatz zu einem DD kann er ja nicht einfach aufhören mit dem was er tut, höchstens irgendwann
entscheiden wen er sterben läßt und wen er am Leben hält. Das macht dann keinen Spaß mehr,
niemandem.

TS halte ich gerade bei random Gruppen für sehr hilfreich, es ist nur erstaunlich bei wie vielen Leuten das
Mikro dann angeblich kaputt ist und was sie sich da so alles an Ausreden einfallen lassen. In einer Gruppe in
der jeder die Instanz kennt kann man sicher darauf verzichten, aber ich finde TS auch wegen der reinen
Unterhaltung ganz gut, denn einfach so sich anschweigend durch eine Instanz zu rennen bringt für mich
eindeutig weniger Spaß.

Warum ich nicht mit random Gruppen in Instanzen gehe? Wegen zuviel schlechter Erfahrungen mit Leuten
die nichts draufhaben, aber so tun als ob, die wenn sie merken es läuft nicht, mal schnell essen müssen,
Probleme mit dem Internetzugang oder sonst irgendeine Ausrede finden um sich zu verdünnisieren.
Ich habe überhaupt kein Problem damit wenn jemand vom Level her eine Instanz packen könnte, sich aber
nicht so gut auskennt, einfach noch unerfahren und/oder schlecht ausgestattet ist. Wenn der jenige nett,
offen und ehrlich ist, gehe ich mit ihm in jede Instanz, so lange die Gruppe passt und es überhaupt einen
Sinn macht. 

Das Übelste aber sind Mitspieler die genau von einem Boss ein bestimmtes Item wollen und wenn das
nicht gerade der Endboss ist finden sie garantiert einen Grund zu verschwinden wenn sie haben was sie
wollen, oder es eben nicht gedroppt ist. 

herzlichst

Mac

P.S. wer die Aggro hat darf sie behalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (25. Oktober 2007)

Definitiv existiert eine 2 Klassen gesellschaft, vor BC konnte man auf lvl 60 mit Skill nen weniger gut geskillten, mit gutem Equip echt das Wasser reichen, heute kannst du so viel Skill haben wie du willst, wennd er andere das entsprechende Equip hat kann der doosf wie sau sein, er plättet dich trotzdem durch holes draufkloppen.

DennArena punkte bekommt auch die dümmste Gruppe sie muss nur eben länger rumdatteln.

Ich fidne das nicht gut, denn auf Servern mit weniger Spieler ist es echt sau schwer ne random Gruppe für non-heroics zu finden, da die meisten (nicht alle) gut equipten einfach keine lust mehr haben mit in die inis zu nehmen, und mit jedem der in ne heroic "aufsteigt" fehlen einem wieder der Leute um selbts in eine heroic-fähige position zu kommen. das sind meine Erfahrungen die ich mit de Twink gemacht hab, mit dem Main isses kein Problem gewesen, weild damals ja alle noch den Zugang zur heroic gebraucht haben.

Ergo gibt es 2Klassen die frisch 70 ohne raidgilde ---> ziemlich verloren
----> diese werden angesichts dessen was sie an arbeit erwartet zu großteil auch auhfören mit WoW, weil sie sehen, wenn ich das dann auch endlich mal geschafft habe, kommt ja das neue Addon, und dann nützt mir das ja nix, also hör ich lieber gleich auf, udn spiel erst mit dem Addon weiter.

und die bereits länger 70er die schon heroic können, oder frisch 70er mit raidgilde---> könen weiter machen wie bisher

Schade eigentlich, WoW ist zu Stammgruppenlastig geworden (Arena/Instanzen) und der einfache Spieler sieht kaum alternativen, außer dem Standard PvP und dem üblichen langweiligen gefarme um an etwas bessere Items zu komemn, um dann wieder den Anschluß zu bekommen.

Ich wünsche mir mehr Sachen wie Halaa, wo man einfach mal was zu tun hat, was Spaß macht und nicht abhängig ist von ner festen Gruppe, oder nörglern die Sagen: "ieeh nee du bist ja noch grün, mit dir mach ich das nicht."

Item gefarme ist zu extrem geworden in WoW, leider. denn auch um seinen Beruf vollständig auszuüben ist man ja mittlerweile gewzungen selbst in die Instanzen zu gehen (Urnether), denn die Sachen sidn Bop und brauchen zusärtlich noch Bop mats.  

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Gebt wenigstens das Urnether zum verkauf frei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Die die nicht immer in die Inis könenn freuen sich sie kommen schnell dran, und die die dauernd gehen, wissne endlich wohin mit dme überschüssigen zeug, und fruen sich zusätzlich, daß sie daran massig Kohle verdienen können, denn jeden einzelnen char in und druch die Heroic zu zocken nur im seine paar Self-Made Bop Sachen herzustellen nervt gewaltig!!!

Zum Thema TS, selbst wenn das Mikro nicht geht, ist das egal, wenigstens zuhören kann jeder, und damit kann man wenn mindestens einer den Luxus eines Mikros hat, auch die Gruppe koordinieren, was schonmal viel zum Erfolg beitragen kann, sofern die anderen sich auch dran halten.

Zum Thema klassen, ich habe alle angespielt, 2 Jäger und Schamane auf 70 nenn 35er Hexer und alles andere auf 20, ich kenne zwar alle nicht Fähigkeiten und wehwehs die jede Klasse hat, aber kenne wenigstens uin Grundzügen die aufgabe und Probleme, und wer sich brüstet, dem tank die aggro zu klauen, soll nicht rumheulen, wenn er als erster im Dreck liegt, denn Es ist NICHT die AUfgabe des Tanks sich nach der Gruppe zu richten, sonder die Aufgabe der Gruppe, sich nach dem tank zu richten, allerdings kann ich nicht verstehen, wie eingie Defftanks dauerhaft 100% Wut haben, denn ein guter deftank baut Zwar viel Wut auf, hat aber selbst kaum welche.

Denn in dem Moment wo der Heiler nicht den Tank heile muss, hat er mehr als Doppelte Arbeit, da er nicht nur 2 Mann heilen muss, sondern auch noch mehr heilen muss, da im Normalfall die DD weniger rüstung haben und damit auch mehr Hp verlieren, ganz abgesehen davon, daß der helaer dann dauernd sein Target wechseln muss, was auch zeit kostet.

Also die meisten Gruppen haben sich gefreut wenn ich mit dem Hunter unterwegs war mit Ihnen, denn ich bin Fernkampf geskillt, d.h mein Pet steht meistens nur an meiner seite (durhc meine Skillung macht es eh weniger dmg), und holt nen Add vom heiler weg, wenn mal einer zu ihm durchrennt, oder nehm Ihn in ne Eisfalle, als Jäger kann man hervorragend supporten was die aggroverteilung angeht, wenn man die Ahnung dazu hat, schließlich kann das Pet aggro auf sich nehmen, man auf sich selbst holen, verringern oder auf einen anderen Char geben, kaum eine Andere Klasse hat so viele Einflüsse darauf. Klar geht in dem Moment etwas Dmg verloren wenn man sich darauf konzentriert, aber lieber ne Minute länger kämpfen als am Ende nen toten Healer da stehen zu haben.


----------



## Vidarskijaldi (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

sorry wer auf level 70 als deffkrieger immer noch glaubt die aggro übers equip aufzubauen ... (maximal lass ich mit mir zum thema schildschlag verhandeln)

warum kommt das bild zu stande: meiner meinung nach ganz einfach -  viele gehen bis lvl 70 nicht in Instanzen, würden sie dies tun, wären sie blau und nicht grün und ein inigang mit jemanden bei dem die  instanzerfahrung gegen 0  tendiert, wird zu "howtoimakerepkostenwithoutbosskill" - insofern sind viele, ich auch, da einfach vorsichtig geworden was randomgrps und grünequipte angeht - zumal es auch genug questbelohnungen gibt um sich optimal hochzurüsten ... 

gruppe leaven spricht nicht von geistiger armut, sondern ist in der regel selbstschutz des hart erfarmten goldes und equips, gruppe leave ich auch nur, wenn es wirklich aussichtslos ist oder z.b. der schurke zum 20 mal nicht kapiert, das er meinen angschossenen mob nicht auf halben wege mit konzentration > kaltblütigkeit > hinterhalt ... abfängt ... - also da geht er oder ich ... 

mal abgesehen davon wo ist das problem das es eine 2 klassengesellschaft gibt 

der kampfzwerch


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Oktober 2007)

ich geh zwar kaum noch normale inis bzw heros, aber wenn dann der 5te whipe wegen irgendwelcher fehler da is frag ich dann doch schonmal etwas entfernt was da abgeht und sag an das es so nich weitergehen kann. einmal vollreppen bei 28g, das liegt bei meiner wenigen zeit schon ganz schön schwer im portmonai...

achja normal 70er mit full lila heiler uiui, is der gut kann der ne menge fehler abfangen. o wie laby vor nich alzulanger wo da dann paar mal mehr als nur eine große gruppe ankam^^ allerdings sollte man dann auch ein paar dd dabeihaben, oder tank der weiß was zu tun is.


----------



## champy01 (25. Oktober 2007)

Ravenhawwk schrieb:


> Was mich stört ist dass diese Epic-70er dermaßen arrogant sind dass sie beim ersten Wipe in ner Ini alle Schuld den jungen 70ern zuschieben und weinend die Gruppe verlassen weils ihnen zu lang dauert, die Reppkosten zu hoch sind oder sonst was.



Also sowas kann auch nervig sein, allerdings liegt das weniger am Equip der Neulinge sondern an Ihrer Art zu spielen. Wenn Planlos rumgepullt wird, auf Manareg nicht gewartet wird usw. dann rege ich mich auch über die Repkosten auf, weil diese Wipes total unnötig sind. Wenn ein full epic dabei ist kennt der sich in der Regel auch aus wie man Inis spielt, somit sollte er auch der Leader sein und sagen wie es laufen soll. 



Ravenhawwk schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch dass der junge Tank nicht genug Aggro aufbauen kann wenn der Epicmage von hinten mit 2500er Feuerbällen reinfährt.



In dem Fall hat der Mage keine Ahnung wie man Inis spielt, oder der war nur PvP Equipt. Weil Aggro sollte dem ein Begriff sein gerade als DD. 

Es gibt immer nette und dumme Leute, aber man kann nicht alle Epic 70er über ein Kamm scheren.


----------



## Grivok (25. Oktober 2007)

naja ich bin mit meinem heildruiden ne ganze zeit nur mit der gilde unterwegs gewesen um blaue sachen zu farmen
1. geben die einem nicht sofort die schuld wenn was schief laeuft 
2. ist das als heiler eh sinnvoll gewesen, da ich somit die verscheidenen heal ansprueche der chars kennen lerne....

aber im allgemeinen weise ich vor ner instanz darauf hin dass mein char halt nicht wirklich gut equipped ist BEVOR ich in die intstanz gehe
wenn danach noch einer rumheult, dass ich nichts aushalte oder zu wenig schaden mache geht mir das am arsch vorbei....


----------



## tp_ (25. Oktober 2007)

Xyman2001 schrieb:


> Hunter haben ebend ne kack noob ruf aber naja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den habt ihr Euch aber auch redlich erarbeitet muss ich sagen :-P


----------



## Blechdosenritter (25. Oktober 2007)

"Ich finde es auch immer blöd, wenn ich höre " Dich nehmen wir nicht mit Kara, du bist gerade erst 70 oder warst noch nie Kara " Irgendwann muss man doch mal anfangen und da habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme nen "Frischling" mit zu nehmen."

hmm woher kenne ich das.. ich hab auch schon erlebt das ich gildenintern unterwegs war und min schami ein paar mal aggro gemacht hat und dann sagt der priester der mein damaliger gildenleiter war, mir reicht es jetzt ich heil dich nichtmehr hab sonst kein mana mehr. das hat der 2 mal gemacht. beim ersten meinte ich noch ja is gut ich passe auf. nachdem 2en mal hab ich gesagt weisste was.. verreck an deinem mana ich heil mich selber dann und hab mich in der instanz fast nur komplett selbst geheilt. na ja bin jetzt nicht mehr in der gilde wegen anderen sachen aber sowas ist echt mies.. nehmen mich als dd und dann bekomme ich keine heilung mehr..tank meinte nur zu mir weil er auch einen mage hat mit dem ich zusammen mal kara war und wir deshalb etwas besser ausgerüstet waren schon: reg dich nicht über den auf. der hat einfach keine ahnung was wir wirklich an schaden machen können. hab jetzt mit ihm ne minigilde gegründet nachdem wir geflogen sind und helfen mehr oder weniger ganz neuen wowlern oder spielen unsere twinks. weil normal ini gehen auf senjin is schwer wenn man nur abends zeit hat^^


----------



## Erzzauberin (25. Oktober 2007)

Hey erstmal,

also ich hab 2 full epic equipte Chars und ich spiele nach wie vor gerne inis ob heroic oder normal.
Und da ist mir auch egal wer da mit geht, hauptsache die leutz haben fun beim Spiel.

Z.B. war ich am WE im Tiefensumpf.... ich kann euch sagen... da haben sich die wips aneinandergereiht.
Ja und dafür haben wir im TS so gelacht, dass mir der Bauch weh tat.
Und shit happends... watt soll´s lieber gewipt und spass gehabt 
als durchmarschiert und dabei auf´s Kinn getreten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke es gibt immer solche und solche... es sind aber nicht alle so... 
eben wie im "wahren" leben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also mach Dir keinen Kopf... es finden sich immer "nette" Leute.. man muß nur was länger suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem sinn 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Tanknix (25. Oktober 2007)

Akium schrieb:


> Nebenbei versuche ich mir ne ordentliche Def-Ausrüstung zu erquesten, weil ich befürchte dass mich als Fury eh keiner mitnehmen will, wenns in die großen Inis geht. Obwohl mir das Fury-Dasein totalen Spass macht.



Wenn du eine vernünftige Gilde findest, nimmt sie dich auch als fury mit in einem Raid, aber das mit dem deff zeug ist schon richtig, kannst so vielleicht noch schneller iwo mit, als 2nd mt in kara zb.

Zum Topic:

Ich hab kein Prob mit Blau/Grüm equipten leuten in (hero) inis, aber da ich sowieso zu 95% mit meiner Gilde unterwegs bin, kenn ich die leute ja und weis was sie können und das equip stört da kaum. 
In normalen inis hab ich grundsätzlich kein prob weil einer nur grün ist, hat jeder mal so angefangen, und eq ist nicht alles.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melron (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann dich verstehen, mit blau/grüner Ausrüstung ist es nicht sooo leicht, und wenn die komplett lila wipen kostet das schon derbe Rep kosten - den Punkt musst du auch mal überdenken ;-)

Kann dir nur den Tip geben Questen, Questen, Questen - denn auch da gibts gute blaue Items! Und such dir eine Gilde wo vieleicht nicht alle den ganzen Tag in Kara /SSC abhängen sondern wo mehr auf deinem "level" sind und dann hastes auch leichter mit Gruppen.



greetz
Melron


----------



## suppaRichie (25. Oktober 2007)

Da hofft man das ein Thread sich totläuft da packt ihn wieder wer aus.

Lustig finde ich in jedem Thread die vergleiche mit vor BC. Mal ne frage - 
Wo wart ihr denn vor BC, und wo konnte ein "normal" Equipter mit einem T2/3 equipten Spieler mithalten?
Nur weil viele an diese Sachen nicht dran kamen gab es sie doch, und der Unterschied war gewaltig. Zumal T3 für nen anfang 70er immernoch kein schlechtes Equip ist. Nur haben wills keiner mehr ist ja schlieslich ein lvl 60 Teil.

Auch mal was zum Thema Epic in normalen Inis.
Ich spiele einen Moonkin der mit gleich equipten mitspieler kaum ein Prob hat mit Agro. Jetzt half ich vor kuzem ein paar Gildenkolegen in Arca normal aus. Leute ich stand die meiste Zeit da und konnte nur Insekten und Feenfeuer casten weil ich nach 2 SF Agro hatte das gleiche bei Zorn. Magiern oder andren DDler geht es da nicht anders. Das gleiche bei Epischen Heilern die Bauen mit einer Heilung soviel Agro auf das muss erst mal weggetankt werden. Weiter mit Krieger ohne Wut keine Agro, um Wut zu bekommen muss man dem Krieger weh tun, wenn dieser aber nur gekitzelt wird tut ihm nix weh. Dann sucht euch Tank wie Druiden oder Palas die auf Wut nich angewiesen sind weil sie anders Agro aufbauen. Am Besten wären da Palas, viel Mana=viel Agro.
Was das Thema 2 Klassengeselschaft angeht hab ich schon genug dazu geschrieben, es gibt sie leider, nur ist es eher so das es die Gildenorganisierten gibt die gut Equipt sind und Rdmgruppen einfach nicht für Nötig halten, und es gibt die wo nicht in Gilden sind oder deren meisten Gildenleute einfach vom Equip,lvl oder Zeit her nicht hefen können.


----------



## dirkdiggler (25. Oktober 2007)

Ravenhawwk schrieb:


> Ich geh natürlich nicht in Heroic Inis. Ich glaub auch nicht dass mich jemals einer von den Epics mitnehmen würde.
> Natürlich gibts auch viele Nette Epic 70er. 4 Epics und ich als 69er in der Dampfkammer hat super funktioniert. Die haben mir noch ein paar Tricks erklärt usw.
> Und ich denke schon dass ich meinen Char beherrsche. Ich achte auf Manaeffizienz, auf Aggromanagement, mache Crowdcontrol mit Eisfalle, lasse beim Pet das Knurren weg und hetzte es nicht auf gestunnte Mobs. Und dass ich den Heiler beschützen muss ist mir auch klar.
> Aber ich bekomme oft die Aggro nicht von ihm weg weil seine Epicheals einfach zu gut sind. Ich hab nur ne kleine Gilde, wenn ich auf die warte komm ich 2 mal im Monat in ne vernünftige Instanz.
> Da hilft wohl nur Ars**backen zusammenkneifen und warten bis ich wenigstens komplett blau equipt bin.



tja was soll ich sagen diese "berühmten epic 70er" ( zu dehnen ich auch zähle^^) sollten schon so vorrausschauend sein und in norm. inis ihr equip ablegen......als epic tank bekomm ich nur wut wenn ich mein zeug ablege^^
würden diese leute nicht so gutes equip tragen wäre die grp ausgeglichen, keine extremen DD´s mehr oder critheals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also alles in allem kommt unterm strich raus.......es gibt welche die spielen können und welche die mit ihrem kopf im klo hängen und nix peilen, auch epic70er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viivelas (25. Oktober 2007)

Blechdosenritter schrieb:


> hmm woher kenne ich das.. ich hab auch schon erlebt das ich gildenintern unterwegs war und min schami ein paar mal aggro gemacht hat und dann sagt der priester der mein damaliger gildenleiter war, mir reicht es jetzt ich heil dich nichtmehr hab sonst kein mana mehr. das hat der 2 mal gemacht. beim ersten meinte ich noch ja is gut ich passe auf. nachdem 2en mal hab ich gesagt weisste was.. verreck an deinem mana ich heil mich selber dann und hab mich in der instanz fast nur komplett selbst geheilt. na ja bin jetzt nicht mehr in der gilde wegen anderen sachen aber sowas ist echt mies.. nehmen mich als dd und dann bekomme ich keine heilung mehr..tank meinte nur zu mir weil er auch einen mage hat mit dem ich zusammen mal kara war und wir deshalb etwas besser ausgerüstet waren schon: reg dich nicht über den auf. der hat einfach keine ahnung was wir wirklich an schaden machen können. hab jetzt mit ihm ne minigilde gegründet nachdem wir geflogen sind und helfen mehr oder weniger ganz neuen wowlern oder spielen unsere twinks. weil normal ini gehen auf senjin is schwer wenn man nur abends zeit hat^^



Genau das ist was der TE kritisiert,
DD-ler (uner anderem) die nicht auf die schlechter ausgerüstet/ neu 70-er achten, sondern einfach Schaden machen. Da kann nichts anderes als ein Wipe zustande kommen.

Die Reaktion vom Heiler ist daher völlig in Ordnung, er hat dich mehrmals daruf hingewiesen du hast ihn aber ignoriert.

Ein gute DD-ler versucht möglichst viel Schaden zu machen ohne die Agro zu bekommen.
Es gibt eine einfache Regel, ein DD-ler der Agro zieht ist selber Schuld.
Natürlich gibt es ein paar Ausnahmen, z.B. Bomben.

Bitte lass daher die Finger von den jung 70-er bevor du sie zu dem gleichen schlechten Verhalten erziehst.


----------



## Davidor (25. Oktober 2007)

noch so nen mimimi thread dass alle epische 70er arrogant wären. benutz die SuFu und du findest welche (zb. 70=arrogant).


----------



## Tankstelle (25. Oktober 2007)

So,
dass alle epischen 70er arrogant sind darf hier wohl kaum behauptet werden, aber auch wir epischen 70er haben mal mit grünem eq angefangen, und in der zeit bis zum full epic verbessert sich der spielstil ungemein. Man sollte auch darauf achten, dass wir 70er epic DD's so eine art Routine zum maxdmg besitzen, d.h. man weiss einfach genau, was man wann macht, man braucht kaum noch auf aggro zu achten, und es ist wirklich nicht sehr einfach, sich da von epiceq auf grünes eq "zurückzustufen", bzw. seinen DMG ein bissle zu mindern.
Versetzt euch doch auch mal in unsere Lage, ich bin schon gespannt auf viele antworten

Bis dahin,
Tankstelle


----------



## Sasatha (25. Oktober 2007)

@tankstelle

das aber ist genau da prob, dass es einfach viele nicht können.

Ich kann mich noch an meinen 1. GL errinnern, der hat mir gesagt, dass die hauptaufgabe eines DD ist, Maximalen dmg fahren, ohne aggro zu ziehn! Mehr nicht.

Sollte man vllt ma drüber nachdenken!

Denn wenn ich immer sehe, tank is noch net ma am mop dran, da fliegt schon der 1. pyro bzw shadowbolt, dass kann einfach nicht sinnvoll sein!


Und nein es sind nicht alle 70er arrogant! Teilweise sind es die "neuen" die eine arroganz an den Tag legen, dass einem die Augen bluten!

Bsp: ist mir vorgestern passiert, sind grad am raiden in BT, und da werd ich angewhispert, ob ich nicht lust hätte als 2. healer bota heroic mitzukommen. ich zurückgewhispert, dass ich momentan keine zeit hätte, und gefragt warum sie da n 2. heiler bräuchten. kamm direkt zurück, was ich mir den einbilde, ich könnte das alleine heilen, und was fürn arsch ich doch sei, dass ich da net mitkomme. ich hab dann halt drauf geantwortet, dass er mal bitte gucken soll, wo ich mich grade aufhalte. und was bekomm ich zu lesen? spieler x ignoriert euch....

Finde sowas einfach nur kindisch und hab halt meine lehren draus gezogen! DND rein und gut is!


----------



## Malakas (25. Oktober 2007)

Arroganz kann sich niemand erlauben...das wollte ich mal gesagt haben    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich kann beide seiten verstehn, zum einen nerven manche spieler gerne mal , gerade in inis. ich denke jeder der das spiel schon ne zeitlang spielt und tatsächlich erfahrung hat kann hier die dollsten erlebnisse und geschichten erzählen. Vom Hunter der mit seinem Pet die halbe ini pullt ohne es zu merken, bishin zum aggro Fire Mage der schon pyoblast draufboltz bevor der tank über haupt nur Wut sagen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genauso gibt es auch 70iger die wohl keine lust , Zeit , was auch immer haben um mal lernwilligen und wirklich netten "jüngere" spieler (ich mein nicht das alter ) an die hand nehmen und ihn was erklären , helfen, verbesserungsvorschläge etc. geben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gerade als Maintank oder Heiler ist der spielerische anspruch höher als bei einer reinen Damage klasse.

Viele Spieler haben halt nicht genung gruppenerfahrung... 

Ich denke mit Verständnis und ein wenig Nachsicht, natürlich von beiden seiten.. und vieles wäre angenehmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (25. Oktober 2007)

Also ich finde vor BC konnte man mit dem PvP set schon teilweise mit dem T2 mithalten, da dort der Fokusunterschied PvP viel Hp und T2 viel Dmg lag, na klar mit dem T3 gings nicht, ist ja auch highend gewesen, sollte auch exklusiv genug sein das es quasi unschlagbar ist im 1:1 mit nem normalo, aber der unterschied zwischen den PvP (aus den BG´s)und dem PVE ist einfach zu heftig geworden leider!

Aber naja wenns game echt keinen Spaß macht, Spielt nicht mehr, das ist quasi nen Streik, und Blizzard wird was ändern müssen, um sich die Leute zurück zu holen, bzw haben das ja nun mit den heroics auf wohlwollend und der Wiederbeleben Schriftrolle!

Aber eigentlich bringts nix hier zu diskutieren, das hier erreicht eh alles nicht Blizzard, ess ei den das buffed Team macht ne sammelmeinungsinfo und schickt die an Blizzard xD


----------



## Blechdosenritter (25. Oktober 2007)

Viivelas schrieb:


> Genau das ist was der TE kritisiert,
> DD-ler (uner anderem) die nicht auf die schlechter ausgerüstet/ neu 70-er achten, sondern einfach Schaden machen. Da kann nichts anderes als ein Wipe zustande kommen.
> 
> Die Reaktion vom Heiler ist daher völlig in Ordnung, er hat dich mehrmals daruf hingewiesen du hast ihn aber ignoriert.
> ...



erstmal hatte er teilweise besseres equip wie ich noch da er das komplette epic ehre set hatte und 12k mana hatte.dann war der ton wie er es gesagt hat nicht grade nett( wie er zu anderen auch nicht toll war. macht mim gleichen krieger ne quest sie sterben er geht einfach weil er keine lust hat zu sterben bla bla) und dieser hat auch noch ein jahr mehr erfahrung. und ich hab nicht sofort drauf los geballert wie du jetzt denkst ich hab gewartet bis 5 mal rüstung zerreisen drauf war und hab dann den ersten blitzschlag drauf gemacht der gecrittet und und sofort noc hnen identischen hinterher der auch gecrittet ist.. da kann ich leider nix für. aber so pampisch zu sein und zu sagen ich heil dich nicht?jeder wusste das ich nix dafür konnte in dem moment und keiner hat was gesagt nur er fängt an zu pampen.sorry aber wofür is dann mana sonst da? ich hab mich auch vor den gestellt als er die aggro hatte. hätte ich auch sagen können no ich spar mein mana und helf dir nicht.also bitte.. aber solche leute gibt es leider.


----------



## Melal (25. Oktober 2007)

Nunja... an das gute Zeug kommst du ran, wie jeder andere auch: Du questest und gehst erst mal in normale Einsteiger-Instanzen... baust langsam Deinen Char auf....

KEINER ist mit Epic geboren worden. Auch die anderen mussten sich diese Gegenstände mühsam erfarmen.

Und DU erwartest jetzt als 70er-Neuling, dass Du mit in High-Level-Instanzen gehen kannst und dort dann schneller als alle anderen an die Epics kommen kannst. Das ist ziemlich vermessen, wenn nicht sogar arrogant.

Wenn Du nicht viel Zeit zum Spielen hast, dann kauf Dir Sacret oder WarCraft III oder so was... da kann man die Quests alleine irgendwann erledigen und Du braucht keine Gruppe.


----------



## Scytheman (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke ,dass eine voll episch ausgerüsteter 70er sich nicht das Problem haben sollte ,an Geldmangel zuleiden . Es gibt ja tägliche Quests ,bei denen man genug Geld kriegt ,um solche Reppkosten wieder rein zukriegen ... Ich helfe auch als 70er mit etwas mehr Erfahrung noch manchmal in normalen Instanzen aus . Anstatt zu verschwinden ,gebe ich den Spielern lieber Tipps ,wie sie sich bessern könnten ...

Bis dann 
Sensemann


----------



## Juliy (25. Oktober 2007)

Man sollte einfach mal wenn man einen guten Char haben will den Hintern hochkriegen und viel Inis gehen
Questen etc.

Ich war mit frisch 70 ganz grün

danach ganz blau

und nun bin ich voll episch SSC, The Eye, Kara, Gruul ausgestattet.

Alles kommt mit der Zeit


----------



## Tankstelle (26. Oktober 2007)

@ Sasatha

wenn der tank noch nicht am mob ist, und der erste pyro reinkommt ist das wieder eine ganz andere sache, denn dann hat der tank einfach keine chance, weil der 70er es gewohnt ist, nunmal mitm pyro zu staren etc, aber fangen wir mal mit melees an. Da ist das dmg runterschrauben auch nicht so einfach, da die waffen einfach einen höheren dps haben. Ich habe es zum Teil auch schon erlebt, dass ich nur mit den normalen schlägen aggro gezogen habe... ich habe antanken lassen und keine fähigkeiten benutzt, nur angreifen und schwupps hatte ich aggro. Dann soll ich noch dmg stop machen, um danach sofort wieder aggro zu bekommen.
Das kann es auch nicht sein, oder? Ohne von irgendeiner aggroganz so sprechen, aber wenn full epic 70er mit grünen 70ern in ne inni gehen hat das meiner meinung nach keinen sinn. Das bedeutet zwar, dass es gruppenbildung gibt, und die kleineren "ausgeschlossen" werden, doch man kann auch nicht erwarten, dass wenn man grün equipt ist da full epic leute rumlaufen oder? zumindest mir ist das nie passiert, ich habe meinen char hochgespielt, praktisch wie in der bundesliga. grün=Regionaalliga  blau=2. liga und epic=bundesliga...
nachdem ich full blue hatte bin ich praktisch aufgestiegen, vllt ist das bundesliga bsp ganz hilfreich

Grüße 
Tankstelle


----------



## Robur Lightbringer (30. Oktober 2007)

Sasatha schrieb:


> Bsp: ist mir vorgestern passiert, sind grad am raiden in BT, und da werd ich angewhispert, ob ich nicht lust hätte als 2. healer bota heroic mitzukommen. ich zurückgewhispert, dass ich momentan keine zeit hätte, und gefragt warum sie da n 2. heiler bräuchten. kamm direkt zurück, was ich mir den einbilde, ich könnte das alleine heilen, und was fürn arsch ich doch sei, dass ich da net mitkomme. ich hab dann halt drauf geantwortet, dass er mal bitte gucken soll, wo ich mich grade aufhalte. und was bekomm ich zu lesen? spieler x ignoriert euch....



Herrlich. Ich hab noch nicht mal eine komplette epische Ausrüstung, aber ich heile eigentlich alle heroischen Instanzen als Solo-Heiler. Außer vielleicht Heroic Durnholde, mein einziger Ausflug dahin war ein Wipe-Fest, weil aus unklaren Gründen immer neue Patrouillen gespawnt sind und uns in den Rücken fielen.


----------



## Robur Lightbringer (30. Oktober 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Aber naja wenns game echt keinen Spaß macht, Spielt nicht mehr, das ist quasi nen Streik, und Blizzard wird was ändern müssen, um sich die Leute zurück zu holen, bzw haben das ja nun mit den heroics auf wohlwollend und der Wiederbeleben Schriftrolle!



Das macht mir persönlich Sorge - wohlwollend ist man schon fast durchs Questen, ich sehe vielen Wipes in PUG Heroic Runs entgegen.


----------



## Musel (30. Oktober 2007)

Als ich lvl 70 war und die Inis für ruf abgefarmmt habe, hat sich in der zeit ne lustige random Stamm gruppe entwicklt.
Ich war zwar in einer relativ grossen gilde, aber dort war den das egal, was mit den frischen und unter lvl70 war. Also alles random gemacht.

Also schaut euch bei den ini runs leute aus, mit den es spass gemacht hat, leg sie in FL und versucht darum immer wieder ne grp zu finden. Mit der zeit hat man ne lustige Truppe beisammen.

Mitlerweile auch konplet Epic ist es nicht anders. Wenn "frische" dabei sind, wir taktik erklärt und acht gegeben das ist satz. Wenn mal nen Kumpel oder Twink von wem hilft, kommt man auch als komplett epic innormal inis, also sagen wir mal so, die die hier geschrieben haben, das sie da nicht reingehen sind Arogant und gehören der Gruppe an um die es geht.

Wenn ich ein neuen für meine Kara gruppe habe, der aber nocht etwas besser equipt werden muss, damit es in Kara besser läuft, dann gehe ich doch mit dem los und farme inis ab. Am ende habe ich doch auch was von, zwar net in der ini, aber in Kara Gruul etc, weil die gruppe da dann besser funzt.


Und zum Abschluss ist immer mein Lieblingsspruch zu sagen:

"Wer die Reppkosten nicht Ehrt ist des Lootes nicht Wert"

im dem sinne Happy fragging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helo (30. Oktober 2007)

Da ich einer der ersten 70er auf Arthas war wurde ich relativ oft gefragt für die 69-70 Inis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch Kara war kein Problem da ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch in einer Gilde voller Freaks war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. Raven, bist du nicht der boon aus gta-universe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C_ru_z (30. Oktober 2007)

> Epicheals



Ich brech ab.....


Equipstand: 5/5   T4


das musste jetzt einfach sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arag - Dark Cloud - (30. Oktober 2007)

Also auf meinem Server "Khaz'goroth" gibts einige hochnäsige Epic-70er.
Aber ich glaube, das gehört einfach dazu. 
Gäbs keine dummen Leute, hätten die intelligenten nix zu lachen, oder? *gg*

Ich selbst bin vor 2 Wochen erst mit meinem Pala 70 geworden und fange nun erstmal an Inis zu gehen.
War noch nie ernsthaft in einer Instanz - ohne durchgezogen zu werden - also könnte das ne schwere Aufgabe werden.

Aber ich habe mir Freunde gefunden, die genau wissen, dass ich Low equipt bin (grün/blau - teilweise lvl 68er Items). 
Und ich muß als Tank fungieren. 

Heute Abend solls Sethekkhallen gehen - ich hoffe, dass ich keinen Wipe heraufbeschwör *hehe*

Aber ich selbst sehe mich als einer der frischen 70er, der null Erfahrung hat, aber EXTREM lernwillig ist.
Ich lasse mich gerne verbessern und mir gerne Tipps geben.

Helfe auch niedrigen - mir unbekannten - Spielern, bei Lowest-LvL-Instanzen und habe kein Problem damit.
Bin sogar dabei, einem kompletten Neueinsteiger das Spiel zu erklären :-)


Im großen und ganzen denke ich, dass die Aroganz mancher Spieler nur auf Charakterschwäche zurückzuführen ist :-)


Lg, Arag


----------



## Thunderwolf (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann dich nur verstehen mir ging es wie mein Hunter 70 wurde auch nicht viel anders.Aber sieh es mal so es mag Dauern aber dieser Leute werden Genau dich mal als Jäger Brauchen und dann Kannst du sie Dran erinnern was sie mit dir gemacht haben.Und schon bist du wieder oben auf ^^


----------

